# Recommend a Documentary v. David Attenborough!



## PoOkIeHeAd

my bads if this has been done b4 but another thread inspired this.

pretty simple just as title saids. try and post link to trailer as well.

so i'll start.

i just finished watching this and thought it was decent considering the dark subject matter

Title: The Bridge






It tells the story of a few people that committed suicide by jumping off the Golden Gate bridge told thru their loved ones after the fact. Its definitely a downer but sometimes u just gotta be down I guess. At the very least it'll open ur eyes a little wider.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

i saw the bridge a few years ago coming down and it made me cry, i was in a very depressed state of mind.

some id recommend.

The Kid Stays in the Picture Trailer traces the meteoric rise, fall, and rise again of legendary Hollywood producer Robert Evans.

Trumbo centers on Dalton Trumbo, a screenwriter and member of the Hollywood 10 who vaulted from the A-list to the blacklist and back again.

Man on Wire The film chronicles Philippe Petit's 1974 high-wire walk between the Twin Towers of New York's World Trade Center. 

American Movie (my personal fav) a film that documented two of the three and a half years Mark Borchardt spent writing, shooting and editing his horror short


----------



## chrisinabox

The Union: The Business Behind Getting High

this is a great documentary about marijuana. best i have seen yet!


----------



## Coolio

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...9IX-BQ&usg=AFQjCNHju835Hv0t-Mbm1hXUR518wOXICA

The World According to Monsanto ( 2008 )


----------



## SeRo

Great thread idea!

I recently saw Shark Water and it is worth watching for the footage of the guy swimming with and feeding sharks by itself. 

You'll also learn a lot about sharks and why they're being wiped out.


----------



## Finder

Searching for the Wrong-eyed Jesus

This follows alt-country singer Jim White through the deep south of the US hitting juke joints, churches and backwater burgs driving a beat up Chevy Impala showcasing people, the locales and the music of what almost seems like a foreign country. One of the best documentaries I've ever seen. Highly recommended.


----------



## Yippee Skippy

Zoo

It's a very creepy subject (bestiality), but really well done.


----------



## tribal girl

trailer
imdb

It's brilliant. You can watch the entire thing on youtube if anyone's interested.


----------



## captainballs

House of Cards full video

Must watch for anyone craving a concise and relatively deep look at the many facets of the recession. This is what people need to be watching as opposed to Zeitgeist: The Trilogy, or whatever people are gulping by the gallon these days. 

By the way, you need to sign up for a free Hulu account, if you haven't inexplicably signed up for one anyways and have a laptop HDMI'd to your television right next to the Blu-Ray or DVD player. Just do it, no catch.



> Originally Posted by *Yippee Skippy*_
> Zoo_



Agreed. There was a mod here who many people didn't understand named Fausty who was a zoo, so they reacted like he was the plague and he basically just quit BL because of it. This is a movie that is an oversimplified view of the culture, and while I don't get it on with animals, this film is the only thing I have really seen that offers an open-minded view of the sexuality of Zoos.


----------



## Wave Jumper

the power of six degrees 

http://www.braincubes.be/2009/03/18/the-power-of-six-degrees/

Even though country is not my favorite cup of a tea, I fully agree with Finder! That wrong eyed jesus docu/movie is also a must see! 

I rember this dialog of that docu/movie, which kinda summarizes the entire "vibe" to me   

"what you doing?"
" killing time, it just wont die"


----------



## Evad

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n518iLqRekM

I enjoyed this documentary, showing Amish teens having their first taste of freedom and the "English" way of life before committing to the church. They have wild parties and get involved in all kinds of things you wouldn't expect, really interesting insight into something I had very little previous knowledge of .


----------



## vegan

earthlings

the corporation

baraka

all of them to watch until the end


----------



## justsomeguy

hulu science and nature documentaries

i've been watching a lot of these this week.  they have tons of carl sagan's cosmos, and lots of other great ones about mars and the mayas right now.


----------



## stonerfromohio

damn vegan those are some good ones... and Baraka in high def on youtube is honestly just fucking beyond mindblowing its the definition of beautiful thank you for posting those links much appriciated


----------



## EA-1475

*Kevin Brownlow's Hollywood*.
  An amazing 13 part documentary from 1980 about the rise and fall of the American silent film.  It's not just about movies but about these people coming together and creating a totally new art form.  
  There is no other documentary like and there will never be another because 99% of the silent film people are dead now.  This is THE documentary on silent film.
  Interviews with many of the silent film stars, directors, camera men, stuntmen, etc.  Narration by James Mason.

  This hasn't been released on DVD because their are a bunch of copywrite issues and people demanding money.   Getting it on VHS will cost you several hundred dollars.  Someone FINALLY put the whole damn thing up on youtube.  Watch it before it gets taken down.

*Episode 1: The Pioneers*
Part 1 Part 2 Part 3 Part 4 Part 5

*Episode 2: In The Beginning*
Part 1 Part 2 Part 3 Part 4 Part 5

*Episode 3: Single Beds and Double Standards *
Part 1 Part 2 Part 3 Part 4 Part 5

*Episode 4: Hollywood Goes To War*
Part 1 Part 2 Part 3 Part 4 Part 5 

*Episode 5: Hazard Of The Game*
Part 1 Part 2 Part 3 Part 4 Part 5

*Episode 6: Swanson and Valentino*
Part 1 Part 2 Part 3 Part 4 Part 5

*Episode 7: The Autocrats*
Part 1 Part 2 Part 3 Part 4 Part 5 

*Episode 8: Comedy - A Serious Business *
Part 1 Part 2 Part 3 Part 4 Part 5 

*Episode 9: Out West* 
Part 1 Part 2 Part 3 Part 4 Part 5 

*Episode 10: The Man With The Megaphone *
Part 1 Part 2 Part 3 Part 4 Part 5

*Episode 11: Trick Of The Light*
Part 1 Part 2 Part 3 Part 4 Part 5

*Episode 12: Star Treatment* 
Part 1 Part 2 Part 3 Part 4 Part 5

*Episode 13: End Of An Era*
Part 1 Part 2 Part 3 Part 4 Part 5

Brownlow also did a documentary on the history of the silent film in Europe called Cinema Europa.  I think it can be found on youtube.  Not as good as Hollywood, but worth a look.


----------



## Z Y G G Y

*Alone in four walls* - doc about a military style prison for boys  in Russia and their anxiety about returning t the outside. For many of these boys the prison is much better than their previous life. They get to live in a structured environment, learn how to do chores, study, exercise, are treated with respect and no one abuses them.


----------



## PoOkIeHeAd

great suggestions. 

the only one i've seen thats been mentioned is Baraka and DAMN was that just amazingly simple complex and beautiful at the same time. Celebration of LIFE and of course Death. 

But yeah definitely checking out some of these. Docs are such a great thing IMO just b/c u get briefed/intro thing delivered in a efficient and effective way.  for some one that does not have a lot of time to learn and for that matter "grow" they are definitely win.   

lets carry on.


----------



## Wave Jumper

"the cloud mystery" 


http://www.thecloudmystery.com/Home.html


“Our clouds take their orders from the stars”

The story concludes that clouds are the main driver of climate change on Earth.


----------



## Z Y G G Y

*Addicted to plastic* - about the plastic industry and its effects on environment especially the oceans. 

*The business of being born*. - about the fact that birth is treated as a medical emergency in the US and only 0.5% of women have home births. There is way too much intervention and drugs given to women. Hospitals want birthing women to get out of there ASAP so they speed up the process with meds which is traumatic for the woman and child.

*The world according to Monsanto* - about a huge organization involved in biotechnology and agribusiness doing horrible things to people and environment. They take seed of food crops, change one gene and want to create a monopoly on food crops. Their seeds aren't much better than regular crops, are 4 times more expensive and in many parts of the world non Monsanto seeds aren't available. They dump their waste into lakes and rivers and take no responsibility for it. Horrible, horrible company who doesn't care about anything but their profits. I wish a meteorite came down and destroyed all of it.

*Chances:The women of Magdalene*. About a home in Nashville Tenn for prostitutes/drug addicts that allowed them to start new lives. Very touching.

*Nursery University* - About the difficult process of getting your child into the best nurseries in NYC. Even if you're super rich it doesn't guarantee that u'll get a spot in the best nursery and the process is very involved. Crazy. These are around $15,000-25,000 per year.


----------



## opy

Afghanistan's Opium Trail

http://video.google.com/videosearch?q=afhan+opium&emb=0#


----------



## Wave Jumper

"The King of Kong: A Fistful of Quarters" 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/King_of_kong

I saw this docu on tv a while ago and I admit that looks rather silly at first sight, but I kept watching and definetely didn't regret that. It gives you an insight in the minds of some "weird" individuals and it often made me wonder wheter this is real or fiction.


----------



## Psychonautical

Amercian Drug War: The Last White Hope.
its not some crazy propaganda paranoid conspiracy theory.
Its an honest heartfelt look at the way drugs are controlled manufactured and forced down the throats of many dimwitted people.
http://americandrugwar.com/
you can download the movie on pretty much any torrent site.


----------



## snaggletooth

Anyone into documentaries (and with an RS account) need look no further than here: http://myvideo-zoolander.blogspot.com/ Dont know where this guy gets all his stuff from, but its jawdropping.


----------



## wanderlust

Evad said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n518iLqRekM
> 
> I enjoyed this documentary, showing Amish teens having their first taste of freedom and the "English" way of life before committing to the church. They have wild parties and get involved in all kinds of things you wouldn't expect, really interesting insight into something I had very little previous knowledge of .



i just watched this and enjoyed it for the most part... but that may be because i have had some contact with the amish for my entire life and this showed me the sides i never got to see.

i also caught blinders on pbs. 
a bit preachy but overall very interesting. again it is another docu that showed me a little seen side of something i have been around my whole life and never thought too much about.


----------



## Max Power

The Elegant Universe

/thread


----------



## Barney Who-Ah

Flight from Death: The Quest for Immortality

A great doco about our relationship with death and how “death anxiety” affects human behavior. It’s narrated by Gabriel Byrne and is brilliant.

Trailer

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eMla61cOMtc

Waco-the Rules of Engagement

This is a very sad doco about how the American Government murdered the members of the Branch Davidians and covered it up. The evidence is irrefutable.

Trailer:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HQT-0umIo6Y

Earthlings

A great doco about all forms of animal cruelty. Watching this changed my life 

Here’s the trailer:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yW3gunMSCu4

And you can watch the film online here:

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=6361872964130308142


----------



## kytnism

MaxPowers said:


> The Elegant Universe
> 
> /thread



i watched this last night in lieu of your recommendation max; and disliked it. rather than exploring all avenues of the "string theory/theory of everything" it was like listening to an anal broken record with minimal explanation BEHIND the theory. i understood the topic; but felt it was being sold to me, cheaply. the concept is one that everyone should know about; but the film composure, information source and direction was as boring as batshit. sorry.


----------



## lostNfound

^^^seconded, and i mean every single letter you typed, in the same oorder.


----------



## Wave Jumper

In case you enjoyed Baraka, you should also check 'Koyaanisqatsi' which was made 10 years earlier.   

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0085809/

I should add that I haven't seen this one myself yet...


----------



## AmorRoark

I hated Koyaanisqatsi but, as I've said before, I'm pretty alone on my dislike of it.


----------



## Wave Jumper

^^ In fact I have mixed feelings about Baraka as well, which I haven't seen entirely yet. 


Here's another tip:  http://endoftheline.com/

Docu on the major impact of overfishing.


----------



## mariacallas

trailer




> Focuses on the people behind a controversial and multibillion dollar industry and depicts their stories, each one different, unadorned and authentic, without glorification or prejudice.



Friend recommended this to me and I watched it last night. Well worth it.


----------



## lostNfound

ZOO by Robinson Devor



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zoo_(film)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M0l1Z3sZCf4

edit - just realised this had already been posted previous page, minus the links however.


----------



## vegan

> The Elegant Universe
> 
> /thread


the book, yes
but the documentary, although being nice contains, as has been implied about 1% of the info of the book
it's more a good trailer than a finished documentary




> In case you enjoyed Baraka


it's a movie, but in case you like baraka, watch "the fall"
it's pretty much baraka made into a wonderful movie



> Earthlings
> 
> A great doco about all forms of animal cruelty. Watching this changed my life


and brought quite a few ones to tears

we had it projected in a small associative room, people were crying out loud

a friend of mine asked me to copy it for her, she was unable to watch past the first 5 minutes (and i'd say that it's later on that it gets though to bare)


----------



## mariacallas

vegan said:


> and brought quite a few ones to tears



like me....I love my meat but the pain and suffering those animals went through were just so horrible to watch....I had a lump in my throat for hours after watching this documentary.


----------



## Wave Jumper

Another worthwhile docu: Darwin's Nightmare

http://www.darwinsnightmare.com/
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0424024/


----------



## Arnold




----------



## Wave Jumper

Interesting BBC documentary: "Tropic of capricron"

Here's a sample  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o1qUm3CK1XU


----------



## queenbee1127

Super High Me  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cWxu7KrPGic

Comedian Doug Benson explores if pot smoking really makes you dumber. Interesting.


----------



## ainmosni

Dark Days.

I stumbled across this docu on some random website one time and was blown away

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dh4s78Db5OQ


----------



## EA-1475

This Brass Eye special on paedophilia in the UK is not to be missed.


----------



## Bardeaux

*Inside a Cult*

The film documents a new mexico cult just before 'judgement day' according to it's prophecy. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yGhwvpsNTPg


----------



## Kanga

The bridge is FANTASTIC!

Check out Religulous.


----------



## Bardeaux

The bridge _was_ pretty good

I've been meaning to check out religulous


----------



## tribal girl

EA-1475 said:


> This Brass Eye special on paedophilia in the UK is not to be missed.



Brass Eye isn't a documentary, it's a spoof.


----------



## Wave Jumper

Bardo5 said:


> I've been meaning to check out religulous



Watching it right now and it is off course an interesting theme, but I'm not a big fan of his approach and attitude in general. Mahler's stereotypical American behaviour and manner of thinking, is really not my cup of tea. There's always an air of superiority around him as if he wants to tell you "luckily I'm not a stupid as my interviewee". It also annoys me that he manipulates the interviews by constantly interrupting them with fragments of movies or other stuff that is somehow related to the subject of the conversation.    

I just think it's a bit pretentious and cheap for someone who has apparently no idea about spirituality and who soley worships the traditional American values, to attack religion. Also the way he's trying to make fun of Jesus is very lame and pointless. And I'm not saying this because I'm into Christianity, not at all. 

On the other hand this documenatary also has it's merits and I have to admit that he did a good job in ridiculizing creationism and pointing out how priests are just trying to fill their pockets.

Anyway, thanks for the tip


----------



## wanderlust

motherland afghanistan



> When the United States invaded Afghanistan in October of 2001, Afghan hopes were high that democracy would bring enormous progress for Afghan women in the arena of health and education. But as of 2006 one of their most fundamental rights— adequate health care—has not been met.
> 
> In MOTHERLAND AFGHANISTAN, Afghan American filmmaker Sedika Mojadidi journeys to the heart of this medical tragedy by following her father's return to Afghanistan to battle one of the highest maternal mortality rates in the world. Dr. Qudrat Mojadidi is an OB/GYN who was forced by political pressures to emigrate from Afghanistan to the U.S. in 1972. In 2003, nearly two years after the Taliban’s fall, he is invited by the U.S. government to help rehabilitate the largest women’s hospital in the country, Rabia Balkhi, now under U.S. sponsorship with a newly re-named Laura Bush Maternity Ward. He returns to his homeland with great hopes that with U.S. funding, he can help set in motion the large-scale changes necessary to stem the epidemic of maternal mortality in the country.
> 
> But when Dr. Mojadidi arrives at the Laura Bush Maternity Ward in Kabul, a city still plagued with danger and unrest, he finds deplorable conditions, with limited supplies and unsanitary facilities. As he tries to bring hope to the ward and make the best of archaic equipment and an untrained staff, the film introduces the women behind the statistics and exposes how the U.S. government's Department of Health and Human Services has impacted Afghan lives, particularly in terms of the devastating epidemic of maternal mortality.
> 
> After several months, Dr. Mojadidi leaves the hopeless conditions at Rabia Balkhi in frustration. Despite his disillusionment, he continues to search for ways to make a difference in his homeland. Two years later, he returns to Afghanistan, this time with Shuhada, an Afghan-led non-governmental organization that runs hospitals, schools and shelters in the rural Jaghori district and throughout central Afghanistan. At the Shuhada hospital, Dr. Mojadidi attempts to pass on his knowledge to the over-worked and under-trained doctors and to help the hundreds of women who have traveled days to see him. He encounters patients who will test his ability to make a difference, but also finds that despite their lack of financial and human resources, Shuhada has an encouraging vision for change based on education and prevention.
> 
> Set against the backdrop of a land in turmoil and transition, this inspiring film reveals the devastating stories behind a reproductive health crisis essentially neglected by the Western media and provides a rare glimpse into the heart of humanity through the quiet deeds of those who attempt to heal.



powerful movie that makes you grateful for what you have and angry that not everyone is treated as well in this world.


----------



## Banquo

No one has mentioned Grizzly Man yet?  (BL thread)

Timothy Treadwell spends 13 summers living with Alaskan brown grizzly bears, filming hundreds of hours of footage, until he is killed and partially eaten by one of this subjects.  Oddly enough, the documentary ends up being less about bears and more about someone who goes soul searching in the wrong places.


----------



## AxnJxn

I watched Earthlings last week. My life has been profoundly changed, and it's pretty rare when you can say that about a movie. Thanks to those that recommended it here. And yup, I'm a dude, and I cried, and a number of those images will always be with me.

As for the thread itself, I'd also recommend Grizzly Man. 

A favorite of mine that hasn't been mentioned is Hoops Dreams, which follows the paths of two boys growing up in Chicago who have dreams of playing in the NBA.


----------



## Kenickie

eta: + 1 for whoever said american movie

also, Jesus Camp is terrifying


----------



## L2R

+1 on the corporation and the devil came on horseback

adding

the adventure of english

melvyn bragg's doco series follows his book on the story behing the language we are all typing in, from its roots to its almost extinctions to its domination and many varieties. fascinating.

also

capturing the friedmans

a heart wrenching doco on the complete destruction of a family after allegations of child molestation.


----------



## SA

Water - English

Вода - Russian


----------



## Wave Jumper

Not recommended at all: "should I smoke dope?" a BBC documentary. 

"Journalist" Nicky Taylor, who has apparently no knowledge about cannabis, deceides to learn all about it and comes over to A'dam...In two words: sensation and disinformation. 

What bothers me the most is the total lack of criticism of this so called journalist. She starts of by smoking a prerolled coffeeshop joint (which contains mainly tobacco) and keeps on pulling claiming that she feels nothing. Then all of a sudden she feels very weird... I guess this needs no further explenation, it's just plain silly. 

It does provide a valid image of the coffeeshop culture in general and she did interview some scientist too... 

http://video.google.com/videosearch...sult_group&ct=title&resnum=1&ved=0CBMQqwQwAA#


----------



## Wave Jumper

This on the other seems to be quite interesting: "parallel worlds, parallel lives" . E from Eels talks with some physicist...

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1306997/


----------



## Cyc

King of Kong


----------



## L2R

^cute doco, but the idea is better than the end result. just like air guitar nation, the subject matter just really didn't interest me as much as i had hoped.


----------



## Cyc

See, I really didn't identify with the subject material either (80's video game culture) but I found the movie amazing. I credit the people who made it.


----------



## L2R

the structure of the doco, and how it represents a game of dk is pretty sweet. i give it that credit for sure. 

but i dunno how many people noticed it.


----------



## continuousbeing2

Spellbound

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spellbound_(2002_film)


----------



## EJ

I thought I had posted in this thread. Guess not.

For any fans of Klaus Kinski or Werner Herzog, or for anyone thinking about watching their movies, *Mein Liebster Fiend* (My Best Fiend) is fascinating watch and perhaps a good introduction to their chaotic relationship. There are certainly times when you doubt Herzog's stories, believing he may be dramatising history a bit, but both his and particularly Kinski's madness are not in question.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

on msnbc yesterday i watched, Cult Killer: The Rick Rodriguez Story. wild shit. u can stream it @ http://video.xfamily.org/view/86/msnbc-cult-killer-the-rick-rodriguez-story/ 

watch http://www.xfamily.org/index.php/Ricky_Rodriguez_video the unedited video, recorded on January 7, 2005, Ricky Rodriguez explains his reasons for the murder–suicide he will commit the next day. 

its crazy listening to the his thoughts for an hour but it went by quick, seemed like a good person. =/


----------



## junctionalfunkie

Helvetica

Surprisingly entertaining for a documentary about a font. :D

49 Up

The most recent episode of an amazing series of films that begin in 1964, tracing the lives of a group of children every seven years as they grow up.


----------



## sadbot

The devil and daniel johnston! That movie touches me every time I see it.


----------



## stinkfoot

*Calcutta (1969)*



> CALCUTTA is a very unusual film in that there is no narration for about the first third of the film and even when it is given, it's only used very sparingly. It seems that director Malle chose to allow the many images of an impoverished city to speak for themselves. In fact, I also appreciated how the film did not push a clear agenda. Sure, it was there (as in any film), but often the film just seemed to be a walking tour of the city--ranging from the interesting to the unusual to the awful and disgusting. Malle did not flinch away from lepers, cremations and people living in abject squalor and considering the source material, avoiding these not so lovely images of the city would have been irresponsible and disingenuous. Additionally, I liked how the lack of narration through the film actually encourages the viewer to make their own interpretation of the film. As a result, I am sure that each viewer has a rather unique take on what the film was about as well as what they think of the future of India. An excellent film that is practically yelling out for a follow-up almost forty years later to show us how life in this crowded city has or has not changed.




i watched this one night, possibly on tcm, and i could not take my eyes off the screen. i need to see this again.


----------



## L2R

ainmosni said:


> Dark Days.
> 
> I stumbled across this docu on some random website one time and was blown away
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dh4s78Db5OQ



just saw it and didn't care that much for it. i didn't like the way it was made, which really emphasised a lack of actual content. that story could be covered in a third of the runtime.


----------



## EJ

I saw it recently too, after seeing it recommended here. I thought it was completely fascinating. I probably won't watch it again, but it had atmospheric qualities that I find hard to describe. It was very immersive. Sad, startling, even funny and in the end quite uplifting. I found it to be well rounded and not at all too long.


----------



## 2oclockbeanfiend.2

Cocaine Cowboys.  Throw your "Blow" DVD away and just watch the real thing.  No epic sadness included in this one.

I actually prefer documentaries to movies nowadays.  Even movies (at least loosely) based on true stories.

Planet Earth (greatest film ever PERIOD) and March Of The Penguins are also must sees.


----------



## Arnold

If you ever want to brush up on the Yugoslavian conflict this is the one.


----------



## L2R

^i gotta see that


----------



## Arnold

^
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kygO3fsGO7E&feature=related





This answers the questions that some might wonder about , about what the serving Germans thought of Hitler/motivated them that no other WWII documentary looks at.
Comes after the discovery of new British secret service files.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YIQy_Pfxb6M


----------



## jam uh weezy

Bomb It. Worldwide Graff Doc. Probably the most well made/funded existing.

Piece by Piece Good doc focusing on the San Francisco graff scene.

Style Wars From the early 80's, so you know it's good.  I think this one is East Coast-specific.

Dark Days Interesting doc about the homeless who live in abandoned underground subway tunnels.(I see someone mentioned this already)

Be77er Living Through Circuitry is about the electronic music/rave scene. I don't know if it can technically be called a documentary though?

The Persuaders: Frontline If you find the psychology behing advertising/marketing interesting, you'll like this. 


> it's a movie, but in case you like baraka, watch "the fall"
> it's pretty much baraka made into a wonderful movie


The fall was badass. And baraka, I love that movie. There is a 'sequel' coming out soon!


----------



## 2oclockbeanfiend.2

^ "Baraka" as in the crazy (seemingly completely random) film which includes scenes of baby chickens getting their beaks burned (tagged?) and pushed down endless pipes into other baby chickens...etc (hard to explain)????


----------



## dshock

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-e1GGr-ki5c


----------



## 2oclockbeanfiend.2

^ thanks for the suggestion, but that shit makes want to kill myself. but then again, i'm probably in the small minority of people who've tried the drug and didn't find anything great about it at all. hopefully the film prevents people from using and abusing the drug, but that shit looks way too depressing to even watch for the sake of education.


----------



## dshock




----------



## Kenickie

Kubrick: A Life in Pictures


it's amusing to hear shelley duval talk about shooting the shining and how awful he was.


----------



## dshock

Control Room


----------



## Mysterier

i do-do want to see _In the Shadow of the Moon_. i'm gonna put it on my Neckflix now.

i recommend this if you're as intrigued with WWII and people who exacted the appropriate measures to make sure Nazis' weren't leading an unassuming life:


----------



## justsomeguy

_chronos_ its on hulu right now lol.


----------



## 2oclockbeanfiend.2

2oclockbeanfiend.2 said:


> ^ "Baraka" as in the crazy (seemingly completely random) film which includes scenes of baby chickens getting their beaks burned (tagged?) and pushed down endless pipes into other baby chickens...etc (hard to explain)????



this is the film i was referring to


----------



## dshock




----------



## KiwiQflyer

Step Into Liquid--one of the coolest surf documentaries I've ever seen

Ultra-Marathon Man--follows the guy who did 50 marathons in 50 states over 50 days

Good Stuff--some of the coolest skydiving stunts and footage


----------



## dshock

KiwiQflyer said:


> Step Into Liquid--one of the coolest surf documentaries I've ever seen



Riding Giants is also a good one worth checking out


----------



## kitchenchef

God Grew Tired of Us.  http://www.godgrewtiredofus.com/trailer.html


----------



## Wave Jumper

Up untill now and in contrast to the fore-going, this entire 4th page of this thread is IMO a total waste of space. 

In an attempt to turn the tide I highly recommend the following art documentaries:

'How art made the world'  http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0463823/
'THis is modern art' http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0421171/
'The private life of a masterpiece' http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0408412/


----------



## wanderlust

dshock said:


> Riding Giants is also a good one worth checking out



also good.

i wish i had the doco channel. they play four hours of documentaries from this channel on my PBS local channel every week. i always am intrigued by what they pick out.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

Heavy Metal Gangs of Wadeye "VBS travels into Australia’s outback in search of the aboriginal youth gangs of Wadeye, all of which have taken their name, dress, and overall attitude from the 1980’s and 90’s golden age of heavy metal."

its pretty cool they banned alcohol so they just smoke weed and have heavy metal "dance offs" and even the girls have gangs called "madonna mob" my kinda peeps! =)

http://www.vbs.tv/watch/music-world/heavy-metal-gangs-of-wadeye-1-of-2


----------



## Unbreakable

The Union: The Business Behind Getting High


----------



## JoeTheStoner

The film focuses on the careers and work of a collective group of artists who since the 1990s began a movement in the art world using D.I.Y. aesthetics from skateboarding, graffiti and underground music such as punk rock and hip-hop.

i liked this, i was familiar with a few of the artists so was interesting to hear some their thoughts on art/life.


----------



## tribal girl

^That looks pretty interesting.


----------



## GenericMind

> Startling and powerful, Control Room is a documentary about the Arab television network Al-Jazeera's coverage of the U.S.-led Iraqi war, and conflicts that arose in managed perceptions of truth between that news media outlet and the American military. Egyptian-American filmmaker Jehane Noujaim (Startup.com) catches the frantic action at Al-Jazeera headquarters as President Bush stipulates his 48-hour, get-out-of-town warning to Saddam Hussein and sons, soon followed by the network's shocking footage of Iraqi civilians terrorized and killed by invading U.S. troops. Al-Jazeera's determination to show images and report details outside the Pentagon's carefully controlled information flow draws the wrath of American officials, who accuse it of being an al-Qaida propagandist. (The killing of an Al-Jazeera reporter in what appears to be a deliberately targeted air strike is horrifying.) Most fascinating is the way Control Room allows well-meaning, Western-educated, pro-democratic Arabs an opportunity to express views on Iraq as they see it--in an international context, and in a way most Americans never hear about


----------



## Cyc

Thank you to whoever suggested, "The Devil and Daniel Johnston" 

This was a very excellent doco and ranks high on my list of best movies of all time.


----------



## L2R

rip: a remix manifesto
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3KC2A_R0XOE

sick doco on remixing, sampling and copyright.


----------



## Arnold

The mystery of the Nevada triangle
Short docu about the disappearing of Steve Fossett and 'Nevada winds'.





To call this shit, naturetech , brilliant would be an understatement.


----------



## yeah_courtney

http://www.vivecoolcity.com/

Some awesome indie doco's on this site. 

Also some very, um,  interesting ones.... like a donkey that was raped and committed suicide, a lady injecting heroin into her neck and two whores talking about how to "be a groupie slut". No joke.


----------



## alexvolume2

Keep the River on Your Right: A Modern Cannibal Tale or maybe Rize.


----------



## daysonatrain

Cyc said:


> Thank you to whoever suggested, "The Devil and Daniel Johnston"
> 
> This was a very excellent doco and ranks high on my list of best movies of all time.



good call, a great film.

just watched Hell House last night, quite good, a depiction of a right wing christian "haunted house." interesting and not biased, the director lets the people make fools of themselves without adding to it.


----------



## Feste

Life






Planet Earth.

Both wildlife documentaries narrated by Sir David Attenborough. Amazingly well shot.


----------



## Wave Jumper

CRIPS Strapped 'n' Strong  - a docu about gangs in Holland

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VqPlgiY9Kx0


----------



## oliphill

I watched the following last night:

Methadonia
Dopesick Love
Black Tar Heroin

All very good. Don't agree with a lot of things covered, but great if you're interested in addiction.


----------



## Pillthrill

I watched a few of the ones you guys suggested:

Zoo- I didn't like it. It reminded me of the movie Lolita, trying to make you sympathize with someone that you shouldn't and don't want to. 

The Bridge- I was a lil iffy one if I liked it or not. But after I was done I thought "That was good"

Cult Killer- I liked this one the best. It certainly isn't the story you expecting by the title.


----------



## L2R

killers in eden

awesome story about how humans and killer whale hunted together in complete understanding and mutual trust. it's on abc iview. i'm watching it streaming on my ps3. seen it before on tv.


----------



## Unbreakable

*1)*Cannabis Cures Cancer – “Run From The Cure”


*Summary:*
After a serious head injury in 1997, Rick Simpson sought relief from his medical condition through the use of medicinal hemp oil. When Rick discovered that the hemp oil (with its high concentration of T.H.C.) cured cancers and other illnesses, he tried to share it with as many people as he could free of charge, curing and controlling literally hundreds of people’s illnesses… but when the story went public, the long arm of the law snatched the medicine – leaving potentially thousands of people without their cancer treatments – and leaving Rick with unconstitutional charges of possessing and trafficking marijuana!


*2)*The Corporation



*Summary:*
Provoking, witty, stylish and sweepingly informative, THE CORPORATION explores the nature and spectacular rise of the dominant institution of our time. Part film and part movement, The Corporation is transforming audiences and dazzling critics with its insightful and compelling analysis. Taking its status as a legal “person” to the logical conclusion, the film puts the corporation on the psychiatrist’s couch to ask “What kind of person is it?” The Corporation includes interviews with 40 corporate insiders and critics – including Noam Chomsky, Naomi Klein, Milton Friedman, Howard Zinn, Vandana Shiva and Michael Moore – plus true confessions, case studies and strategies for change.

WINNER OF 26 INTERNATIONAL AWARDS! 10 Audience Choice Awards including the 2004 Sundance Film Festival.



*3)*Washington, You’re Fired!

*Summary:*
Have you ever wondered what all of those “terror-related” bills, passed over the last eight years, have collectively done to the U.S. Bill of Rights? Do you really know what “Habeas Corpus” means?

Washington, You’re Fired explains all of those unfamiliar terms that keep getting thrown around in the press… “Posse Comitatus,” “Habeas Corpus;” “Torture.” Includes breakdowns of The Military Commissions Act, The John Warner Defense Act, The USA PATRIOT Act, and other astonishing bills that you may not be familiar with, such as The Violent Radicalization and Homegrown Terrorism Prevention Act. This film captivatingly delivers an education into detrimental legislation that will affect generations of Americans to come. With Special Guests: Jonathan Turley, Meria Heller, Charles Goyette, Ann Wright

*4)*The U.N. Deception


*Summary:*
The U.N. Deception reports what the nightly news does not: the UN’s creators intended their organization to become a world government. Learn how top United Nations proponents exploit small arms, the environment, and justice to pressure Capitol Hill into quietly surrendering America’s heritage of freedom. Should these UN plans remain unopposed, the consequences are ultimately grim. There is, however, a way to avert this danger.
*
5)*Terror Storm – Final Cut Special Edition

*Summary:*
hroughout history, criminal elements inside governments have carried out terror attacks against their own populations as a pretext to enslave them. TERRORSTORM reveals how, in the last hundred years, Western leaders have repeatedly murdered their own citizens while posing as their saviors. In TERRORSTORM you will discover that September 11th, the attacks of 7/7 in London, and many other terrorist events were self-inflicted wounds. You will witness British Special Forces troops caught in the act of staging terror attacks in Iraq and see official US government documents laying  out plans to hijack passenger planes by remote control. You will learn how the Reichstag fire, the Gulf of Tonkin, and the US-backed Iranian coup of 1953 are all interconnected false-flag terror events.﻿


*6)*Aaron Russo’s – America Freedom To Fascism

*Summary:*
Determined to find the law that requires American citizens to pay income tax, producer Aaron Russo (“The Rose,” “Trading Places”) set out on a journey to find the evidence. This film which is neither left, nor right-wing is a startling examination of government. It exposes the systematic erosion of civil liberties in America since 1913 when the Federal Reserve system was fraudulently created. Through interviews with U.S. Congressmen, a former IRS Commissioner, former IRS and FBI agents and tax attorneys and authors, Russo connects the dots between money creation, federal income tax, and the national identity card which becomes law in May 2008. This ID card will use Radio Frequency Identification (RFID) chips which are essentially homing devices used to track people. This film shows in great detail and undeniable facts that America is moving headlong into a fascist police state. Wake up!


----------



## Violenza666

Yippee Skippy said:


> Zoo
> 
> It's a very creepy subject (bestiality), but really well done.



LOL!! haha


----------



## DexterMeth

World War II in HD (2009), on the History Channel.


----------



## Max Power

Maybe Logic by Robert Anton Wilson

If you are interested in psychedelics, quantum mechanics, & eastern philosophy.


----------



## Pillthrill

I watch the Union. Very well done. I don't know how anyone can watch it and still live blindfolded by the propaganda surrounding marijuana. 
But I am bias.


----------



## Mo'f'k'n_KFC

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7KC6NdT43K4
Best documentary i've ever seen


----------



## L2R

^it's about the rapper call the game


is it the only documentary you've seen?


----------



## Max Power

Mo'f'k'n_KFC said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7KC6NdT43K4
> Best documentary i've ever seen



watch more documentaries imo


----------



## Wave Jumper

BBC Horizon with D. Attenborourgh : "How many people can live on planet earth?"

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1575870/


----------



## *Venus*

ainmosni said:


> Dark Days.
> 
> I stumbled across this docu on some random website one time and was blown away
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dh4s78Db5OQ



Right On. The fact that DJ Shadow scored the music makes it even better. 

This film inspired me to pursue case management, specifically working with the mentally ill/addicted homeless population. Putting someone in their own apartment after they'd been on the streets for 25 years was an incredible experience.

The Bridge sounds good.


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

Requiem for Detroit 

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1572190/


----------



## Dtergent

justsomeguy said:


> _chronos_ its on hulu right now lol.



You would consider Chronos and other Fricke to be docus?? That's curious. I'm not sure how they are officially classified, but I did'nt think of them as such..


----------



## debaser

Shoah and The Sorrow and the Pity.


----------



## Feste

The Mark of Caïn

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0288114/

About life in Russian prisons.
Focuses a bit on the use of tattoos as a language within the Russian mafia & prison system, which I've always found fascinating.


----------



## kytnism

vegan said:


> earthlings



a fantastic documentary; shocking and emotionally disturbing but with a very strong message. guaranteed to make every viewer question human behaviour and themselves.

i highly recommend "home" if it hasnt been mentioned yet. another must see for all of mankind.


----------



## Bardeaux

Max Power said:


> Maybe Logic by Robert Anton Wilson
> 
> If you are interested in psychedelics, quantum mechanics, & eastern philosophy.



Sold


----------



## Ramirez

No idea if anyone posted this, but if you're looking into conspiracies, try:

Police State 4: The Rise of FEMA

Newest one by Alex Jones. It's not out yet, but I'm looking forward to it since I live in Pittsburgh and I talked to several people who were there for the Oakland fiasco.

I don't take everything he says to be truth, but all of his films are definitely at the very least interesting.


----------



## dshock

I'm sure its already been mentioned, 
but I just saw Food Inc. it was really good


----------



## Wave Jumper

Earth: the climate wars

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1288814/


----------



## alantis360

Go to Youtube and type in Angel Dust Sessions, faith no more recording themselves on video while making the album Angel Dust


----------



## Ramirez

Another good one is Earth 2100.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6k3437I_trA


----------



## L2R

finally saw earthlings. thought it was garbage. joaquin is a terrible narrater, but he was also working with shit.


----------



## Pillthrill

I watched dope sick love and even for an opiate user I found it disturbing. 
I could only watch a little into Food Inc and couldn't watch anymore. Really if I ever want to eat anything ever again I can't watch it. I will leave it to those that can stomach it a bit more.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

_SICK: The Life & Death of Bob Flanagan, Supermasochist is a 1997 documentary film directed by Kirby Dick about Bob Flanagan, a Los Angeles writer, poet, performance artist, comic, and BDSM celebrity, who suffered from and later died of cystic fibrosis. The film premiered at the 1997 Sundance Film Festival, where it was awarded a Special Jury Prize. SICK details Flanagan's lifelong struggle with cystic fibrosis, as well as his eventual death. Flanagan had agreed to participate in the film under the condition that his death be included in the final project._

i watched this last night. tho it does get extremely extreme at times (think bme pain olympics type stuff) and disgusting it tripped me out in a good way i suppose. like ill get stoned n' be paranoid about privacy and shit but this guy does insane stuff and filmed it all for everyone to see. its like who cares, since he knew because of his disease he was going to die early tho he lived long for someone with cystic fibrosis he just went all out and used bdsm as a form of therapy. he had some interesting pieces of art and a good poetry as well imo. he was pretty down to earth and good guy, one part a young girl with cystic fibrosis through the make-a-wish foundation met him so that was real cool of him.

a clip: reciting his "why" poem


----------



## bagochina

Ben: Diary of a Heroin Addict
http://documentaryheaven.com/ben-diary-of-a-heroin-addict/

A gritty look concerning Ben, a seemingly middle class kid/adult from England who is just completely consumed with dope.

Black Tar Heroin: The Dark End of the Street

Equally as disturbing...

peace.
seedless


----------



## JoeTheStoner

bagochina said:


> Ben: Diary of a Heroin Addict


depressing, especially how shit ended with his dad. like if ben just was on his own alright but damn his dad couldn't retire even at 71 then cancer. sad to see how his addiction effected his whole family and they seemed like some of the nicest people in the world.



> Favela Rising
> 
> "One night in a favela, an impoverished barrio on the outskirts of Rio de Janeiro, an infamous druglord shot and killed four policemen, launching what the favela residents refer to as “The Massacre”: in retaliation, the military police, known for their oppressive corruption, made a sadistic surprise attack on the community and slaughtered 21 of its innocent citizens. Short-listed for this year's Academy Award for Best Documentary, Favela Rising focuses on Anderson Sá, the brother of one of the victims. Instead of seeking revenge by further entrenching himself in drug trafficking—often the only mode of survival for those living in the favelas—he began to wonder how to counteract this cycle of violence. In order to save the youth in his barrio from the grim fate that would most likely await them, Sá began Grupo Cultural AfroReggae, an organization that uses music and dance to rally against the violence and crime that these youth face every day." (82 min)



watched it earlier, i recommend it. trailer


----------



## JoeTheStoner

is anyone watching Ancient Aliens the series on the history channel ? the shit is so crazy like im really a believer lol. they rebuild models in a larger scale from artifacts found that look like a aircraft and don't change a thing just make it larger and it takes flight. so gnarly.

http://www.history.com/shows/ancient-aliens


----------



## trip2themoon

I just watched the second episode of Steven Hawking's Universe. A very interesting show and perfect for a physics layman like myself. It's on Discovery at 9pm on Sundays...


----------



## Max Power

^ I keep missing that. Fook.


----------



## trip2themoon

^Time to get your V or Sky plus ready for it.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

National Geographic - Alien Worlds
http://channel.nationalgeographic.com/episode/alien-earths-3637/Overview
officially on my alien shit. luv tokin up n' watching this shit.

its on youtube. LINK 
far fuckin out


----------



## Snugg

JoeTheStoner said:


> The film focuses on the careers and work of a collective group of artists who since the 1990s began a movement in the art world using D.I.Y. aesthetics from skateboarding, graffiti and underground music such as punk rock and hip-hop.
> 
> i liked this, i was familiar with a few of the artists so was interesting to hear some their thoughts on art/life.



I fucking loved that movie. I saw it On Demand.


----------



## khazakant

Good to hear Werner Herzog mentioned 

Though I'd like to add *Burden of Dreams* which is about the making of Fitzcarraldo, and probably more interesting than Fitzcarraldo was itself.

The DVD also has Werner Herzog Eats His Shoe.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

right on snugg =)

finished the history channels ancient alien series tonight, 5 parts 2 hours each. i enjoyed every minute of it covered a ton of stuff and like i said before im totally a believer. tho they said we could be the ancient aliens travelling back in time or are dna modified with alien dna. like im watching this with my jaw dropped, joint in one hand can of pringles (ranch flavor = so good) in the other just trippin out on all these ideas.

just watched National.Geographic.Taboo.Narcotics *(http://channel.nationalgeographic.com/series/taboo/4598/Overview)* had 3 segments, first was medical marijuana which was nothing new, but a chill ass old lady that smoked because of MS, man she was awesome chillin in her wheelchair with a shirt on that had a peace sign puffin a joint n' exhaling with a huge smile LEGALIZE IT! 

then it focused on the *http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Santo_Daime* religion in brazil that takes ayahuasca i found this one the most interesting. people living in harmony with nature n' stuff. they even gave doses of the brew to babies. and the psychiatrists/doctors said it had no bad effects on their health or society. amen.

last segment was about a(legal) shooting gallery in vancouver had 12 stations that addicts inject heroin at. one guy od'd but they gave him narcan and and an oxygen mask n' he was saved good stuff. its obvs it saves lives and like the guy said for no good reason other than the drugs being illegal is the reason there aren't more. seek it out, i recommend it.

edit* found a pic of the cool ass lady from the website puffin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 peace be with you. blessings.


----------



## AxnJxn

I know this was recommended earlier, but if you like dark stuff, The Bridge is just a strikingly haunting documentary. Like Earthlings, that one is going to stay with me for a long time.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

R.I.P., Rest in Pieces ( http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0178858/ )  about artist Joe Coleman

clippity clipp clip


----------



## continuousbeing2

Exit Through the Gift Shop

Check the first five minutes here


----------



## doesntmatter

Street Fight - follows the 2002 run for mayor in Newark N.J. It sounds like it may be boring, but its actually pretty captivating.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

> There’s always the discussion about how to tread that fine line between staying true to what you love (in this case skateboarding) and showing it to the world. And, it seems the HBO doc The Get By, clocking in at almost twenty minutes, does the perfect job. Interviewing NY skate philanthropist Billy Rohan, Gino, Dr. Z, Fred Gall, Jake Johnson, Todd Jordon, Pops, J. Strickland, 5Boro’s Steve Rodriguez, Tolentino, Strobeck, Quim, Jahmal Williams and others influential in making the NY skate scene what it is today, the doc explores the constant struggle that is skating in the Big Apple, tying these skaters’ passion in with the theme of the HBO show “How To Make It In America.” With filmers like Josh Stewart and R.B. Umali involved, it’s spot on



watch @ http://www.hbo.com/global-video/vid...86&filter=how-to-make-it-in-america&view=null


----------



## Wave Jumper

Earth: The Power of the Planet
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1145500/

Many interesting stuff above btw


----------



## Max Power

_Examined Life_

BROTHER WEST, HOW CAN WE BEST TAKE DOWN THE WHITE MAN?!?!


----------



## ThoseUnknown

JoeTheStoner said:


> Heavy Metal Gangs of Wadeye "VBS travels into Australia’s outback in search of the aboriginal youth gangs of Wadeye, all of which have taken their name, dress, and overall attitude from the 1980’s and 90’s golden age of heavy metal."
> 
> its pretty cool they banned alcohol so they just smoke weed and have heavy metal "dance offs" and even the girls have gangs called "madonna mob" my kinda peeps! =)
> 
> http://www.vbs.tv/watch/music-world/heavy-metal-gangs-of-wadeye-1-of-2




I remember finding out about this I guess probably around the time you posted this, possibly later. I had intended to post it somewhere, maybe in Australian social as to get someone to validate and confirm. I go to do a search to see if the metal gangs have been covered...and they have, by Joe.

What are the fuckin odds?:D


I found the doc itself very cool. Bizarre but nonetheless really cool. Where'd you hear about this? It's kind of an obscure documentary. Myself: i found it through a metal/noise forum.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

^ LOL, quite a coincidence dude.

yea, cool and bizarre about sum it up. its weird how the music, heavy metal specifically plays such a huge part in their lives considering they are living in a such an  isolated area. 

i check the vbs blog, http://www.vbs.tv/blog routinely. the documentaries they produce are always interesting. definitely worth checking out there archive of videos.


----------



## counterbond

I just got done watching going tribal : African vision quest. Very cool documentary about the bwiti and ibogaine.


----------



## Noodle

*America ~ The Story of US*

This is one of the better documentaries I've seen, from a purely visual standpoint.  

It has been holding my attention for weeks.


----------



## Bardeaux

^That was a pretty good show. I like how they include the lesser known events and cultural happenings as well as the huge landmark events that took place.


----------



## Noodle

I agree.  There are so many interrelated undercurrents and connections that go on in and move through our culture.  We are all a part of history.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

Hosted by Morgan Freeman, Through the Wormhole explores the deepest mysteries of existence - alien life, black holes, dark matter and lots more!

http://science.discovery.com/videos/through-the-wormhole/

just saw the first episode i think there is 5 in total. first one was titled "is there a creator" it was dope, my favorite part was this nasa guy talking about super computers and how like every 13 months they get twice as powerful. he said it will be possible to create a puter program with photo realistic images and inhabit it with artificial intelligence thus  the programmers will be a sort of "god" he also has this idea that we are computer programs inhabiting a simulated world programmed on a super computer by humans from the future. far out stuff.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

i'm sure people have mentioned both, but American Movie and King Kong are two great documentaries about nothing big.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

^ sweet anna karina avatar.

real good techno documentary: Universal Techno

if anyone happens to watch it, its 7 parts, but only 6/7 is up and watch the ones with (1996) in the title cause the ones that are labeled "pt.2, pt.3, etc" are only excerpts.


----------



## xcidium

surely its been mentioned, but the Life of Mammals by Sir David Attenborough

ALL of the 'Life of....' series are brilliant.


----------



## doesntmatter

Born Rich

Food Inc.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

JoeTheStoner said:


> ^ sweet anna karina avatar.


muchas gracias.


----------



## TheAgnostic

"out foxed" a documentary on how fox news uses propaganda,and scare tactics to promote their conservative agenda. This movie changed my view the main stream media, I would for sure recommened this to anyone interested in politics.


----------



## Fawkes

Born into Brothels

easily my favorite documentary. it follows a photographer who befriends and gives hope to children living in Calcutta's Red Light District.


----------



## AmorRoark

Both _Born into Brothels_ and _Born Rich_ were very good.


----------



## L2R

i really enjoyed "i know what i saw". finally a ufo doco without stupid editing and effects.'

it's currently on abc iview for aussies. i access it through the ps3.


----------



## flat line

FuturePig said:


> Born into Brothels
> 
> easily my favorite documentary. it follows a photographer who befriends and gives hope to children living in Calcutta's Red Light District.



most excellent film

ever seen Weeping camel? Cant even believe what i watched. amazing film.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0373861/ the ending will blow ur mind


In the spring of the Gobi Desert, in South Mongolia, a nomadic family of shepherds has troubles when one camel has a tough two days delivery, immediately rejecting the offspring. The family unsuccessfully uses their best efforts trying to force the female to accept and feed the newborn. When there is no further hope of saving the animal, they send their two sons to bring a musician from the nearest town to perform a ritual and save the "baby camel".


----------



## tribal girl

I finally got around to watching *Grey Gardens* the other week, and I  it for so many reasons. :D






_Edith "Big Edie" Ewing Bouvier Beale and her daughter Edith "Little Edie" Bouvier Beale were the aunt and first cousin of Jacqueline Bouvier Kennedy Onassis. The two women lived together at Grey Gardens for decades with limited funds, resulting in squalor and almost total isolation.

The house was designed by Joseph Greenleaf Thorpe in 1897, and purchased in 1923 by Phelan Beale and Edith Ewing Bouvier Beale. After Phelan left his wife, Edith Ewing Bouvier Beale and her daughter Edith Bouvier Beale lived there for decades more, over 50 years in total for each woman. The house was called Grey Gardens because of the color of the dunes, the cement garden walls, and the sea mist.

In the fall of 1971 and throughout 1972, their living conditions—their house was infested by fleas, inhabited by numerous cats and raccoons, deprived of running water, and filled with garbage and decay—were exposed as the result of an article in the National Enquirer and a cover story in New York Magazine after a series of inspections (which the Beales called "raids") by the Suffolk County Health Department. With the Beale women facing eviction and the razing of their home, in the summer of 1972 Jacqueline Onassis and her sister Lee Radziwill provided the necessary funds to stabilize and repair the dilapidated house so that it would meet Village codes.

Albert and David Maysles became interested in their story and received permission to film a documentary about the women, which was released in 1976 to wide critical acclaim. Their direct cinema technique left the women to tell their own stories.

"Big Edie" died in 1977 and "Little Edie" sold the house in 1979 to former Washington Post editor Ben Bradlee and his wife Sally Quinn. "Little Edie" died in 2002 at the age of 84._

*trailer*

The trailer doesn't do much for it really, but I added it just for the hell of it. 

Anyway, I think this is a truly wonderful film. Some are under the impression that people are merely finding entertainment in watching someone's insanity unfold on screen. I say if insanity is the overall feeling you picked up after watching this, then you're missing a whole lot more of the bigger picture.


----------



## armistice

I haven't seen We Live In Public mentioned. Pretty crazy. It's about Joshua Harris- a web guru who was dubbed "the Warhol of the Web". The guy was obsessed with the idea of online communities before anyone else was really talking about it."

At one point he had his apartment wired up with like 20 different cameras & streamed live 24/7- needless to say the guy kind of went crazy. 


Definitely an interesting watch! Netflix instant stream is wonderful for insomnia-filled nights!


----------



## djmrselfdestruct

Technocalyps

part 1:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cnQMHl8P5jA

Are we prepared for dealing with the prospect that humanity is not the end of evolution? Technocalyps is an intriguing three-part documentary on the notion of transhumanism by Belgian visual artist and filmmaker Frank Theys. The latest findings in genetics, robotics, artificial intelligence, bionics and nanotechnology appear in the media every day, but with no analysis of their common aim: that of exceeding human limitations. The director conducts his enquiry into the scientific, ethical and metaphysical dimensions of technological development. The film includes interviews by top experts and thinkers on the subject worldwide, including Marvin Minsky, Terence McKenna, Hans Moravec, Bruce Sterling, Robert Anton Wilson, Richard Seed, Margareth Wertheim, Kirkpatrick Sale, Ralph C. Merkle, Mark Pesce, Ray Kurzweil, Rabbi Youssouf Kazen, Rael and many others.


the other parts are all on youtube to find.

very challenging documentary


----------



## Feste

Biggie & Tupac

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0303356/

As much as I love a lot of hiphop & can't stand gangsta rap this was a pretty interesting documentary.

//For those in the UK it's on 4od.


----------



## L2R

djmrselfdestruct said:


> Technocalyps
> 
> part 1:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cnQMHl8P5jA
> 
> Are we prepared for dealing with the prospect that humanity is not the end of evolution? Technocalyps is an intriguing three-part documentary on the notion of transhumanism by Belgian visual artist and filmmaker Frank Theys. The latest findings in genetics, robotics, artificial intelligence, bionics and nanotechnology appear in the media every day, but with no analysis of their common aim: that of exceeding human limitations. The director conducts his enquiry into the scientific, ethical and metaphysical dimensions of technological development. The film includes interviews by top experts and thinkers on the subject worldwide, including Marvin Minsky, Terence McKenna, Hans Moravec, Bruce Sterling, Robert Anton Wilson, Richard Seed, Margareth Wertheim, Kirkpatrick Sale, Ralph C. Merkle, Mark Pesce, Ray Kurzweil, Rabbi Youssouf Kazen, Rael and many others.
> 
> 
> the other parts are all on youtube to find.
> 
> very challenging documentary



thanks for the link and recommendation, but i really didn't think much of it. the nanotech part was particularly bad.


----------



## alasdairm

i highly recommend deep water. it's probably the best documentary i've seen.

alasdair


----------



## Pillthrill

American Meth
http://www.hulu.com/watch/143935/american-meth


----------



## ocean

Born Into Brothels


Very good.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

fashion alert!

1) Valentino: The Last Emperor my fav about a fashion designer. interesting because he was the last type of dude doing it since the 1960's and schooled by teachers of the 1920's. plus there is a lil bit about the business side and how perhaps the old school fashion is changing to more accessories like hand bags, etc so it includes his grand final show and also features his lover, best friend, partner and its interesting to see how their relationship is.

2) Lagerfeld Confidential  eh kinda of bland, and if u aren't interesting in fashion at all im sure u will find it boring but lagerfeld on his own is interesting enough to give it a viewing once.

Marc Jacobs Documentary (full docu is on youtube) its better than the lagefeld but not as good as the valentino one imo. but this u do get more of like the actual creation of his work.


----------



## ocean

Wow. I'm sorry! I just noticed I put in Born into Brothels and it had already been mentioned by FuturePig and AmorRoark, and the most embarrassing part was on the same page!!

tribalg- Grey Gardens- Both the original and the HBO one were really good.
It was sad......but good.


----------



## silentangst

Our Drugs War. I posted a thread about it here that got moved to DitM. Very good.


----------



## TALLY 2.0

Bukowski; Born into this

Its a documentary on my favorite author Charles Bukowski. Its really good.


----------



## Pillthrill

Fighting Back: Stories fro the Spill

Oil spill; have you thought about this lately? 
http://channel.nationalgeographic.com/channel/videos/player.html?channel=60850


----------



## yougene

For those that enjoyed Planet Earth or Baraka take a look at Home.

http://www.youtube.com/homeproject#p/a/f/0/jqxENMKaeCU

It's distributed under a creative commons license.  There are 1080p versions floating around.


----------



## BransonWtF

Awesome thread! There is so much cool stuff to watch here...


----------



## Kenickie

The Two Escobars.

Hesitant -- because it's about (on one hand) Soccer, and on the other, Cocaine, but it was so interesting and heartwrenching and literally, I was almost crying. The rise and fall of Pablo Escobar was also at the same time the rise and fall of (probably) the world's greatest soccer team, the 1991-1994 Colombian soccer team. Fascinating, well made, kudos to ESPN.



> While rival drug cartels warred in the streets and the country’s murder rate climbed to highest in the world, the Colombian national soccer team set out to blaze a new image for their country. What followed was a mysteriously rapid rise to glory, as the team catapulted out of decades of obscurity to become one of the best teams in the world. Central to this success were two men named Escobar: Andrés, the captain and poster child of the National Team, and Pablo, the infamous drug baron who pioneered the phenomenon known in the underworld as “Narco-soccer.” But just when Colombia was expected to win the 1994 World Cup and transform its international image, the shocking murder of Andres Escobar dashed the hopes of a nation.
> 
> Through the glory and the tragedy, The Two Escobars daringly investigates the secret marriage of crime and sport, and uncovers the surprising connections between the murders of Andres and Pablo.



http://30for30.espn.com/film/the-two-escobars.html


----------



## lostNfound

Hard to find this online but I was given a burnt copy of *The Little Angel of Colombia*

WOW.

The story of Alveiro Vargas, a young man living in the shantytown of squatters known as Ciudad del Norte in Bucaramanga, Colombia. When he was 9, Vargas organized squads of "guardian angels"—children who spend their free time taking food to shut-ins abandoned by their families, bathing them, cleaning their hovels, and soliciting donations from local businesses on their behalf.

Nothings has ever touched me as much as this film.


----------



## Slain

Kenickie said:


> The Two Escobars.
> 
> Hesitant -- because it's about (on one hand) Soccer, and on the other, Cocaine, but it was so interesting and heartwrenching and literally, I was almost crying. The rise and fall of Pablo Escobar was also at the same time the rise and fall of (probably) the world's greatest soccer team, the 1991-1994 Colombian soccer team. Fascinating, well made, kudos to ESPN.
> 
> 
> 
> http://30for30.espn.com/film/the-two-escobars.html



I've seen this. It's very bloody interesting. Well, to me anyway


----------



## PoOkIeHeAd

The Empire of Africa

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xmiTddB2Vsw

This tells the story of the recent civil war in Sierra Leone. It is a brutally honest piece that will leave many questioning the hope in our race.  It is important we all see this to remind us wtf goes on in this world and what we as humans are capable of doing to one another.  

Contains extreme very graphic content so viewer discretion is advised.


----------



## CXC

*When I Sold My Soul To The Machine*

When I Sold My Soul To The Machine --> docu about the dutch electro scene  (the hague, I-f, Unit Mobius and so on)

with subtitles -->  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UQeu8fvyu44&NR=1


----------



## lostNfound

Here's a great site with loads of quality documentaries to have a look at.

http://journeyman.tv/58441/documentaries/documentaries.html

Enjoy :D


----------



## D's

Blood into Wine

if you love Tool, you'll love this!


----------



## AxnJxn

Kenickie said:


> The Two Escobars.
> 
> Hesitant -- because it's about (on one hand) Soccer, and on the other, Cocaine, but it was so interesting and heartwrenching and literally, I was almost crying. The rise and fall of Pablo Escobar was also at the same time the rise and fall of (probably) the world's greatest soccer team, the 1991-1994 Colombian soccer team. Fascinating, well made, kudos to ESPN.
> 
> 
> 
> http://30for30.espn.com/film/the-two-escobars.html



Those 30 for 30 docs are pretty solid. I've seen a handful that were really well done. Looking forward to the one they are currently doing on Steve Bartman.


----------



## Arnold

Caids des cites
You might have to look around a bit to find the whole documentary, the french one is available *somewhere*.


----------



## CXC

"Vanishing of the bees"
http://www.vanishingbees.com/


----------



## CXC

another one: "Requiem for Detroit"
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1572190/


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

What the Bleep Do We Know?

Further Down the Rabbit Hole. ...both of those are about quantum physics.

Spike Lee's "When the Levees Broke"....Katrina Documentary

"Boy Interrupted" the struggle of a boy with his Bipolar Disorder who ends his life at 15. Filmed and produced by his mother and father. Powerful.

I have a bazillion more,but i am not quite awake yet

***edit: add Bill Maher's "Religulous"-awesome!


----------



## CXC

'the spirit molecule'  (the stroy of DMT)

http://www.thespiritmolecule.com/


----------



## kytnism

ibogaine - rite of passage 

...kytnism...


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Bigger, Stronger, Faster. 


It was a pretty damn good documentary on steroids and the people who use them.


----------



## CXC

skillz~4~thrillz said:


> What the Bleep Do We Know?
> 
> Further Down the Rabbit Hole. ...both of those are about quantum physics.



Hmm, I recently watched this and I don't really like the approach of this docu. To start with I think it's a bit suspicious they don't point out the names of the scientist they are interviewing. The reason for this might be the fact that alot of the scientists presented in this docu have opinions that deviate from what the majority of the scientific world is thinking. The fact that they are presting the results of these researchers as a general truth without even mentioning the fact that these ideas are currently not generally acepted, makes this a very misleading documentary. They are constantly mixing scientific facts with personal interpretations and non peer reviewed experiments. This makes it for the viewer very hard to distinguish between facts and fiction. Not recommended at al IMO.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Masaru_Emoto
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/William_A._Tiller
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ramtha's_School_of_Enlightenment


----------



## kytnism

"Invisible" a heroin documentary by Konstantin Bojanov. 



> After the crumbling of the Soviet empire, heroin flooded the streets of many cities behind the former Iron Curtain. Heroin offered an alternative lifestyle largely unknown until then. In the late 1990s heroin addiction in Eastern Europe had reached epidemic proportions.
> 
> Invisible takes place in Sofia, Bulgaria and follows a group of six young people on a three year journey through the highs and lows, dreams and tribulations of living with heroin addiction. The story bypasses the social problems and dynamics associated with addiction and focuses on the existential views and philosophies of the participants. The film provides a platform for their ideas and concepts of the world surrounding them. The participants represent a group of "social outcasts", who remain largely invisible in society. They are members of a generation eager to discover and explore the new "commodities".
> 
> Invisible is unprecedented in the intimacy with which it portrays its subjects. The film presents perspectives influenced by euphoria as well as the sobering reality that follows, without passing judgments, trivializing, denigrating, or exploiting the subjects.



...kytnism...


----------



## JoeTheStoner

here's two i recommend about great american writers:






William S. Burroughs: A Man Within trailer ... watched this tonight, really good documentary. sex, drugs, guns and manslaughter. good footage of people close to him, friends, boyfriend, rock stars, artists. kinda blew my mind when they played an audio clip of him having a conversation with andre leon tally, burroughs seemed liked he knew everyone. 






this one is available in its entirety on youtube ( link ) kinda been obsessed with PKD (sci-fi in general) from the movies they made from his books. well realizing i didn't know much about the dude this documentary was pretty damn informative about his life, hearing what his ex-wives have to say and just how far out mentally he really was. frickin genius that guy was.


----------



## Bardeaux

*The Best Government Money Can Buy*






A non-partisan look inside the world of lobbyists in America


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

JoeTheStoner said:


> William S. Burroughs: A Man Within


^i wanna watch.


----------



## kytnism

inside lsd - a documentary 

...kytnism...


----------



## AxnJxn

3 said:


> Bigger, Stronger, Faster.
> 
> 
> It was a pretty damn good documentary on steroids and the people who use them.



Nice one. Very well done doc. Nice to see someone strip away all the media hype about steroids, and just give the facts. This country has some pretty screwed up attitudes when it comes to steroids. The whole fact that we go into hysterics when someone outside of football uses them, but clearly football players are exempt, is just messed up in so many ways.

Anyway, a good watch.


----------



## SDforever420

Bowling for columbine by Michael Moore. Most of you have probably seen it but see it again!!


----------



## RECA

PoOkIeHeAd said:


> my bads if this has been done b4 but another thread inspired this.
> 
> pretty simple just as title saids. try and post link to trailer as well.
> 
> so i'll start.
> 
> i just finished watching this and thought it was decent considering the dark subject matter
> 
> Title: The Bridge
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zwl-Pa_QT0M
> 
> It tells the story of a few people that committed suicide by jumping off the Golden Gate bridge told thru their loved ones after the fact. Its definitely a downer but sometimes u just gotta be down I guess. At the very least it'll open ur eyes a little wider.


 
Loved that documentary!


----------



## yucatanboy2

I'm watching "Bigger Stronger Faster"

Holy crap this is awesome.  Amazing.   It's not just about steroids... its about america, the america dream, media, and politics.  Also, your views as a child and how they affect your life.

Really good.

Spoiler:

*NSFW*: 



What really got to me was finding out that Mike died after the movie was done when i looked at the wikipedia entry.  Sad.  I feel really sorry for their family and for their mom too.


----------



## CXC

the economics of happiness

http://www.theeconomicsofhappiness.org/

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SYEvFRQchyw


----------



## Bardeaux

Howard Zinn: You can't be neutral on a moving train

A very good doc on the life and works of Howard Zinn.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

I just watched "Gun Fight" on HBO. It was a fucking good documentary on the state of our gun control laws and the gun-nuts in our society. I would definitely recommend watching it.


----------



## kytnism

married to the eiffel tower.

a documentary on objectum sexuality.

...kytnism...


----------



## yucatanboy2

I'm watching "The Mark of Cain", about Russian Prisons and tattoos and how they are used. Its heavy, and sad because of the conditions in the prisons, but a really good documentary.


----------



## yucatanboy2

I just watched "Ibogaine - Rite of Passage", its really interesting.  Ibogaine treats heroin, cocaine and alcohol addicts.  They show how it treats people and also how Iboga was used in the traditional shamanistic healing in Gabon and other areas.

Definitely check it out.


----------



## erniebanks

I have a question about Zeitgest the Christian one. Couldn't these religions of been ripping off the Old Testament as it told that the Messiah would come, and they faked it, then the real Jesus came? Because none of these religions came b4 the old testament was written. Its older than any of these, horus, etc....


So was the JEsus story still original since it came after those but those came after the Old Testament which predicted Jesus? What I'm saying is this, didn't the Old Testament predict him and for him to have 12 disciples etc? and these other myths and pagans got the old testament and copied it? Am I right or speaking nonsense? Just curious.



Also why would all 12 of the disciples be put to death for something they didn't truly believe? You can find sources outside of Biblical texts that say these men all claimed he was resurrected, why would u lie knowing your gonna die? THey say they saw him resurrected.



I believe that the deaths of the Apostles increase the certainty level of the historicity of the resurrection to a level that is beyond excuse for disbelief. People do not die for their own lies, half-truths, or fabrications. If the Apostles truly died proclaiming to have seen Christ dead then alive and ascend into heaven, Christ is who He said He was, God incarnate who came to take away the sins of the world.


There is a big difference in dying for something that you believe having received the basis for that belief from someone else and dying for something that you believe because you witnessed the events that establish the belief.


----------



## yucatanboy2

"The Union" is a good weed documentary, I like the info about Tommy Chong, and Mark Emery.  

I'm on a documentary kick, seen three today.

Edit: Mark Emery is serving five years in US prison currently.  Tommy chong took a pleas to prevent the feds from going after his wife and son.


----------



## erniebanks

Can anyone truly debate the 12 apostles theory?


----------



## erniebanks

Do we really believe the Church was corrupt and lied about all this?


----------



## Care

Enron: The Smartest Guys in the Room



> The financial crisis was possible because of partial deregulation legislation instituted in 1996 by Governor Pete Wilson. Enron took advantage of this deregulation and was involved in economic withholding and inflated price bidding in California's spot markets.[9] The crisis cost $40 to $45 billion



Story of how conservitave deregulation and corporate greed fucked massive amounts of people over. If you are not farmiliar with the story of Enron do yourself a favor and watch this gereat doco, available on youtube.


----------



## Radone

yucatanboy2 said:


> I'm on a documentary kick, seen three



I know what you mean, I've been watching at least 1 a night for the past week n half.  A few I really enjoyed:

1. Exit Through the Gift Shop
2. Countdown to Zero
3. Breaking the Maya Code


----------



## Bardeaux

*The Billionaires' Tea Party*

I'm hooked on Link TV.


----------



## kytnism

yucatanboy2 said:


> I just watched "Ibogaine - Rite of Passage", its really interesting.  Ibogaine treats heroin, cocaine and alcohol addicts.  They show how it treats people and also how Iboga was used in the traditional shamanistic healing in Gabon and other areas.
> 
> Definitely check it out.



i agree. theres a ridiculous amount of documentaries available on youtube alone on ibogaine treatment. it seems a crime _not_ to check them out; even for curiosity purposes. 

...kytnism...


----------



## puke

Stanley Kubrick's Boxes

A few years after his death, the widow of Stanley Kubrick (1928-1999) asks Jon Ronson to look through the contents of about 1,000 boxes of meticulously sorted materials Kubrick left..


----------



## smackcraft

The blue Planet is great for those of you who love david attenbourgh like my self 

Another is "The Universe" which is shown on the history channel 

I loves any documentary about animals or space !!


----------



## Cyc

^ Me too. 






Terrific doco.


----------



## smackcraft

Not sure if you get BBC documentaries in Canada ? 

But i wrote to them asking to make a documentary on animal relationships and by that i dont mean like male bird female bird... i mean like you know how say a shark has the smaller fish that stick to their underside and get the scraps of food 

Well to do with that kind of partnerships and the benefits that animals have  with that kind of relationships... i find it interesting that they allow each other to live together like that 

I mean the shark for instance could just munch them smaller fish that eat their food so their must be something that the shark gets in return for then being there 

Is that one you posted the one with the ants in it ?

If so yes that one is awesome 

Btw , i dunno if you get SKY tv either but there is a channel called EDEN and they are doing a David attenbourgh series just now with all his shows.. like the other day it was just a day of his blue planet .. then the next day they would of done a day of something like "planet earth" .. i think that was what its called, the one with the mountains and the jungles etc


----------



## Cyc

Do I get BBC?! I am everything science and technology! I've even hacked Hulu to work in Canada. bwhahaha. *cough* anyways... 

Symbiotic relationships are indeed interesting.

For your viewing pleasure


----------



## yucatanboy2

I'm watching "the dark side of chocolate".  Its not a great documentary, but it does make you think. Its about child labor and trafficking in africa relevant to the use of children as slaves on cocoa plantations in the ivory coast.  These plantations provide >40% of the worlds cocoa, including that sold to the major companies, like nestle.  

Man this gets me pissed off!

Buy chocolate that is from a known source without child labor/child trafficking!


----------



## smackcraft

Cyc said:


> Do I get BBC?! I am everything science and technology! I've even hacked Hulu to work in Canada. bwhahaha. *cough* anyways...
> 
> Symbiotic relationships are indeed interesting.
> 
> For your viewing pleasure



ah i remember that one, i wasnt sure at first but when i saw the guy in the river with that parasite fish go for his tenders i knew it was the one i saw, u could never forget the thought of a pain like that lol


Yeah i hate the regional controls over some videos , a good app for by passing it is Autohide IP which is basically an App that uses proxy servers but good ones from all over the world and many of them dont have the issue of lost bandwidth 

That seems a good site you linked to , i will be checking that out for sure , thanks 

If you like sharks a good one i saw recently was BBC wild life special - the great white shark - the silent killer 

also heres a good site i recently found some sea life docs on 

http://video.uk.msn.com/

there are some good ones on it


----------



## yucatanboy2

Continuing my documentary kick, i just watched "the monkey-eating eagle of the orinoco", which is a nice documentary about a Harpy Eagle chick in Venezuela rainforest.

Harpy eagles look kinda silly, they've got this long dangling feathers on their head


----------



## yucatanboy2

Definitely check out "Know your mushrooms"

Very goofy and trippy. About mushroom afficiandos (wild mushrooms of all kinds, not specifically psychedelic).


----------



## Care

I think I have found the best documentary site on the web.

*topdocumentaryfilms.com*

Sooo many good docos on so many good subjects, i cant recommend it enough.


----------



## Asclepius

smackcraft said:


> The blue Planet is great for those of you who love david attenbourgh like my self
> 
> Another is "The Universe" which is shown on the history channel
> 
> I loves any documentary about animals or space !!



That Man is a Legend! ...as are the team's he works with.  Have most of his Box sets, not all yet though...If I had to recommend two Favourites'-





*Poisonous Pitcher plant - The Private Life of Plants*





*The Deep': The Real Twilight Zone*


Caught this beautiful Documentary the other day: *The Mountains of the Wolves, Director: Joaquín Gutiérrez Acha*

However, unfortunately the Narator in the link here on YouTube is dissapointing; in the version I saw there was  a more resonant, poignant voice-over.   Nevertheless a great watch; dealing not just with the Wolves inhabiting N.Spain(and some other creatures) themselves but also(with some, romantic, overtones) outlining the Folklore and Myth surrounding the Wolf throughout History. Coolness. %)

Also,

The BBC Doc- *Yellowstone National Park* 
...it documents Yellowstone through the Four Seasons of the Year;dealing with each Season in a Seperate episode. Stunning.


----------



## Jackie Chan

I came across these in the past week.  Both are about westerners in foreign prisons doing time on drug charges.  The first one is about the ring leaders of the Bali 9.  Both these guys come across really well in the documentary and even the head of the prison is shown saying he believes they have been rehabilitated. 

The second one follows two British and one Thai prisoner in Bangkwang prison.  I really felt bad for Andrew Hawke.  After I saw the documentary I searched online to see if there was any information on his situation now but couldn’t really find anything.  


*The Condemned: Indonesia*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2GL042bOoSU

Three of the infamous 'Bali Nine' are on Death Row in Bali following their capture for drug trafficking. Unprecedented access was gained for this report; the first time anyone has been permitted to film there. 

"I never thought of myself as a bad person - as I look back at myself now I see how stupid I was." Waiting for the verdict on their appeals, the young Australians speak candidly about the choices and crimes that led them to this point, the anguish of their families back home, and the terrifying prospect of death by firing squad. An intimate and powerful report.


*The Bangkok Hilton *
Part 1: http://www.veoh.com/watch/v15142590KwKhrFSF
Part 2: http://www.veoh.com/watch/v15142594gR48PtHk

Andrew, from London, is currently serving a 50-year sentence after being arrested in 1998 for smuggling 800 grams of heroin. He knows his actions were foolish and deeply regrets doing this. At the time, Andrew acted in a moment of desperation. He was financially and emotionally ruined and homeless. He made his decision to smuggle heroin after an offer in a pub in Amsterdam. 

	'I was just… pouring out my sorrows and woes, and basically talking with strangers like you don't talk to anybody else. Let's just say I was suicidally depressed. I really didn't want to do it" he says. "Everything screamed against me not to do it... but I went ahead and did it anyway." 'To be honest I was thinking about taking the late night ferry and jumping off it. I was at the end of the rope, frankly…. slowly getting drunk and somebody whispered over my shoulder 'I know a way you can make some money to get you out of your financial problems.' What? He said 'you can you can fly over and do a job for me over in Thailand.' Give you some money be a tourist for a couple of weeks and fly back. I said okay. That must have been about 3 or 4 in the morning. By half past two the next afternoon hung-over and pretty drunk, got taken to the airport and put on a plane. I was here. And once I was here I was pretty much committed because I didn't have a return ticket or enough money to buy one for that matter. I was arrested right before I entered the aircraft. It was a metal detector thingy you've gotta to walk through. God knows what triggered it off. I just remember my heart going like a trip hammer and was waiting… I waited for at least a half an hour before the customs guy showed up. And they checked the stuff and one of the customs guy said that maybe it's milk powder and I just looked at him and said yeah I bloody well hope so. But it wasn't. I arrived here April fools day. Very funny.' Andrew was sentenced to death but this sentence was later reduced to 50 years when he pleaded guilty.

Prisoner Michael Connell, a thin and frail supermarket worker from Manchester, is only 19. His lawyers say he has the mental age of someone several years younger, but he talks clearly of the daily life in jail.  The only foreigner in a dorm of 1,000, he survives by teaching his fellow inmates English. He got 99 years for smuggling 3,400 e-pills into the country, where few can afford them, and he won’t explain why. Connell is nervous as the new boy; his last words to camera are "even David Beckham couldn’t get me out of here…"

There is a small sign on the outside wall that says 883 ... the number of men waiting to be killed. One of those waiting is Amporn Birtling, a Thai prisoner on death row. 
Imprisoned for drug smuggling, he explains how he will only find out when he is to be executed two hours beforehand. 
"I have no clue when I will die," Amporn said. "They could inject me today or tomorrow. All my life I hated drugs more than anything. I never thought that I would be arrested because of them."


----------



## Max Power

Bardo5 said:


> *The Billionaires' Tea Party*
> 
> I'm hooked on Link TV.



I'll have to check this out and pass it along to my co-worker who so arduously boasts the Tea Party was a completely grassroots movement.


----------



## Asclepius

xenocat said:


> married to the eiffel tower.
> 
> a documentary on objectum sexuality.
> 
> ...kytnism...




Wow, I LMAO and cried in equal measure; really opens the mind.


“No finite point has meaning without an infinite reference point” - Jean-Paul Sartre


----------



## gomorrah

The Human Experience.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

John Waters DVD Scrapbook (1946-2000)








> "Approx. 333 mins total, John Waters' home movies, John Waters' audio interviews with Divine and Edith Massey, video interviews with Waters' friends and associates (including Peter Koper, Pat Moran, Sue Lowe, Morris Martick, Steve Yeager, Liz Renay, Dennis Dermody, Vincent Peranio, Rachel Talalay, Brook Yeaton and Bob Adams), outtakes from Waters' unfinished film Dorothy, The Kansas City Pot Head, theatrical trailers (for Pink Flamingos, Female Trouble, Desperate Living, Polyester, Hairspray and Pecker), behind-the-scenes footage, rehearsals and interviews from Pink Flamingos and Female Trouble (from Steve Yeager's Film and Audio Archives), deleted scene from Female Trouble, the Love Letter to Edie documentary, the Take Off TV documentary, the Local Boston TV documentary, the Below San Francisco TV interview, the Get To Know… Baltimore TV news interview, an original Hairspray featurette, video interviews with original Buddy Deane Show dancers Linda and Gene Snyder, the Hairspray Reunion from The Ricki Lake Show, The Making of Pecker featurette, the Sundance Channel's Conversations in World Cinema episode with John Waters, animated film-themed menu screens with sound, and many more."



i watched like an hour of it before i fell asleep for a few days. loved it fans of his films, definitely check it out! or heck just fans of cinema, especially independent films check it


----------



## Asclepius

*Folk America*







> *Three-part BBC4 documentary series on American folk music, tracing its history from the recording boom of the 1920s to the folk revival of the 1960s.*
> 
> *Ep 1~*
> The opening part looks at how, in the 1920s, record companies scoured the American south for talent to sell. This was a golden age of American music, as the likes of the Carter Family, Jimmie Rodgers, Blind Lemon Jefferson, Charlie Poole, Dock Boggs and Mississippi John Hurt burst onto record, eager to have a share in the new industry and the money it made, only to lapse into obscurity when the depression hit at the start of the 30s.
> *
> Ep 2~*
> In the depression of the 1930s, John Lomax found convicted murderer Leadbelly in a southern jail. Leadbelly's music was never quite as pure and untouched by pop as Lomax believed, but it set a new agenda for folk music, redefining it as the voice of protest, the voice of the outsider and the oppressed.
> 
> Dustbowl drifter Woody Guthrie fitted the mould perfectly and the two of them teamed up with Lomax's son Alan, Pete Seeger and Josh White - a group of friends who believed 'they could make a better world if they all got together and just sang about it'. Their songs and their radical politics took them to high places of influence, but brought about their downfall in the blacklisting 1950s.
> 
> *Ep 3~*
> In the 1960s a new generation, spearheaded by Joan Baez and Bob Dylan, took folk to the top of the charts and made it the voice of youthful protest. Whilst the northern folk revivalists helped bring civil rights to the south, the Newport Folk Festival brought the old music of the south to the college kids in the north. However, when Dylan turned up at Newport in 1965 with an electric guitar things would never be the same again.



*Part 1A(B,C,... on You Tube and so on therein, are the 3 Episodes*


----------



## Care

*Money As Debt II: Promises Unleashed*

http://topdocumentaryfilms.com/money-as-debt-promises-unleashed/



> Bailouts, stimulus packages, debt piled upon debt…Where will it all end?
> How did we get into a situation where there has never been more material wealth & productivity and yet everyone is in debt to bankers?
> And now, all of a sudden, the bankers have no money and we the taxpayers, have to rescue them by going even further into debt!
> Money as debt II explores the baffling, fraudulent and destructive arithmetic of the money system that holds us hostage to a forever growing DEBT… and how we might evolve beyond it into a new era.



This is basically a narrative describing our current banking system and how in the long term it is not sustainable. It is supplemented with cartoons that depict transactions between parties to help the watcher visualize what the guy is talking about. Its a little wierd at first, but I found the information to be very enlightening. I learned quite a bit about how banking works, 4/5.


----------



## panic in paradise

*One Survivor Remembers*



> In May 1945, he stumbled upon an abandoned factory in Volary, Czechoslovakia, where about 120 girls, all victims of Nazi concentration camps, were near death. One of the girls guided Lt. Klein to her fellow prisoners, most of whom lay sick and dying on the ground. With her hand, she made a sweeping gesture and quoted the German poet Goethe: "Noble be man, merciful, and good." Perhaps it was her irony – or her composure – or her compassion amidst the tragedy that struck Kurt Klein. Whatever it was, a great love affair began.



- JS Loftsgaarden (2nd ed.)


*got VHS ?*


----------



## yucatanboy2

"Chemistry - a volatile history" is cool, especially if you are into chemistry, biology, or science history


----------



## docbp87

Very much enjoyed The Wild and Wonderful Whites of West Virginia:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Wild_and_Wonderful_Whites_of_West_Virginia


----------



## Bill

Just watched Bobby Fischer Against the World
Was a very good look inside his life


----------



## Vader

> "Chemistry - a volatile history" is cool, especially if you are into chemistry, biology, or science history


Nice one, will watch later.


----------



## His Name Is Frank

If you've seen Jaws, you've heard Quint talk about the U.S.S. Indianapolis that went down in 1945. This is the true story told in re-enactments and by the surviving crew. Five days of a nightmarish hell that I can't even begin to imagine.

You can watch it on YouTube *here*.


----------



## yucatanboy2

National Georaphic's "Inside LSD" is a good one, especially since they cover studies on human subjects (they mapped the brain on LSD... pretty cool)


----------



## marsmellow

Both of the videos on this site

PsyWar


> Psywar explores the evolution of propaganda and public relations in the United States, with an emphasis on the “elitist theory of democracy” and the relationship between war, propaganda, and class.
> 
> This film is designed both as an introduction to the concept of psychological warfare by governments against their citizens and as an exploration of certain dominant themes in American propaganda. Significant time is also devoted to different conceptions of “democracy” as theorized by figures like Walter Lippmann, Edward Bernays, and the “founding fathers” of the United States itself.



Human Resources


> Human Resources casts a wider net, looking at the history of social manipulation and some of the despicable scientific research efforts that have been deployed in the service of manufacturing consent. Interviewed in the film are some of the seminal critical thinkers of the day, including the late Howard Zinn, Noam Chomsky, Morris Berman, and Christopher Simpson.
> 
> Noble begins, appropriately, with the roots of mandatory public schooling as a tool for creating a compliant workforce, then turns to the noxious doctrines of Fordism and Taylorism, which transformed factory floors into mechanism for demolishing skilled labor and unions. Both, Taylor and Ford unmentioned in the film, were deeply admired by Adolf Hitler, whose private office contained two pictures: Frederick the Great and Henry Ford.
> 
> The film concludes with that most potent of all compliance machines, the television.
> 
> Human resources is dedicated to his aunt, Nancy Noble, who was the subject of the most infamous of the CIA’s mind control experiment programs, conducted by Scottish-American psychiatrist Donald Ewen Cameron at the Allen Memorial Institute in Montreal. Many of Cameron’s findings would be adopted by the CIA for coercive interrogation and memory destruction.


----------



## Asclepius

^Oooh, oooh!... them look g*oo*d! *Googles*


----------



## bagochina

the one percent
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MCNKn7JirBU

2006 documentary about the growing wealth gap between America's wealthy elite and the citizenry on the whole. It was created by Jamie Johnson, an heir to the Johnson & Johnson fortune, and produced by Jamie Johnson and Nick Kurzon. The film's title refers to the top one percent of Americans in terms of wealth, who controlled 38% of the nation's wealth in 2001


----------



## alasdairm

i highly recommend marwencol:






"_After a vicious attacks leaves him brain-damaged and broke, Mark Hogancamp seeks recovery in "Marwencol", a 1/6th scale World War II-era town he creates in his backyard._"

i also recently watched future by design:






"_Future by Design shares the life and far-reaching vision of Jacque Fresco, considered by many to be a modern day Da Vinci. Peer to Einstein and Buckminster Fuller, Jacque is a self-taught futurist who describes himself most often as a "generalist" or multi-disciplinarian -- a student of many inter-related fields. He is a prolific inventor, having spent his entire life (he is now 90 years old) conceiving of and devising inventions on various scales which entail the use of innovative technology._"

the former was absolutely fascinating and thought-provoking.

i was hoping the latter would be the same but, while the subject matter is pretty interesting, i found the documentary wandered a fair bit and it got to be pretty self serving in places. still, a good watch.

alasdair


----------



## DJ 303

dshock said:


> Riding Giants is also a good one worth checking out



Holy fucking shit!!
dshock appreciation moment!!
I can't believe ive never seen this!

You've made my fucking day!!

I had a major case of Tuesday blues from a long long weekend packed with DJ gigs and debauchery.
I'm getting too old!!


you can go about your day knowing you've made a fellow BLer very happy today!
(Its not so easy to get hold of decent movies/tv in Japan right now too!)

take yourself 250 points, a round of applause, a pat on the back, a pint of Bluelight, and a huge line of winning!!!!!


----------



## yucatanboy2

I just saw "Jupiter: The Giant Planet".  Not the greatest documentary, but it was fun, especially since I am science-inclined and don't remember much about Jupiter.


----------



## dropthatpickle

Exit Through The Gift Shop was really good. I just re-watched an old one - Dogtown Z-Boys.  The skating is not human.


----------



## Bill

This was really interesting
Love doc's on anything that has to do with animals insects and nature


----------



## His Name Is Frank

^^That is one beautiful insect.

Here's a link to a ton of drug-related documentaries that you can watch right now online for free. 48 to be exact.

Here there be free drug-related documentaries

Some of notable interest include:

*CannaBiz: The Secret Economy of Marijuana*
*Afghan Heroin: The Lost War*
*Ancient Drugs*
*If Drugs Were Legal*
*Ecstasy Rising*

That site has a lot more documentaries with different subject matter. Check them out.


----------



## grimble crumble

bobby fischer against the world, or waltz with Bashir(kind of a documentary)


----------



## wooger

The Banged Up Abroad series is really interesting....

Particularly the gold mine one (nepal)


----------



## Arnold

Nederwiet


----------



## wooger

His Name Is Frank said:


> ^^That is one beautiful insect.
> 
> Here's a link to a ton of drug-related documentaries that you can watch right now online for free. 48 to be exact.
> 
> Here there be free drug-related documentaries
> 
> Some of notable interest include:
> 
> *CannaBiz: The Secret Economy of Marijuana*
> *Afghan Heroin: The Lost War*
> *Ancient Drugs*
> *If Drugs Were Legal*
> *Ecstasy Rising*
> 
> That site has a lot more documentaries with different subject matter. Check them out.




awesome! thanks for posting these - should keep me going for a while!


----------



## Asclepius

*Bearwalker of the Northwoods*
'd this!

*Starsuckers*
Doc exposing some of the underhandedness of the Celebrity obsessed Media.


----------



## HeWhoHowls

DMT: the spirit molecule


----------



## gitche gumee

Under Our Skin


----------



## Kraken Mare

*The Redemption of General Butt Naked.*

Here.

And, here.


----------



## Asclepius

^Great Doc
Major mixed feelings about it. What a self aggrandizing, manipulative, Psychopath... so sad that no-one is there to see that those victims, family's get justice.  


*Everything and Nothing*


> A two-part documentary which deals with two of the deepest questions there are – what is everything, and what is nothing?
> 
> In two epic, surreal and mind-expanding films, Professor Jim Al-Khalili searches for an answer to these questions as he explores the true size and shape of the universe and delves into the amazing science behind apparent nothingness.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

Everything and Nothing sounds interesting, gonna try and watch that soon.

80 Blocks from tiffany's 'tis about gang culture in New York during the 70s. think of "warriors come out to play-yay"

American Pimp self explanatory

Over Your Cities Grass Will Grow german artist builds crazy industrial art.


----------



## Vader

Yeah, everything and nothing does sound good, Jim al-Khalili did "Chemistry: A Volatile History", which I thoroughly enjoyed.


----------



## HeWhoHowls

Hopefully I'm not the only one who still enjoys Super High Me.
Although I half-wish that they used a different comedian cuz Doug Benson looks like he has a bit of Down's Syndrome...


----------



## Vader

I actually didn't think that was a very good film tbh, it was dull..


----------



## HeWhoHowls

Are your expectations rather high when it comes to film??
Cuz mines not.


----------



## Vader

Not really, I just hope to be reasonably entertained for the duration, and I wasn't.


----------



## verso

It was a History Channel special called _Skeletons on the Sahara_

It blew my mind and changed my fucking life; I swear to god... It was so well-done and the story, a true story, is ridiculously awesome.


----------



## Percodeth

Bear Gilles "man vs wild" that guy have a good idea giving knowledge to people how they can survive


----------



## L2R

^


----------



## Percodeth

hahahahahaha lolz nice shot L2R


----------



## CXC

Crackheads gone wild

http://crackheadsgonewild.com/


----------



## ricardo08

Perfect Storm: The England Riots Documentary


----------



## Bardeaux

> Pat Tillman never thought of himself as a hero. His choice to leave a multimillion-dollar football contract and join the military wasn't done for any reason other than he felt it was the right thing to do. The fact that the military manipulated his tragic death in the line of duty into a propaganda tool is unfathomable and thoroughly explored in Amir Bar-Lev's riveting and enraging documentary.



The Tillman Story


----------



## MrGrunge

The Yes Men Fix The World

This movie is both hilarious and thought-provoking.  It follows these two guys who create fake websites for big corporations and wait for some conference or news organization to accidentally contact them through the site.  They then pose as executives (or, 'assistants' to executives) and deliver outlandish presentations at the expense of the corporations.  You may have seen them on the news a few years back when one of them appeared on BBC World News as a DOW Chemical representative and claimed that DOW would accept full responsibility for the Bhopal gas leak in India, and would spend billions of dollars to compensate the families of the victims...this caused DOW's stock to drop 3% over the course of the next hour or so.

Really funny stuff.  It was released for free on the internet, so downloading torrents are encouraged.


----------



## alasdairm

^ also excellent: the yes men

alasdair


----------



## MrGrunge

^ Cheers, pal.  Will watch immediately.


----------



## Asclepius

Vader said:


> Yeah, everything and nothing does sound good, Jim al-Khalili did "Chemistry: A Volatile History", which I thoroughly enjoyed.



Must check that one out! 


*When the Moors Ruled in Europe*

Out of a series of short, tidy history docs, found this one especially interesting.


----------



## MrGrunge

_American Movie_ was really enjoyable to watch.  Mike Schank is probably the funniest person ever put on film.


----------



## Vader

> Peter Sellers is probably the funniest person ever put on film.


Fixed.


----------



## ATLL765

I just watched the film "Senna" and it was as great as I had been told. I urge anyone who is a fan of F1 or motorsport in general to watch this great homage to undoubtedly the greatest racing car driver to ever live.


I just watched another doc called "Better This World" about two people who were arrested on domestic terrorism charges during protests at the RNC in 08 who claim that they were entrapped by an FBI informant who was the leader of the activist group they were a part of. The informant has a long history of trying to entice people to commit violent acts and portrayed himself as a revolutionary, but the two men were still railroaded and ended up taking plea bargains to avoid a long sentences. Good film.


----------



## lostNfound

http://www.khanacademy.org/

http://topdocumentaryfilms.com/watch-online/


----------



## Asclepius

^Good links! 

''Blah blah blah PIE blaa blaa PIE Blah blaa blah blah PIE.....'' Mmmmm Pie! Zzzzzzzzz

*High Anxieties| The Mathematics of Chaos*


----------



## ColtDan

Gonzo: The Life and Work of Dr. Hunter S. Thompson

Through the wormhole with Morgan Freeman


----------



## Pindar

The Money Masters

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JXt1cayx0hs

Sicko is still a favorite

http://vimeo.com/23600147

The randomness that is Zizek

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U0jxclqEJD8


----------



## DJ 303

Russell Brand - RE: Brand

makes an entertaining watch. Made before he was famous in UK, and before he got sober, was on a sick amount of drugs at the time.
In the documentary series he attempts to challenge social preconceptions, prejudice and attempt to challenge social taboos
Best ones are 

Naziboy - russell hangs out with the openly racist leader of the young British National Party, outclasses him, some hilarious and poigniant moments.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vbAKUdEWzq8

also

Dadfights - Russell states "I don't think you can truly be a man, until your father lies defeated at your feet", harbouring obvious issues towards his fathers err...unique...style of upbringing, Russell challenges his Dad to a boxing match in an attempt to get over his inner anguish towards his father.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gRaiQSrJNGM


----------



## Asclepius

*Inside the Child Sex Trade*
Clip here doesnt go into detail about children being sold by parents in abject poverty and being stolen from homes in the countryside...its not about willing participants in the industry but those, mainly children, who are/have been exploited.

*Deadliest Journeys| series*

*The Story of Film|An Odyssey*


----------



## MrGrunge

Not sure if it's been mentioned, but Titicut Follies is a good one.  It's one of those "Once you have seen you can never unsee" type movies, documenting the conditions of a mental institution in the mid-20th century.  There's some pretty disturbing stuff, the conditions in those places were practically medieval.


----------



## kytnism

cannabis - the evil weed

as broadcast on sbs one, oct 4 2011 for those who missed it.

...kytnism...


----------



## Asclepius

*Charlie Brooker's Gameswipe*


----------



## PhencyclidineDream

http://youtu.be/jqxENMKaeCU

It's on youtube, It's HD. It's about our earth mother, and nature, and humans impact 
on this world.

Trust me on this one, It is very well done. Enjoy!


----------



## panic in paradise

i liked the *e2* series a lot.
Bogotá: Building a Sustainable City


----------



## MrGrunge

PhencyclidineDream said:


> http://youtu.be/jqxENMKaeCU
> 
> It's on youtube, It's HD. It's about our earth mother, and nature, and humans impact
> on this world.
> 
> Trust me on this one, It is very well done. Enjoy!



I'd seen this mentioned in several 'must-see' documentary lists but never really got around to watching it since I wasn't sure how well it would keep my attention.  It turned out to be pretty cool.  The cinematography was, at its best, breathtaking, and at its worst, confusing but still interesting (almost like an inkblot test).  Some really beautiful images - I bet that if you watch this movie under the influence of LSD or MDMA you'd probably be reduced to tears in a few parts.  But since I was (relatively) sober when I watched it, I found myself to be underwhelmed and a little annoyed by the narrator.  It's clear that this movie is pushing an agenda - it basically would work as a companion piece to 'An Inconvenient Truth' - and I can't help but be put-off when watching a movie with such a one-sided take on the climate crisis.  I think there's a lot more take needs to be discussed other than "We're fucking the planet up" such as certain cultural, economic, and scientific considerations.  There's a lot of dimensions to the issue and while I can appreciate how difficult it would be to give each of them proper attention in an hour-and-a-half movie (especially considering how long it took to make this one) I think it would have greatly helped the ethos of the film to give them some consideration.

I don't think this movie will change many minds towards environmentalism, although I applaud the effort.


----------



## piebald

i just finished Marwencol, that was pretty cool... also VBS.tv has alot of great docs


----------



## MrGrunge

Here are a few cool music docs that I've seen recently.  They're all about crazy people:

_The Devil and Daniel Johnston_ - A great film about one of the greatest singer/songwriters in the past few decades and his struggle with mental illness.  Highly, highly recommended.

_DeRailroaded_ - Similar to the Daniel Johnston movie, this film looks at the career of "Wild Man" Larry Fischer and how his schizophrenia has affected his life, his music, and his friends and family.  Daniel Johnston in crazy, Larry Fischer is downright insane.

_Jandek on Corwood_ - I would  say go to Youtube and listen to a few Jandek songs before watching the movie - it helps give some perspective on the man and his music.  This film has some pretty heavy mystery elements because so little is known about Jandek outside of the 60+ albums he's released over the past thirty years.  His music may be nigh-impossible to listen to by popular standards, but there's something intriguing about this guy who is so committed to his art despite how unappealing it is.

_You're Gonna Miss Me_ - This movie is about the legendary Roky Erickson (of Thirteenth Floor Elevators fame).  Nothing much else needs to be said.  If you have any interest at all in 60's psychedelia, this movie is a must-see.


----------



## piebald

^your gonna miss me was great..i love music docs..but i figure that a pretty subjective thing, 
LoudQUIETLoud.
Kill Your Idols.
Moog
and of course.."the last Waltz" 
and the Jandek one was good...i tried to like his music but..eeeeehhhhhhhhhh
We Jam Econo


----------



## piebald

ohhhh and a few more weird ones 

Cropsey
Protagonist (loved this one)
For the bible tells me so
Darkon-non stop larping!
Cocaine Hippos 
Confessions of a Superhero
Dear Zachary


----------



## PhencyclidineDream

^ id agree with Mr.grunge on the Devil and Daniel Johnston, always been a fan of his music

ha yeah "Home" kinda tapered off a bit towards the end, watched it on 2ci and it was a good combo for eye candy,
lots of ohhh's and ahhhh's.


----------



## Bardeaux

Academy Award winning documentary investigates the workings of the global financial industry before and after the 2008 economic crisis. This one is pretty excellent, I highly recommend it.


----------



## ColtDan

Bill hicks - an american story

Gonzo - the life and work of Hunter s thompson

Zeitgeist


----------



## Bardeaux

^The Bill Hicks doc is great


----------



## Asclepius

^ Seconded!



MrGrunge said:


> _The Devil and Daniel Johnston_ - A great film about one of the greatest singer/songwriters in the past few decades and his struggle with mental illness.  Highly, highly recommended.



and Seconded!

...


When did Bardo5 become a Mod?...Congrats!


----------



## ColtDan

Senna


----------



## Bardeaux

Asclepius said:


> When did Bardo5 become a Mod?...Congrats!



A couple months ago lol. Thanks!


----------



## AxnJxn

SIAP, but I recently watched How To Die In Oregon. It's on HBO right now. Pretty fascinating stuff, especially if you have a bit of a morbid side. Fair warning - if you're sensitive, you'll be crying throughout the majority of the movie, but it's a really well done film on a pretty controversial subject.

I also recently watched the two Paradise Lost docs, which are also pretty interesting. Just a very strange situation going on there all around.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

BBC Perfume: Series going inside the multi-billion-dollar global perfume industry, following the stories of perfumers, scientists and marketing gurus on their quest to win over the next generation of consumers

fascinating, watch it @ http://www.youtube.com/user/TheCX827 its in the playlists ( 3 episodes )


----------



## ricardo08

Frozen Planet. First ep of the new David Attenborough series. It's epic.


----------



## welshmick

ricardo08 said:


> Frozen Planet. First ep of the new David Attenborough series. It's epic.



Totally agree seen the first one last night - amazing.


----------



## kytnism

AxnJxn said:


> SIAP, but I recently watched How To Die In Oregon. It's on HBO right now. Pretty fascinating stuff.



loved this. 

...kytnism...


----------



## nAON

About to start watching Frozen Planet here.

In case they haven't already been recommended:

Bus 174, about a street kid in brazil that takes a bus full of people hostage. Goes quite indepth about the general situation in brazil with street kids.

Grizzly Man, by Werner Herzog, he basically looks at the life of a nature-obsessed guy who used to go on trips to Alaska to be with bears, ended up being killed by one.

Revolution will not be Televised, about the venezuelan coup. Nice sort of thing to watch if you hate western governments :D


----------



## Bardeaux

^The Revolution Will Not Be Televised is pretty interesting.


----------



## ColtDan

Frozen planet


----------



## AxnJxn

I'm sure it has been mentioned in this thread previously - I watched Catfish last night and thought it was excellent. It takes the viewer through a pretty wide range of emotions, and it's very relevant in a society driven by Facebook and social media. I rate it 9/10.


----------



## InvisibleEye

Bardo5 said:


> Academy Award winning documentary investigates the workings of the global financial industry before and after the 2008 economic crisis. This one is pretty excellent, I highly recommend it.



+ 1000.


----------



## ColtDan

The Corporation


----------



## Bardeaux

This is Not a Robbery

After his wife dies, a man in his late 80s decides to start robbing banks for fun.


----------



## lostNfound

The Creature from Jekyll Island


----------



## aveoturbo

The Parking Lot  http://www.theparkinglotmovie.com/


----------



## panic in paradise

Man On A Wire


> A look at tightrope walker Philippe Petit's daring, but illegal, high-wire routine performed between New York City's World Trade Center's twin towers in 1974, what some consider, "the artistic crime of the century."



havent seen yet, just about to watch....

_______________
*perfect!*
i watch a lot of documentaries, and this was put together so well, couldnt of been any better, easily one of the top 3 ive seen as far as the content, premise&message, direction/screenplay.


----------



## ColtDan

might watch this,

"Life In A Day"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JaFVr_cJJIY&feature=player_embedded

Life In A Day is a historic film capturing for future generations what it was like to be alive on the 24th of July, 2010.
Executive produced by Ridley Scott and directed by Kevin Macdonald.

expect quite a few of you have seen it before


----------



## Thou

Not a documentary per se, but the 12 part Audio Lecture by Allan Watts entitled "Out of Mind" has been kicking my depression in the teeth these past few days.


----------



## Bill

Recently watched Vietnam in HD on History channel
Was just as good as WWII in HD if not better

You can watch it here for free streaming on the history channel website


----------



## panic in paradise

Bill said:


> Recently watched Vietnam in HD on History channel
> Was just as good as WWII in HD if not better
> 
> You can watch it here for free streaming on the history channel website



that reminds me, The Sorrow and the Pity (1969) 
"_1940 to 1944, France's Vichy government collaborated with Nazi Germany -
comment on the nature, details and reasons for the collaboration, from anti-Semitism, xenophobia, and fear of Bolsheviks, to simple caution_"

this is massive, seems made the only way it could of been.
something so heavy seems guaranteed to be very depressing,
but, it cant possibly drag on for 254 minutes in such a light? - being personal stories about the events surrounding 4 years of Nazi occupation, it is realistic as can be,
_fucked up sense of humor included as needed_...
*impossibly good.*

the way the mannerisms and expressions of the subjects is caught, it is as if you can feel their presence...then the pity part, it is just mind-boggling.


----------



## ColtDan

World war 2 in color


----------



## JoeTheStoner

Mondo New York

_"A young woman wanders around New York City and stumbles across a number of strange characters and settings that represent the "underground" areas of the city. She sees stand up comedy in Central Park, a prostitution auction, a voodoo ceremony, an S&M club, and a number of very interesting performance artists. Many scenes contain graphic violence, nudity and vulgar language, but you expect nothing less!" _

couldn't pass it up. folks into the weird def check it out. http://youtu.be/XTVFiuHjd-4


----------



## euphoria

found this super interesting. i enjoyed it. 

*Dark Days*






Documentarian Marc Singer trains his camera on a group of homeless people who live deep underground in an abandoned New York City railroad tunnel and scavenge for food on the mean streets of Manhattan. At night, they retreat to the tunnel, where they've built huts out of scrap metal, plastic and plywood. Amazingly, they have electricity, furniture, working kitchens -- and a sense of community that many surface dwellers would envy.


----------



## Bardeaux

*The Democratic Revolutionary Handbook*

A look into the makings of the democratic revolutions in Serbia, Georgia and Ukraine in the late 90s/early 2000s


----------



## MrGrunge

euphoria said:


> found this super interesting. i enjoyed it.
> 
> *Dark Days*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Documentarian Marc Singer trains his camera on a group of homeless people who live deep underground in an abandoned New York City railroad tunnel and scavenge for food on the mean streets of Manhattan. At night, they retreat to the tunnel, where they've built huts out of scrap metal, plastic and plywood. Amazingly, they have electricity, furniture, working kitchens -- and a sense of community that many surface dwellers would envy.



It's weird that I saw a totally different documentary about this exact subject about an hour after I saw this post.  It was called "The People in the Tunnels" (or something like that) and it had pretty much the exact same premise (except it was forty minutes shorter and was made a year or two later).  I bet that old rumor that there were alligators in New York's sewers was started by a bunch of homeless people that wanted to keep surface-dwellers away from their shit.


----------



## Max Power

nAON said:


> Revolution will not be Televised, about the venezuelan coup. Nice sort of thing to watch if you hate western governments :D



I recently watched that. In fact, Netflix has been recommending a lot of Hugo Chavez docs? Hm..

_Inside Job_ has piqued my interest. Thanks, Bardo.

Recently re-watched _When You're Strange_ and it was just as enjoyable the second time around. Highly recommended not only for Doors fans, but anyone looking for a well put-together film.


----------



## ayadox

*The Ayahuasca Project*






The Ayahuasca Project is a cross-media documentary project about ayahuasca and its encounter with West as played out by a rebel doctor, a Kurdish rudeboy, a French M.D. gone native, a shoeshine boy from Perú, an indigenous shamanic powerhouse from the Putumayo, a Catalonian pharmacologist... and a very very angry wife.  All wrapped around a mysterious visionary drink from the Amazon, outlandish rituals, purgative plants, epiphanies, relapses, classical music, and the eternal human questions.






See trailer here

It took us ten years to make this film.

Please help us finish this important documentary


----------



## ricardo08

The Secret History Of Mind Control - BBC


----------



## Bill

A lot of very cool history documentaries here
Wars, presidents, native americans, mafia etc


----------



## Bardeaux

The Take

Very excellent doc about factory workers in Buenos Aires who reclaim their closed down factory to run it themselves.


----------



## ricardo08

Religulous ~ Bill Maher's take on the current state of world religion.

Interesting and funny.


----------



## mamdbdylan

Hoffmans Potion.

An LSD documentary.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UQP1IsAv1jg


----------



## Asclepius

*Krokodil Tears* 

**Some graphic images-not for everyone .*



> There are many theories as to why Siberia is being flooded with narcotics. We visit the hub of the local heroin trade and meet those directly effected by the influx.
> 
> There is a lack of government-sponsored rehab centers in Russia, and opiates like methadone are banned. A new wave of Christian churches which have been demonized by some as religious cults are stepping into the void.
> 
> Krokodil is a drug that eats away users from the inside out. Its ingredients are cheap and readily available from local pharmacies, so we bought them.


----------



## Arnold

Closer to the edge, Guy Martin is da man!


----------



## Bill

Here be a shit load of mafia documentaries


----------



## buriedlies

This has probably been mentioned at least once in here, but Restrepo really caught my attention. 

Changed my view on militia a bit.

I enjoyed it.


----------



## cj

The Last Word.

Anyone who supports the death penalty should see this movie it is such a powerful documentary I cried a few times. Its on Netflix in demand right now see it! I dont even like documentarys that much but I have showed this to 5 or 6 people from both sides of the issue and have gotten positive responses from everyone.


----------



## ColtDan

ive said it hundreds of times, and im gonna say these again

Gonzo: the life and work of hunter s thomapson

senna

bill hicks - the american sotry


----------



## ricardo08

Human Planet - BBC



> Like all life forms, humanity partially adapts to types of natural environment, yet also tends to change them. Each episode examines how life differs for men and nature in some type of environment, from Arctic to desert and jungle, from coasts to mountains.



This was one of the most beautiful documentary series I've seen. Definitely worth checking out.


----------



## ColtDan

Arnold said:


> Closer to the edge, Guy Martin is da man!



gonna borrow this off a friend tomorrow!


----------



## yucatanboy2

Cave of forgotten Dreams - Its about the cave in southern france that was found with the oldest cave paintings ever found (ca. 30,000 years ago).  Directed by Werner Herzog.

Deep and Beautiful.

Imdb: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1664894/


----------



## kytnism

did aliens build the pyramids?

...kytnism...


----------



## wooger

Teenage Vampires

http://www.channel4.com/programmes/teenage-vampires/4od

One of the weirdest and funniest things I have ever seen in my life. I was feeling pretty depressed before I watched this, then laughed for like an hour or so at the werewolves, fucking amazing.


----------



## ColtDan

Noticed a few people post this up, so thought id give it a recommendation as well.

if you like stuff about the universe, quantum mechanics, etc, you'll love this

What The Bleep Do We Know: Down The Rabbit Hole ( Full Length Movie ) 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VT50SV3W5K0&list=FLC--uZVwp7qLoKuU0unjPTA&index=12&feature=plpp_video

Extremely deep, fascinating and interesting


----------



## DexterMeth

"Day After Disaster" (from History Channel [H2]).
I like how they're airing it today too.  
%)

A sample, for those that haven't ever seen it.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bWZ5SF2HLjM


----------



## euphoria

I think the first time I read about dumpster diving was on bluelight...

Just watched this interesting documentary about it called Dive!: Living off America's Waste


----------



## ColtDan

recommended this before n gonna recommend it again... Gonzo: The life and work of Hunter S Thompson


----------



## Bardeaux

The Call of the Wild

If you've seen the film _Into the Wild_, this is the documentary about Chris Mccandless.


----------



## euphoria

^gahh I'm reading that book right now and I'm kind of obsessed with it. Must watch that when I finish!


----------



## Jean-Paul

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZERDYwSUgCEstreetwise, by mary ellen mark
it's about street kids in seattle.
i also reccomend the photography book


----------



## Jean-Paul

ohh and how could i forget. the devil and daniel johnston. 
trailer: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wJZOe65eA4Y
seeing him live was one of the best moments of my life, probably.


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

"Paradise Lost" HBO Pictures

Paradise Lost: The Child Murders at Robin Hood Hills (1996)
Paradise Lost 2: Revelations (2000)
Paradise Lost 3: Purgatory (2011)





anybody follow these? Part 3 just premiered on HBO Jan. 12th,2012.


----------



## Utahrd

Exit Through The Gift Shop. I'm watching it right now.  It's availiable on Hulu plus if you dont mind spending 8 bucks to get access. 

some sundance film about a guy who follows guy who are street artists/ paint bombers.  I've never done any street art/tagging personally, but I find it fascinating nonetheless.


----------



## ColtDan

just looked into Exit Through The Gift Shop. bought from amazon for a few £


----------



## shikidala

Not sure how to explain this documentary, it's very good, hits you on so many levels you will be moved, quite haunting really, makes you feel as if you were many of the people experiencing this awful catastrophe. 

I didn't think I'd be able to watch it at first because of the way it's presented with poems? running through the film, slowness etc but it's just amazing.... watched it a while back so can't remember much apart from it's greatness, just recently spotted it on youtube, it's called "*Heavy Water: A film for Chernobyl*" http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uS8EEyN8vXk if you're into documentaries I'd recommend it Very Highly.

Also *"Chernobyl: Life in the Dead"* http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ud33w26qsWQ which is about how animals now thrive around Chernobyl including house cats that were left by & the effect of the radiation on trees structures etc if I remember rightly. Plus pretty much every other documentary on Chernobyl is good!.

There's also this one while I'm at it, it's called *"The Battle of Chernoby"* self explanatory really http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yiCXb1Nhd1o


----------



## ColtDan

the Chernobyl documentarys are fascinating,


----------



## mamdbdylan

Hoffman's Potion, it is about albert hoffman and LSD. It is AMAZING (this is the whole video in the link):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UQP1IsAv1jg
Dirty Pictures, it is about Alexander Shulgin and the research chemicals he has made and about the culture:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FA8ddx_iC_g


----------



## shikidala

mamdbdylan said:


> Hoffman's Potion, it is about albert hoffman and LSD. It is AMAZING (this is the whole video in the link):
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UQP1IsAv1jg
> Dirty Pictures, it is about Alexander Shulgin and the research chemicals he has made and about the culture:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FA8ddx_iC_g



Thanks mamdbdylan, I almost posted the Shulgin doc but thought I might get hate cause it's free, I don't think I've seen this particular Hoffman documentary, real excited to watch it now


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

if a movie is copyrighted and currently being distributed by someone, please do not post links to infringing download or streaming locations.


----------



## Jackie Chan

Good documentary about Asian wigger from Canada http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q-wlriYA3iQ


----------



## ColtDan

Banksy - Exit through the gift shop...... well worth watching


----------



## ricardo08

^ isn't that film said to be a hoax by Banksy itself or something?

Any of Adam Curtis' documentaries. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adam_Curtis


----------



## Vader

Planet Rock: The Story of Hip-Hop and the Crack Generation
Feature length, nice looking doc about the history of crack cocaine and its social and cultural effects, narrated by Ice T and with B-Real, Snoop Dogg and RZA as talking heads.


----------



## L2R

once upon a time in cabramatta

aussies can watch it here
http://www.sbs.com.au/shows/onceuponatimeincabramatta


----------



## ricardo08

HOME


----------



## Arnold

Royal marines - Mission Afghanistan Chris Terrill is back!


----------



## Albion

*Reality and the Extended Mind* is short but fascinating.



> This non-profit documentary explores the validity of psi research. It represents one aspect of an exciting and evolving thesis about the nature of reality. As an increasing number of academics acknowledge the findings erupting from psi research, quantum mechanics and many other areas of science, thinkers are coalescing on a new description of reality. This new description of reality signals paradigm shifts in several scientific fields, most notably the necessity for a new model of consciousness.


----------



## ForEverAfter

Crumb is the best documentary I have ever seen.


----------



## MrGrunge

Man, Crumb is so depressing.  I couldn't make it through, like, the first 30 minutes of that movie.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

Paris Is Burning





Filmed in the mid-to-late 1980s, it chronicles the ball culture of New York City and the African American, Latino, gay and transgender communities involved in it. Many members of the ball culture community consider Paris Is Burning to be an invaluable documentary of the end of the "Golden Age" of New York City drag balls, as well as a thoughtful exploration of race, class, and gender in America.

The film also documents the origins of "voguing", a dance style in which competing ball-walkers freeze and "pose" in glamorous positions (as if being photographed for the cover of Vogue). Pop star Malcolm McLaren would, two years before Paris Is Burning was completed, bring the phenomenon to the mainstream with his song "Deep In Vogue", which directly referenced many of the stars of Paris Is Burning including Pepper Labeija and featured dancers from the film including Willi Ninja. One year after this, Madonna released her number one song Vogue, bringing further attention to the dancing style.

in full @ http://youtu.be/gS0_NUqPgw4


----------



## Lysis

I recently watched the documentary on the Phelps family (Westboro church in Kansas). For the longest time, I thought the crazy on that website was a parody, but holy shit it's real. They had a documentary on them in 2007 (http://www.kmbc.com/r/10835097/detail.html) and they recently did a followup. Interestingly, one of the reporters from 2007 actually got brainwashed and now follows this cult. Some of the daughters left or got kicked out. Still, it's interesting to see the kind of crazy hate these people have. The Phelps family is absolutely insane.


----------



## Engage

ricardo08 said:


> Any of Adam Curtis' documentaries. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adam_Curtis



Adam Curtis has some serious shit to say. But, I tend to shy away as they make me feel so discombobulated and lost.
A whole lotta flash and some murky suggestions about very interesting topics. Still, good call. I like 'em.



JoeTheStoner said:


> Paris Is Burning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Filmed in the mid-to-late 1980s, it chronicles the ball culture of New York City and the African American, Latino, gay and transgender communities involved in it. Many members of the ball culture community consider Paris Is Burning to be an invaluable documentary of the end of the "Golden Age" of New York City drag balls, as well as a thoughtful exploration of race, class, and gender in America.
> 
> The film also documents the origins of "voguing", a dance style in which competing ball-walkers freeze and "pose" in glamorous positions (as if being photographed for the cover of Vogue). Pop star Malcolm McLaren would, two years before Paris Is Burning was completed, bring the phenomenon to the mainstream with his song "Deep In Vogue", which directly referenced many of the stars of Paris Is Burning including Pepper Labeija and featured dancers from the film including Willi Ninja. One year after this, Madonna released her number one song Vogue, bringing further attention to the dancing style.
> 
> in full @ http://youtu.be/gS0_NUqPgw4



Yeah, I liked that. Pretty cool. Love subculture docs. There's about a dozen great quotes in there that should end up on dance songs, if they haven't already.  101 Rent Boys was another interesting documentary somewhat in that arena that I saw recently.

What else?
*'Off The Grid' *was decent. probably someone's mentioned it before, I'm sure.
*'Ram Dass, Fierce Grace'*, wasn't too bad. Not because it's 'Ram Dass' who I never took a shine to,
 but just as a documentary on having a stroke. And how people deal with approaching death.

There was a Mushroom Documentary that came out recently as well, anyone seen that?
http://www.hulu.com/watch/227146/know-your-mushrooms


----------



## JohnnyFROST

I love going to you know which tube to look for nuclear bombing survivors telling their stories. 
Something about nuclear war just has me obsessing.. and im not sure if any of these stories or documentaries have a specific name but they are
interesting.. take a look ?


----------



## ricardo08

Through the Wormhole with Morgan Freeman
Wonders of the Universe with Brian Cox


----------



## alasdairm

JohnnyFROST said:


> I love going to you know which tube to look for nuclear bombing survivors telling their stories.
> Something about nuclear war just has me obsessing.. and im not sure if any of these stories or documentaries have a specific name but they are
> interesting.. take a look ?


if you like that, you may enjoy: Trinity and Beyond: The Atomic Bomb Movie

it's absolutely - and morbidly - fascinating.

alasdair


----------



## ColtDan

ricardo08 said:


> Through the Wormhole with Morgan Freeman
> Wonders of the Universe with Brian Cox



Agreed, highly recommend these


----------



## SleepingTaper

I recently saw a great documentary called "Keep the River on your Right" It was about a gay painter who went and lived with a tribe of cannibals back in the early 60s. The documentary basically covers his reasons why he originally went & his journey going back to see the same tribe that he was with some fifty years ago.


----------



## ricardo08

I just watched Zoo.

Indifferent.


----------



## alasdairm

^ do you mean the documentary was indifferent to the material or you were indifferent to the documentary?



alasdair


----------



## ricardo08

I was indifferent to the film


----------



## alasdairm

^ for many, that's pretty challenging material. it's hard to imagine remaining indifferent to something like that. was it poorly made?

alasdair


----------



## Engage

'Challenging' would be allowing a massive, thickly veined horse dong in your balloon knot.

8(


----------



## TheLostBoys

Here is a great documentary on the CIA Drug Operations-Unaired Documentary



Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lfH3NxrY_aM&feature=related


----------



## JoeTheStoner

Blank City. A documentary of New York City art, music, and film from the late 1970s and 1980s. 

cast: Cast: Steve Buscemi, Lydia Lunch, Jim Jarmusch, Richard Kern, Nick Zedd, John Waters, Beth B, James Nares, Amos Poe, Bette Gordon, Casandra Stark, Deborah Harry and Eric Mitchell 

pretty good. if i could live in two time periods and places during the 20th century it would be 1) 1960s. haight-ashbury, hippies, streets flooded with dank L, summer of love and 2) NYC.  1970s during the birth of hip hop. just thought id share :D 

here's the trailer for Blank City


----------



## Engage

^^^Thanks.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

^ my pleasure.

found this in full on youtube Music is the Weapon - Fela Kuti Documentary


----------



## ColtDan

just started watching this...

Scratch (2001) 
A feature-length documentary film about hip-hop DJing, otherwise known as turntablism. From the South Bronx in the 1970s to San Francisco now, the world's best scratchers, beat-diggers, party-rockers, and producers wax poetic on beats, breaks, battles, and the infinite possibilities of vinyl. Written by Doug Pray

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Scratch-DVD-Z-Trip/dp/B0000DINKC/ref=sr_1_10?ie=UTF8&qid=1334868009&sr=8-10


----------



## WyattWidow

Forks Over Knives~~


----------



## Unbreakable

MKULTRA 2012 & OCCUPY MOVEMENT 

*Video:*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vTgN17FZGKE&feature=player_embedded

*More Info:*
http://blog.alexanderhiggins.com/20...teens-drugs-dropping-occupy-minnesota-129221/


----------



## Asclepius

*I Am Fishead (2011)*



> "What's wrong with our world?...''.
> 
> Every meaningful change starts with awareness. In our culture, we not only praise psychopaths in the highest positions of power, but in many cases, they became our role models. Challenge your beliefs! We have delved into the world of psychopaths and heroes and revealed something crucial about us.


----------



## kytnism

^ the socio and psychopaths of today; were once labelled the ambitious and hard working powersuits of the 1980s.

the lost world of communism.

...kytnism...


----------



## ColtDan

"Man On Wire"

Storyline
On August 7, 1974, Philippe Petit, a French wire walker, juggler, and street performer days shy of his 25th birthday, spent 45 minutes walking, dancing, kneeling, and lying on a wire he and friends strung between the rooftops of the Twin Towers. Uses contemporary interviews, archival footage, and recreations to tell the story of his previous walks between towers of Notre Dame and of the Sydney Harbour Bridge, his passions and friendships, and the details of the night before the walk: getting cable into the towers, hiding from guards, and mounting the wire. It ends with observations of the profound changes the walk's success brought to Philippe and those closest to him.


----------



## alasdairm

^ what did you think of it?

i think this is possibly one of the best documentaries i've ever seen. aside from anything else, the source material is just so damned good. some of the shots of the action make me uncomfortable just thinking about them. it builds really well and it's such a triumphant story. in light of the events of 9/11, it's even more poignant.

alasdair


----------



## ColtDan

Absolutely amazing, incredible, one of the best docs ive ever seen


----------



## Bardeaux

I've been hearing/reading about Man on Wire forever now, I think it's time to take a look.


----------



## alasdairm

ColtDan said:


> Absolutely amazing, incredible, one of the best docs ive ever seen


have you seen deep water?

watch that next 

alasdair


----------



## Max Power

Bardeaux said:


> I've been hearing/reading about Man on Wire forever now, I think it's time to take a look.



I fell asleep halfway through it, but I attribute that to other factors outside the documentary. I'll have to give it another shot one day.





The last doc I saw was called What's The Matter With Kansas?. It was based off the book of the same name. It's about the Christian Right's influence in politics, specifically in Kansas. The documentary follows the lives of a few different people and it kept my attention throughout; it's not dry at all. It's interesting to see the parallels between religion and politics, how people can be controlled using both almost to the point of brainwashing. Definitely recommended for any fan of _Religulous_.


----------



## Asclepius

kytnism said:


> ^ the socio and psychopaths of today; were once labelled the ambitious and hard working powersuits of the 1980s.
> 
> the lost world of communism.
> 
> ...kytnism...



Yip, absolutley hun.

Begs the question of what it is that we don't challenge/dont want to right now. These situations arent subject to public discourse alone; they are a present reality, always morphing.

*My Bear family and me*

...so unbelievably brilliant-my second time watching it and tbh the clips online don't do it justice.

..but...Clip


----------



## ColtDan

alasdairm said:


> have you seen deep water?
> 
> watch that next
> 
> alasdair



Not yet, i'll check it out


----------



## hiphophippy

Whatever happened to documentaries anyway?
Tired of watching opinion films


----------



## alasdairm

whatever happened to documentaries? i don't think anything happened unless your point is that people are still making them and some of them are very, very good.

alasdair


----------



## hiphophippy

Somewhere there was a great disconnect between editorial/opinion films and actual objective documentaries.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

just watched Limelight. its about Peter Gatien and the rise and fall of the 1980s New York City club scene (michael alig, james st. james, party monster) drugs, music, clubs, the good ol days, love that shit. watch it. 

trailer


----------



## Alex007

JoeTheStoner, it looks good reminds me of a documentary I saw on Studio 54. Thanks for the recommendation, I will definitely watch it even though I'm trying to avoid that lifestyle.


----------



## Alex007

Bardeaux said:


> I've been hearing/reading about Man on Wire forever now, I think it's time to take a look.



You will like it, it's really damn good.


----------



## kytnism

life before death



> One in every ten people alive today will die in severe pain because the cheap medicine they need is derived from opium, one of the most controversial and controlled substances on Earth.



...kytnism...


----------



## ColtDan

"Countdown to Zero"

"Man On Wire"

"Bowling for Columbine"


----------



## poledriver

*Voices in the Tunnels* - Ratings: 7.5/10 from 18 users (imdb) - 





> A group of intrepid filmmakers explore the abandoned subway tunnels beneath New York City in search of the mole people.



New York is one of the most dynamic and fastest paced cities in the world, with a complex structure representing all layers of society. At the summit are the "Kings and Queens" - The Vanderbilts, Rockefellers and Kennedys; the paragons of Western Civilization. But at the lowest level of this urban landscape lies a dark and frightening place, pulled from the pages of a macabre science fiction novel. A place which is inhabited by the "Mole People". Voices in the Tunnels takes you on an investigative search of this urban myth - The existence of a fragmented outcast people living on the fringes of society in New York' underbelly. People who live in dark morbid dwellings where most of us would dread visiting, let alone living. Without a map or blueprint, the film crew investigates this story, following leads based on fact and fiction, myth and reality.
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1194175/

*Dark Days* - Ratings: 7.7/10 from 3,344 users (imdb) - 





> A cinematic portrait of the homeless population who live permanently in the underground tunnels of New York City.



Near Penn Station, next to the Amtrak tracks, squatters have been living for years. Marc Singer goes underground to live with them, and films this "family." A dozen or so men and one woman talk about their lives: horrors of childhood, jail time, losing children, being coke-heads. They scavenge, they've built themselves sturdy one-room shacks; they have pets, cook, chat, argue, give each other haircuts. A bucket is their toilet. Leaky overhead pipes are a source of water for showers. They live in virtual darkness. During the filming, Amtrak gives a 30-day eviction notice.
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0235327/


----------



## Albion

Twilight of the Porn Stars

Grab it while its hot.


----------



## Mandark

I apologize, there was some problem with this post. I broke it into two separate ones.

I'm surprised nobody has mentioned these two (or maybe I just missed it):
"*Project Nim*" (2012)




trailer
IMDb
From the same director as "Man On Wire". A very moving story of Nim Chimpsky, a chimpanzee raised in a human family in the 70s as part of a scientific experiment.

"*The Cove*" (2009)




trailr
[url="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1313104]IMDb[/url]
About the misery of Japanese dolphins.


----------



## Mandark

Some other good documentaries, but less known:
"*Encirclement: Neo-Liberalism Ensnares Democracy*" (2008)




IMDb
No trailer, but some clips: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q130kCHIa28
Political. Hard to watch, but worth the effort. Black-and-white, very little editing, very little (simple) music. Consists mostly of uninterrupted talking by several intellectuals. In French and English.

"*Debtocracy*" (2011)




[url="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1890383]IMDb[/url]
No trailer, but the whole movie can be watched for free on the official site: http://www.debtocracy.gr/indexen.html (English subtitles available)
Another political documentary, this time concerning the very recent issue of Greek debt crisis. I should warn, however, that it is a one-sided analysis, aimed against the mainstream accounts of the genesis and possible solutions to the crisis. But it's a very needed voice.

[for some reason, when put into a single post, some parts of it disappeared]


----------



## ColtDan

Gonzo: Life and work of doctor hunter S thompson,
American: The bill hicks story
Scratch
Tyson: The Movie
Senna
Man On Wire
Exit through the gift Shop
Countdown to Zero


----------



## poledriver

*Are Australians “dumb, drunk and racist?”*

According to Joe Hildebrand, the rest of the world thinks Australians are a bunch of beer-chugging, racist bogans.

But are they right?

That’s the question Joe and ABC2 are asking in a new show that premieres tonight. And it’s got us thinking that, similarly to ‘Go Back To Where You Came From’, which aired on SBS last year, this has the potential to be BIG.

When you’re dealing with a country as large and as diverse as Australia, there are bound to be split opinions when we’re asked to take a look at ourselves from an outsider’s perspective. And the sad reality is, sometimes a little bit of self reflection can reveal things you don’t want to see.

Incidents like the Cronulla Riots in 2005 and the violent attacks on Indian students in Melbourne, have not done much for the Australian reputation internationally. And those events had their greatest impact just across the pond that they call the Indian Ocean – in the globe’s largest democracy – India.

So that is exactly where Joe Hildebrand chose to start his investigation. He is chaperoning four Indian tourists – law student Amer, call center worker Mahima, education adviser Radhika and journalist Gurmeet – around Australia, testing their preconceptions and stereotypes of what we are really like.

His aim? To either prove or disprove (through an entirely non-scientific approach!) the hypotheses that Australians are actually dumb, drunk and racist.

-With user comments.

http://www.mamamia.com.au/news/are-australians-dumb-drunk-and-racist/

Over seas people can find it on torrents if interested.


----------



## CXC

^^ fascinating

thumbs up for "Encirclement: Neo-Liberalism Ensnares Democracy"

major turn off: "through the wormhole" with professor Morgan Freeman ;-). Just watched episode 1 and it's filled with pseudoscience (always a winner off courrse)
These people are respresting the scientist community
-John Polkinghome: a physicist who quit his job 20 years ago to become a priest http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Polkinghorne
- Michael Persinger: specialized in parapsychology and non doubleblinded experiments  
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Michael_Persinger
- Rich Terell: who believes god is a computer programmer  
http://www.dharmalounge.net/is-god-a-computer-programmer
In a way it was funny to see, but it's also disturbing.


----------



## ricardo08

Vice have been putting some good ones on their youtube channel lately.

link

i recommend "inside north korea" especially.

The Cannibal Warlords of Liberia


----------



## poledriver

^ Yeah I watched the teenage heroin epidemic, living in the sewers of columbia, krokodil - Russia's deadliest drug, underground LSD palace, and How to sell drugs all pretty recently. Might have to check out inside north korea. Thanks.


----------



## shreddedlettuce

Here's one that you guys might enjoy.

*One of a Kind: The Rise and Fall of Stu Ungar*

"This is a documentary about the life of poker legend Stu Ungar who died in 1998 of heart related conditions due to heavy drug use."

**You don't have to know anything about poker to enjoy (in a sad way) this documentary.

The link below is the full version.
Please let me/us know what you thought of it.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iZ7300Q74Fo&noredirect=1


----------



## Asclepius

*Bleach, Nip, Tuck the White Beauty Myth.*


*NSFW*: 





> The Face follows three people who are desperate for 'whiter' facial features. We also find out how westernisation surgery is thriving across the globe - from double eyelid and 'face smashing' surgery in South Korea, to nose jobs in Pakistan.
> 
> SERIES SYNOPSIS
> Michael Jackson's radical facial transformation was shrouded in secrecy and became a contentious subject for discussion. Many saw him as a sell-out, betraying his ethnic heritage. For others he is a source of inspiration, paving the way for people to use surgery and science to change their race.
> 
> Part of the Race: Science's Last Taboo season, these programmes examine the emerging trend for deracialisation surgery through the stories of six people who want to go to extreme lengths to westernise their bodies and faces. The film also interviews the surgeons willing to make their dreams come true.
> 
> Whether it's a more Caucasian nose, longer legs, wider eyes, or even less body hair, plastic surgery and science are making anything possible. The programme asks whether it is right to want to erase your inherited ethnic features to fit in to a predominantly white society.






Also,


*Is it better to be mixed Race?*


*NSFW*: 





> Before 1967, it was illegal in 16 American states for a black person and white person to marry. Right wing groups on both sides of the Atlantic continue to espouse that the mixing of races is destructive and against some kind of natural order.
> 
> Aarathi Prasad, a geneticist and mother of a mixed race child, sets out to challenge the ideas of racial purity and examines provocative claims that there are in fact biological advantages to being mixed race.
> 
> It's a controversial subject that has aroused much opposition from both ends of the political spectrum, but does greater genetic diversity confer advantages in humans, as seen in the breeding of plants and animals, or are lifestyle and environment the primary influences?


----------



## MrGrunge

Lost in La Mancha

This documentary follows Terry Gilliam as he, unsuccessfully, attempts to film his ultimate creative obsession - an adaption of the classic tale Don Quixote, a   The film gives an interesting look at all of the challenges and tragedies that can befall a major studio release, as well as a glimpse into Terry Gilliam's creative process.  Highly recommended to both Gilliam fans and film enthusiasts alike.


----------



## poledriver

shreddedlettuce said:


> Here's one that you guys might enjoy.
> 
> *One of a Kind: The Rise and Fall of Stu Ungar*
> 
> "This is a documentary about the life of poker legend Stu Ungar who died in 1998 of heart related conditions due to heavy drug use."
> 
> **You don't have to know anything about poker to enjoy (in a sad way) this documentary.
> 
> The link below is the full version.
> Please let me/us know what you thought of it.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iZ7300Q74Fo&noredirect=1



Got this and saw a bit of it, looks pretty good, i'll watch the rest on the weekend.


----------



## poledriver

dont know if this has been mentioned already - 

*Small Town Ecstasy (2002)*

This documentary follows a family in Calaveras, Northern California. A bleached-blond dad,40, his ex-wife, and their 4 children from 13 to army age, for a period of over half a year. The dad uses ecstasy, and goes to the raves. Discovering this had been to much for his wife, thus they were separated on the point where they started to make this documentary.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0337719/


----------



## MrGrunge

I saw Senna today.

Wow.  Documentaries are the only films that ever bring me to tears, and this was definitely one of them - probably one of the best that I've seen, and it further proves that NASCAR is for redneck pussies who don't know how to race.


----------



## poledriver

*Terry (2011)*






_Storyline_
In the summer of 2009, Charlie Ruez made a documentary. 6 months later the footage was seized for evidence by the Metropolitan Police Department. In 2010, the footage was released.
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1756782/


----------



## MrGrunge

^ I don't believe that's an actual documentary.


----------



## poledriver

Yeah you are correct.

Written and directed by Nick Nevern, *Terry is a fictional film that purports to be actual documentary footage that was handed in to the Metropolitan Police Department* (although the actors are all credited at the end). Manuel Atkinson plays film student Charlie Ruez, who decides to follow London skinhead thug Terry (Nevern) for a project.


----------



## Shameful

Crumb

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0109508/



> This movie chronicles the life and times of R. Crumb. Robert Crumb is the cartoonist/artist who drew Keep On Truckin', Fritz the Cat, and played a major pioneering role in the genesis of underground comix. Through interviews with his mother, two brothers, wife, and ex-girlfriends, as well as selections from his vast quantity of graphic art, we are treated to a darkly comic ride through one man's subconscious mind. As stream-of-consciousness images incessantly flow forth from the tip of his pen, biting social satire is revealed, often along with a disturbing and haunting vision of Crumb's own betes noires and inadequacies. As his acid-trip induced images flicker across our own retinas, we gain a little insight into this complex and highly creative individual.
> 
> Written by Tad Dibbern <DIBBERN_D@a1.mscf.upenn.edu>


----------



## ColtDan

MrGrunge said:


> I saw Senna today.
> 
> Wow.  Documentaries are the only films that ever bring me to tears, and this was definitely one of them - probably one of the best that I've seen, and it further proves that NASCAR is for redneck pussies who don't know how to race.



Amazing isnt it. you might like this...


----------



## silvercrimson

Jonestown-The life and death of peoples temple -PBS.
Crystal Caves - National Geographic
The Freedom Riders -PBS.


----------



## MrGrunge

This movie offers an interesting take on events I had read about in high school.  People who are at all familiar with Black Metal probably already know some of the crazy stuff that happened in Norway in the early 90's, but this movie puts a human face to everything - it shows the early Black Metal musicians as social outsiders finding solace in friendship and music, rebelling against the commercialism and superficiality of modern society...a far cry from the church-burning, friend-murdering image they cultivated.  I don't think this movie was intended to get people interested in Black Metal: it feels targeted to people already familiar with the Black Metal aesthetic, but I'm sure that anyone would find the story interesting.


----------



## shreddedlettuce

Not sure if it has been mentioned but Super High Me was pretty good.


----------



## kytnism

the killing fields: enemies of the people

...kytnism...


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

blakc metal veins

The new film by Lucifer Valentine, creator of The Vomit Gore Trilogy;Black Metal Veins unflinchingly documents the dark realities of despair and morbid self annihilation surrounding the lives of five heroin junkies. The addicts' intertwining stories of pain, loss, sadness, and abandonment lead the viewer down the agonizing and hideous path of horrifying psychological and spiritual destruction as the grim disease of heroin addiction infects and decays the bodies and minds of five young peop


----------



## poledriver

*The House I Live In*



> This weekend the top documentary prize at the Sundance Film Festival went to "The House I Live In," which questions why the United States has spent more than $1 trillion on drug arrests in the past 40 years, and yet drugs are cheaper, purer, and more available today than ever. The film examines the economic, as well as the moral and practical, failures of the so-called "war on drugs," and calls on the United States to approach drug abuse not as a "war," but as a matter of public health. We need "a very changed dialogue in this country that understands drugs as a public health concern and not a criminal justice concern," says the film's Director Eugene Jarecki. "That means the system has to say, 'We were wrong.'" We also speak with Nannie Jeter, who helped raise Jarecki as her own son succumbed to drug addiction and is highlighted in the film. We air clips from the film, featuring Michelle Alexander, author of "The New Jim Crow;" Canadian physician and bestselling author, Gabor Maté; and David Simon, creator of "The Wire."



*New Film Exposes Economic, Moral Failure of U.S. War on Drugs.*

Part 1-
http://youtu.be/I1UMvLYVDP4

Part 2-
http://youtu.be/ioYkho-iyN8

^ Not the actual documentary, just a piece on it that includes interviews and clips from it.


----------



## Bill

kytnism said:


> the killing fields: enemies of the people



Seen that one, it's good but so fucked up

Using
Interesting documentary about a couple in China dealing with drug addiction 

I found it very intriguing to see kinda how there drug culture works over there and felt brutally sad for all the harsh consequences China imposes on drug users


----------



## L2R

MrGrunge said:


> Lost in La Mancha
> 
> This documentary follows Terry Gilliam as he, unsuccessfully, attempts to film his ultimate creative obsession - an adaption of the classic tale Don Quixote, a   The film gives an interesting look at all of the challenges and tragedies that can befall a major studio release, as well as a glimpse into Terry Gilliam's creative process.  Highly recommended to both Gilliam fans and film enthusiasts alike.



we had a great thread in f&tv which started with anticipation for gilliams don quixote and then followed the drama and then became about the doco of the failed attempt, la mancha. seems to have been sadly pruned.


----------



## GodSpeedK

TV Junkie and The Devil & Daniel Johnston are amazing documentaries. Well worth your time!


----------



## lady grey

Jiro dreams of sushi!!! Inspiring story of dedicating your life to your craft, i laughed, i cried. Best documentary i have seen in a long time.


----------



## racerriderj

^^^ +1 on Jiro. Just watched this on Netflix streaming, gooooood stuff. One of the better things I've watched in years.


----------



## sconnie420

Hoffman's potion..

Very interesting


----------



## poopie

Stoked: The Rise and Fall of Gator

When the face of Vision Streetwear decides to rape and murder a young poster girl and bury her body in the desert.

from IMDb



> STOKED tells the story of 80s skateboarding icon and convicted killer Mark "Gator" Rogowski. Spanning a decade from the early 80s to early 90s, STOKED is the fascinating character study of a young man's development, couched within the social and historical framework of skateboarding's biggest era. STOKED takes a trip to the 'in-your-face' era of 80s youth pop culture, exploring the mechanism of fame and its darker consequences in one man. A thoughtful and energetic look back at the apex of punk rock, neon jams, and the early days of MTV, the archival documentary follows skateboarding from its grass roots in Southern California backyards to an international phenomenon. Featuring skateboarding legends such as Tony Hawk, Stacy Peralta, Lance Mountain, Steve Caballero, and testimony from Mark "Gator" Rogowski from behind bars, STOKED dramatically reveals for the first time the factors leading to a hero's tragic fall from grace...


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Dark days 

Follows a group of homeless people who live in the subway tunnels of NYC . Really powerful


----------



## poledriver

^ Yeah I liked that.


----------



## Bardeaux

The Other 9/11 - Chile - Coup d'état - September 11, 1973

A neat little BBC doc about Salvador Allende's CIA backed overthrow and the installment of the Pinochet regime in Chile.


----------



## merkwürdig

bukowski: born into this

ladies and gentlemen, the great charles bukowski


----------



## gimpan

'Are you good or evil' Anyone who has an interest psychopaths/sciopaths will enjoy it.

Its free on topdocumentaries.com.


----------



## kytnism

the rise of psychedelic truffles in amsterdam.

following the legal condemnation of "magic mushrooms" in deutschland; the revolution and history of the "magic" truffle; keeping the legal consumption of psilocybin alive. a short and very informative view, lasting only 21 minutes. well worth the watch. 

...kytnism...


----------



## BachIsDead

I'm a documentary historian, so excuse any obscurantism...

Extreme Private Eros: Love Song 1974 (Kazuo Hara) - Japanese film documenting the directors crazy ex girlfriend. See her give birth twice, wallow as an emotional wreck, and despise the son she had with the director while you hear him crying behind camera. The most emotionally striking film I have ever seen.

Images of the World and Inscriptions of the War (Harun Farocki) - Poetic history of photographic analysis.

Los Angeles Plays Itself (Thom Andersen) - Essay film on how Los Angeles is portrayed throughout film history, almost entirely constructed of footage from Hollywood films. Won a handful of awards, but was never released due to rights issues with using footage from said Hollywood films. (But, it's all online! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7SNc41zyLJ0   )

Dial H-I-S-T-O-R-Y (Johan Grimonprez) - History of airline hijackings, with sparse narration implying that terrorists are the only true poets left (mostly ripped straight from the Don Delillo novel 'Mao II'). Premiered at Documenta (a German art festival), and really screen in galleries since and therefor never got much press outside art circles. (Also online, though UbuWeb has been having sever troubles lately http://www.ubu.com/film/grimonprez_dial.html )

Anything by Chris Marker (besides La Jetee). Known as 'France's Most Famous Unknown Filmmaker', he was a pioneer of the 'essay film' genre and had been directing films from the early 50's all the way up till recently when he died. His work is criminally overlooked with the exception of La Jetee, an experimental sci-fi film that 12 Monkeys is based on. I have not seen much by him that I'd consider bad in any way. Letters From Siberia, Sans Soleil, The Last Bolshevik, and The Case of the Grinning Cat are HIGHLY recommended. 

Salesmen (Maysles Brothers) - Essential 'cinema verite' or 'direct cinema', whichever you prefer. Following around a rag-tag team of door to door Bible salesmen in the late 60s.

Chronicle of a Summer (Jean Rouch) - Experimental doc on whether or not it is possible to be sincere in front of a camera. Collaboration between a filmmaker and sociologist. 

Delits Flagrants (Raymond Depardon) - A minimal documentary classic. Watch petty criminals go through the various bureaucratic levels of a Parisian D.A.s office and change their stories depending on who they are talking to. Very little camera movement. No Narration. If you have a hard time with slow films, don't bother.


----------



## kytnism

alone in the wild - full season

a fantastic documentary about a gentleman who as an adult; follows a childhood dream and decides to live and survive in the wild, alone.

...kytnism...


----------



## Bardeaux

^That reminds me of chris mccandless/into the wild


----------



## kytnism

its very much similar to into the wild.

if you enjoyed that film; youll definitely love this documentary as its shot in real time and depicts all of the same emotions and social responses to having westernized freedoms and luxuries stripped away after a lifetime of being conditioned within them; and the difficulties faced when returning to our "roots".

...kytnism...


----------



## Furry mouth

JoeTheStoner said:


> i saw the bridge a few years ago coming down and it made me cry, i was in a very depressed state of mind.



I watched this last night and was overcome with a sense of total helplessness and sadness.  I'm usually one to cry  at anything sad but I couldn't this time.  I think it was heartbreaking to realise what was unfolding and to watch the families describe events.  I was in a state of shock  esp. at the end.  Worth watching if you are feeling suicidal just to listen to the heart ache of loved ones  left behind.  Certainly made me think long and hard about suicide.
May they RIP
Poor souls


----------



## XThexXTank

I don't watch documentaries but when I do there about war.

Restrepo, battle for marjah, gunner palace, etc there all iraq and afghan war docs so if you like that their good.

Others prob mentioned this but vice on youtubes got alotta cool shit.


----------



## rickolasnice

shreddedlettuce said:


> Not sure if it has been mentioned but Super High Me was pretty good.



I'm watching it now.. loved the "Go Away DEA" bit


----------



## bagochina

Degenerate Art: The Art and Culture of Glass Pipes

netflix has it.


----------



## Max Power

watch it in blu-ray.


----------



## GodSpeedK

Hellride said:


> American Movie: best documentary of all time



'best documentary of all time' is a bold statement, but I do think this is an unmissable film.


----------



## poledriver

^ Found that very boring. Would rate it very low personally.


----------



## poledriver

*Breaking The Taboo - Film*



> Narrated by Oscar winning actor Morgan Freeman, "Breaking the Taboo" is produced by Sam Branson's indie Sundog Pictures and Brazilian co-production partner Spray Filmes and was directed by Cosmo Feilding Mellen and Fernando Grostein Andrade. Featuring interviews with several current or former presidents from around the world, such as Bill Clinton and Jimmy Carter, the film follows The Global Commission on Drug Policy on a mission to break the political taboo over the United States led War on Drugs and expose what it calls the biggest failure of global policy in the last 40 years.



[video=youtube_share;8UtNF-Le2L0]http://youtu.be/8UtNF-Le2L0[/video]


----------



## kytnism

prom night in mississippi



> In 1997, Academy Award-winning actor Morgan Freeman offered to pay for the senior prom at Charleston High School in Mississippi under one condition: the prom had to be racially integrated. His offer was ignored. In 2008, Freeman offered again. This time the school board accepted, and history was made. Charleston High School had its first-ever integrated prom – in 2008. Until then, blacks and whites had had separate proms even though their classrooms have been integrated for decades.



...kytnism...


----------



## Nine North

"The art of the SteaL-- about a self-made millionaire's almost priceless art collection (Cezanne, Picasso, Van Gogh, just ridonkulous) and how over decades the Philadelphia Museum and establishment basically hijacked the collection despite explicit instructions in the millionaire's will that it should never leave his private foundation. I'm making it sound boring but it's a great look at art, the powers that be, and just how shady and relentless they can be if the want to fuck someone over


----------



## ricardo08

Max Power said:


> watch it in blu-ray.



Brilliant series. The jungle episode really blew my mind.

Werner Herzog's The Land of Silence and Darkness.



> Through examining Fini Straubinger, an old woman who has been deaf and blind since adolescence, and her work on behalf of other deaf and blind people, this film shows how the deaf and blind struggle to understand and accept a world from which they are almost wholly isolated.



http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0067324/


----------



## MrGrunge

Hellride said:


> American Movie: best documentary of all time



It's alright! It's OK!  Uh....there's something to live for!  Jesus told me so!


----------



## Bill

I binge on the journeyman and vice youtube channels all the time, some very good doc's on there


----------



## lostNfound

The One Percent

An air to the Johnson & Johnson billion dollar fortune  shoots a doco on things from his side. Interesting & worth a look.

The Coconut Revolution

Highly recommend this one.


This is the modern-day story of a native peoples remarkable victory over Western Colonial power. A Pacific island rose up in arms against giant mining corporation Rio Tinto Zinc (RTZ) – and won despite a military occupation and blockade. When RTZ decided to step up production at the Panguna Mine on the island of Bougainville, they got more than they bargained for. The islands people had enough of seeing their environment ruined and being treated as pawns by RTZ. RTZ refused to compensate them, so the people decided it was time to put an end to outside interference in the islands affairs. To do this they forcibly closed down the mine.
The Papua New Guinea Army (PNGDF) were mobilised in an attempt to put down the rebellion. The newly formed Bougainville Revolutionary Army (BRA) began the fight with bows & arrows and sticks & stones. Against a heavily armed adversary they still managed to retain control of most of their island. Realising they were beaten on the ground, the PNGDF imposed a gunboat blockade around Bougainville, in an attempt to strangle the BRA into submission. But the blockade seemed to have little or no effect. With no shipments getting in or out of the island, how did new electricity networks spring up in BRA held territory? How were BRA troops able to drive around the island without any source of petrol or diesel?
What was happening within the blockade was an environmental and spiritual revolution. The ruins of the old Panguna mine were being recycled… to supply the raw materials for the worlds first eco-revolution. A David and Goliath story of the 21st century, The Coconut Revolution will appeal to people of all backgrounds.


----------



## Mysterie

I'm not sure if anyones brought up The King of Kong (2007)

Its a very interesting story about the diehard gamers who hold the highest score for old arcade games e.g. king kong/ pacman, and is a good underdog story as well

I recommend!


----------



## MrGrunge

^ Beware the wrath of Billy Mitchell!


----------



## pancakepirate

Great suggestions! Haven't checked the rest of the thread to see if it's been recommended, but I just finished the newly released (on DVD/On-Demand) documentary called "The Queen of Versailles" 

Here's the official synopsis that I copy and pasted from RottenTomatoes:


> The Queen of Versailles is a character-driven documentary about a billionaire family and their financial challenges in the wake of the economic crisis. With epic proportions of Shakespearean tragedy, the film follows two unique characters, whose rags-to-riches success stories reveal the innate virtues and flaws of the American Dream. The film begins with the family triumphantly constructing the biggest house in America, a 90,000 sq. ft. palace. Over the next two years, their sprawling empire, fueled by the real estate bubble and cheap money, falters due to the economic crisis. Major changes in lifestyle and character ensue within the cross-cultural household of family members and domestic staff. -- (C) Magnolia



And a trailer http://www.rottentomatoes.com/m/the_queen_of_versailles/trailers/11167358/


----------



## alasdairm

^ have heard that's great.





Mysterie said:


> I'm not sure if anyones brought up The King of Kong (2007)
> 
> Its a very interesting story about the diehard gamers who hold the highest score for old arcade games e.g. king kong/ pacman, and is a good underdog story as well
> 
> I recommend!


seconded. it's excellent.

alasdair


----------



## Rock$Off

Life After Porn is pretty entertaining...these washed up porn stars want you to feel sorry for them. Its worth a look and its on Netflix.


----------



## poledriver

^ Cant get netflix here and cant find it on torrents. I'll have another look sometime.


----------



## Max Power

_My Kid Could Paint That_

Four year old girl found to paint intricate, abstract art that is compared to artists like Jeffrey Pollock. She is lauded a child prodigy. 

or she is? Maybe it was a scam that fooled an entire nation.






I found it sad. It was a good documentary in that it was a well-told story. I hope the kid turned out okay. At least she has a ton of rich people's money for a college fund when she hits 18.


----------



## shimazu

Law and Disorder in Philadelphia

not overly long, nice doc is you like shows like Cops


----------



## Bardeaux

Brainman 






An extremely well functioning autistic man who has an amazing way with numbers and language. At one point he recites Pi to 22k decimal places and learns Icelandic within seven days


----------



## Max Power

^ I saw an interview with him on Letterman before. He ain't got shit on Stephen Wiltshire though.


----------



## kytnism

ive been watching a heap of documentaries/reality shows depicting the lives of the common morbidly obese in todays society and their culturally accepted behaviors that lead to accepting and even encouraging such disorders.

big meets bigger UK - mississippi edition. 

...kytnism...


----------



## Mandark

Perhaps I've missed it but I think nobody mentioned this before:
"*The House I Live In*" (2012)




IMDb
A very good documentary about the War On Drugs in the USA. Directed by Eugene Jarecki and featuring, among other people, David Simon, creator of _The Wire_.


----------



## poledriver

Yeah I mentioned it back on page 18, no big deal tho, it's really good.

http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/threads/435130-Recommend-a-documentary?p=10940250&viewfull=1#post10940250


----------



## Shameful

Searching for Sugarman



> Two South Africans set out to discover what happened to their unlikely musical hero, the mysterious 1970s rock 'n' roller, Rodriguez.


----------



## alasdairm

^ won the oscar last night.

alasdair


----------



## rickolasnice

Max Power said:


> watch it in blu-ray.



Seconded. Human planet is an amazing series.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Craiglist Joe. 

A dude survives only from help from people on craigslist for 30 days. Really Really inspirational and moving. A must watch

Indie gamer. 

I think thats the name its on netflix also. About 3 indie gaming companies. Really interesting.


----------



## Bardeaux

alasdairm said:


> ^ won the oscar last night.
> 
> alasdair



Wow, I didn't even realize Sugarman was nominated. 

Such an amazing story


----------



## Pharcyde

http://documentaryheaven.com/derrick-js-victimless-crime-spree/









> Derrick J’s Victimless Crime Spree, is a documentary chronicling liberty activist Derrick J Freeman’s exciting first year of activism in The Shire. 540 days in jail for dancing, smoking cannabis, going to court, and riding a bike.
> 
> Victimless Crime Spree ended with his dramatic arrest and incarceration for 60 days. All of his crimes were documented and transformed into a 90-minute film.
> After volunteering for 5 years on a crisis helpline and working as a fundraiser for Greenpeace and the ACLU, Derrick J left his gayborhood in Philadelphia for Keene, NH in 2011 when Molyneaux, Rand, and Mises flipped on his “Liberty light-switch.”
> 
> Once in Keene he became a regular cohost of the nationally syndicated talk radio show Free Talk Live as well as initiating and participating in several other freedom-enhancing endeavors such as one-on-one outreach, videography, Fr33 Agents Radio News, Flaming Freedom, Live Free Or Dance parties, Cop-Blocking, blogging, and Agorism.


----------



## Part Time Junkie

Anything by Louis Theroux is a winner!


----------



## Jibult

Part Time Junkie said:


> Anything by Louis Theroux is a winner!





I second that statement.

I haven't read through all 20 pages but Small Planet Documentaries are fantastic. If any of you are familiar with the television channel CurrentTV, Small Planet is behind the hour and a half special they always show called Worlds Biggest Gangs about 18th Street (and a few others focused on Mexican drug cartels and illegal immigrants but I can't recall the names of those at the moment.) They cover such a broad material base that I'm confident a documentary fan of any sort will be able to find something of theirs interesting/enlightening/worth taking the time to watch. I would post their site but, as filmmakers are wont to do, they also sell their documentaries there, so I feel like linking to them would be considered sourcing.

For anyone interested, just Google "Small Planet documentary" and they'll be the first hit in your results. If you like documentaries (especially humanitarian-based) then I'm fairly certain you won't be disappointed with their works.


----------



## lostNfound

Anything Wade Davis.

Can stream from his site.

http://www.daviswade.com/


----------



## jam uh weezy

all.i.can.


simply amazing camera work, footagae, and content. I've never even been on skis or a snowboard in my life.


----------



## Part Time Junkie

technically a film but Anvil: The Story of Anvil


----------



## Pharcyde

Part Time Junkie said:


> Anything by Louis Theroux is a winner!



i guess i third this statement


----------



## gwencooper

Shameful said:


> Searching for Sugarman



i am DYING to see this.  I downloaded it off of the internets but it's in a format I can't burn to DVD, so I have to sit at my computer to watch it.  So uncomfortable.  I hate that.


----------



## Mysterie

theroux love


----------



## velmwend

Room 237


----------



## tribal girl

wiki said:
			
		

> The documentary interviews various men and women connected to the Hollywood industry to comment on various film clips and their own personal experiences with the treatment of LGBT characters in film. From the sissy characters, to the censorship of the Hollywood Production Code, the coded gay characters and cruel stereotypes to the changes made in the early 1990s.
> Vito Russo wanted his book to be transformed into a documentary film and helped out on the project until he died in 1990. Some critics of the documentary noted that it was less political than the book and ended on a more positive note. However, Russo had wanted the documentary to be entertaining and to reflect the positive changes that had occurred up to 1990.



I caught this on LoveFilm last week and I found it quite eyeopening.


----------



## Max Power

Part Time Junkie said:


> Anything by Louis Theroux is a winner!



the one he does about Miami Megajails is unintentionally hilarious.


----------



## China Rider

I really enjoyed 'special when lit'
it's on netflix


> Special When Lit rediscovers the lure of a lost pop icon: pinball. This award-winning documentary joins fans, collectors, designers and champion players from around the globe who share the story of a phenomenon that once swept the world.




apparently pinball was illegal from like the 1930s-1970s

makes me wish I grew up during the pinball/arcade era


----------



## MrGrunge

^ Was "Pinball Wizard" played at any point in that movie?  If not, I refuse to watch it because somebody really dropped the (pin)ball.


----------



## China Rider

they definitely made a reference to 'tommy'

almost positive they didn't play pinball wizard though, even though 'tommy' might be my all time favorite album, glad they didn't play it


----------



## velmwend

The devil and daniel johnston


----------



## velmwend

Crumb.

http://www.imdb.co.uk/title/tt0109508/?ref_=fn_al_tt_1


----------



## Maya

Jojo's bizarre adventure  - Anime


----------



## MrGrunge

^ An anime documentary?


----------



## Maya

oh shoot i totally misread it nv lolls


----------



## Pharcyde

Hangin With Frank



> Hanging with Frank is a short documentary that recounts the memories of Frank McKue who worked in a Glasgow prison’s execution chamber in the 1950′s. In 1995, just before Barlinnie Prison’s scheduled demolition, Frank McKue returned between those cold walls accompanied with the cameras of award winning filmmaker David Graham Scott to take us on a somber journey into the world of capital punishment



Its only 15 minutes but it was alright


----------



## velmwend

grey gardens.

http://www.imdb.co.uk/title/tt0073076/


----------



## velmwend

Jiro dreams of sushi.

http://www.imdb.co.uk/title/tt1772925/?ref_=fn_al_tt_1


----------



## Pharcyde

Killing Fields:Enemies of the People



> One of the most harrowing and compelling personal documentaries of our time, ENEMIES OF THE PEOPLE exposes for the first time the truth about the Killing Fields and the Khmer Rouge who were behind Cambodia's genocide.



im not sure about it being the first time but whatever


----------



## kytnism

^ seen that before. 

and highly enjoyed it.

...kytnism...


----------



## coors light

the mcvey tapes


----------



## SideOrderOfOpiates

^ You mean McVeigh? Must see! Must see!


----------



## coors light

SideOrderOfOpiates said:


> ^ You mean McVeigh? Must see! Must see!



thats the one, i knew i was spelling it wrong but i was to lazy to google the correct spelling :D definitely worth watch


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

three stars

its about three michelin star restaurants and their chefs,really intersting. Only about 70 3 star retaurants in the world.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

good chance it was already posted.. but stumbled upon the michael alig, club kid documentary. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xjLtTc2CMZw


----------



## black_paw

Vice magazine Cannibal warlords of Liberia
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZRuSS0iiFyo

Here is a small piece to give you a taste, that link above is the full 1hour long
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OMwI5unlK9M


----------



## LOGan1314

Last Days Here


----------



## ebola?

"The Power of Nightmares":

on the symbiotic relationship of neoconservatism and 'Islamist' terrorism, as each developed over the last few decades of the 20th C.  I think that it gets the general picture quite correctly, though it might attribute too much willful design to the construction of the respective ideologies involved, which I think involved a certain amount of systemic momentum and by-default complicity with favorable happenstance.

ebola


----------



## Jean-Paul

...


----------



## kytnism

ebola? said:


> "The Power of Nightmares":
> 
> on the symbiotic relationship of neoconservatism and 'Islamist' terrorism, as each developed over the last few decades of the 20th C.  I think that it gets the general picture quite correctly, though it might attribute too much willful design to the construction of the respective ideologies involved, which I think involved a certain amount of systemic momentum and by-default complicity with favorable happenstance.
> 
> ebola



thankyou :D

...kytnism...


----------



## wirehangers

"I Think We're Alone Now"   Holy shit....  It's like a Christopher Guest movie but it's real life.  No further info.  U just gotta check it for yourself.

"Lost Angels/Skid Row"  I knew about Skid Row, but I HAD NO IDEA ABOUT HOW LIFE AT SKID ROW REALLY IS UNTIL I SAW THIS.

"How To Die in Oregon"  Oregon is the only state in the U.S. that has made medical suicide legal.  This film follows a few of the people in their last days before taking the medicine.  In my opinion, this should be an option in every state.


----------



## kytnism

not really a documentary, but loved this episode of anthony bourdains no reservations japan.

cook it raw.

...kytnism...


----------



## Max Power

noooooooo reservationnnnnssss-ahhhhh.

One of my favorite shows ever but it gets me hungry errytime.


----------



## MrGrunge

^ When I grow up I want to be Anthony Bourdain.


----------



## kytnism

x2. id kill for a job like his. eat, drink, travel, be merry. 

...kytnism...


----------



## Bardeaux

I'm actually studying bourdainology. 

It's a strenuous field but I'm going to reap the reward come graduation.


----------



## MrGrunge

^ I hear that's a fun field.  You spend your first three decades studying for your undergraduate degree in "Shoving Heroin up your Butthole" and "Doing Coke with a Busboy Named Pedro".


----------



## kytnism

where do i sign up? :D

...kytnism...


----------



## Mysterie

i loved that episode thx , i want to watch a cooking show involving that Norwegian chef now, "stoner delights"


----------



## Mr.Scagnattie

Just watched How To Make Money Selling Drugs. A well done documentary about the drug war, featuring a lot of interviews from celebrities who were in the drug game.


----------



## kytnism

my gosh i love vice 






this is only 20 minutes long, and was well worth watching.

...kytnism...


----------



## rickolasnice

A bit on the side of conspiracy theory (worth a watch just for the theory)

All wars are bankers wars:
http://documentaryheaven.com/all-wars-are-bankers-wars/

And a real documentary (must see)

Naked Citizens (is about the technology and the means the government use to spy on people)
http://documentaryheaven.com/naked-citizens/


----------



## kytnism

no reservations, the final tour: burgundy.

...kytnism...


----------



## Bardeaux

^I watched that yesterday. 

I've also been making my way through the Wild Russia series.


----------



## kytnism

moreso a lecture than a documentary.

the title is misleading and cheesy, but the content remarkable.






...kytnism...


----------



## Max Power

velmwend said:


> Jiro dreams of sushi.



This documentary right here. This and _I Like Killing Flies_ have given me a whole newfound respect for chefs. While one resides in midtown Manhattan, this one lives in Japan. Both have a fire burning in them that most people don't have towards anything in their lives, much less their career. What impressed me the most is not only Jiro's attention to detail, but his constant desire to improve. Even after 75 years. Even after becoming 'famous'. Even after having a 2 month waiting list to reserve a seat. He doesn't care. It's not about the money or attention. It's about becoming a master of your craft. He has a passion and it shows in his work.


----------



## 95Land

^I Like Killing Flies is spectacular.


----------



## cj

SideOrderOfOpiates said:


> ^ You mean McVeigh? Must see! Must see!



Are you talking about the Rachel Maddow documentary?


----------



## dopemegently

Into the Abyss: A Tale of Life, A Tale of Death. (Werner Herzog)

It's a documentary about a violent murder in Texas; one of the criminals received a death sentence, the other received life in prison, and has in-depth interviews. A good death penalty documentary, and its by Werner Herzog.


----------



## Bill

^ Was that the one where the kid (murderer) was all excited to meet him and be in a documentary and Werner walked in all serious and straight away said _I don't have to like you_ and the kid got all butt hurt?


----------



## ilikestims

rickolasnice said:


> A bit on the side of conspiracy theory (worth a watch just for the theory)
> 
> All wars are bankers wars:
> http://documentaryheaven.com/all-wars-are-bankers-wars/



loved this


----------



## dopemegently

Bill said:


> ^ Was that the one where the kid (murderer) was all excited to meet him and be in a documentary and Werner walked in all serious and straight away said _I don't have to like you_ and the kid got all butt hurt?



I think so. He interviewed 4 or 5 different condemned men and 1 of them was stretched into a full-length film (the others were made into 1 hour documentaries on Channel 4 (UK). The whole series was interesting as hell; you could see the strain on some of them, others seemed resigned to their fates. The kid who got butt-hurt by Herzogs comment looks so fucking young, though!

Herzog managed to get unprecedented access to Texas' death row for this film, it's really interesting.


----------



## poledriver

Im watching it now. It is interesting and goes on for ages. But its great.


----------



## dopemegently

Yeah it's a bit stretched out; the one hour specials had better pacing I felt. That Werner Herzog is a great film-maker imo. I also really enjoyed Grizzly Man.

I recently discovered an obscure documentary series called Confidential File (1955); it's pretty much a '50's version of Vice, and I saw the first episode, Confidential File: Barbituates. It's a dramatised documentary about barbituate addiction. The music is over-wrought, the acting is over-the-top ie very '50's, but I found it pretty great.

It's pretty damn obscure, but it's on youtube.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

Glass: A Portrait of Philip in Twelve Parts

_documents an eventful year in the career and personal life of distinguished Western classical composer Philip Glass as he interacts with a number of friends and collaborators, who include Chuck Close, Ravi Shankar, and Martin Scorsese._

part 1: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lGaG5VJqgZg
part 2: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x__legLn4q8


----------



## Max Power

JoeTheStoner said:


> Glass: A Portrait of Philip in Twelve Parts
> 
> _documents an eventful year in the career and personal life of distinguished Western classical composer Philip Glass as he interacts with a number of friends and collaborators, who include Chuck Close, Ravi Shankar, and Martin Scorsese._
> 
> part 1: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lGaG5VJqgZg
> part 2: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x__legLn4q8



Saw that on Netflix, before I canceled. Good to know it's on YT, thanks mate. Shout out to Cavalli, Joe.


----------



## Mysterie

Inside Bjork, the documentary

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qbJCqnITC7s


----------



## kytnism

i too loved jiro dreams of sushi. his dedication was remarkable.






this was worth paying the almost $2 to watch 

...kytnism...


----------



## poledriver

*Alex James - The Cocaine Diaries*



> About this episode
> 
> Colombia now accounts for 62 per cent of the world's cocaine production, in a trade estimated to be worth US$70 billion worldwide. In this documentary former cocaine addict Alex James, bassist of Blur, travels to Colombia to see firsthand what the cocaine industry is doing to the country and its people. With near-unrestricted access, he meets the farmers, the sellers and the enforcers. His journey is particularly poignant - at the height of his addiction Alex admits to blowing a million pounds on cocaine: a fact put into perspective when he discovers that in Colombia, a single gram sells for just £1.





> Runtime - (51:30)



http://www.smh.com.au/tv/Documentary/Alex-James--The-Cocaine-Diaries-4301856.html


----------



## velmwend

I found this article the other day; thought I'd share


----------



## kytnism

not a documentary per se. but an excellent episode of parts unknown - sicily.






...kytnism...


----------



## velmwend

Fuck - watch this one - about a wethouse in the UK.  It's in 4 parts and it'll tear you up and make you laugh all the same.


----------



## Asclepius

^Thanks for posting this.


----------



## Max Power

"Shut Up, Little Man!"



Spoiler: size











Eh. It was about 30 minutes too long. That's mostly what I got from it.

It takes a look back at the story of two angry old men (one big gay, one little homophobe) and their incessant drunken arguing, which their two college-age neighbors decide to surreptitiously record. These pieces of audio verite go 'viral' in a time before the internet --- when tape trading reigned supreme. What initially starts off as a short mixtape for a few close friends turns into comic books, theatre plays, movies, and lawsuits. All revolving around these two old fogies, who unbeknownst to them, have created an underground phenomenon. I enjoyed it as a historical artifact, but it was lacking as a documentary.


----------



## poledriver

*Bulgaria's Abandoned Children (Full length)*

[video=youtube_share;UQZ-ERQczj8]http://youtu.be/UQZ-ERQczj8[/video]


----------



## poledriver

*part-1, Bulgaria's Abandoned Children Revisited*



> In 2007 the BBC documentary film 'Bulgaria's Abandoned Children caused an international outcry because the images of neglect were so shocking to witness in a country that had just become a member of the European Union. Bulgaria has more institutionalised mentally and physically disabled children than anywhere else in Europe. The film is a heart-rending and eye-opening look into the life of one institution.
> 
> Eighteen months after filming it, director Kate Blewett returned to Bulgaria in 2009 to film with a handful of the children featured in the original documentary, seeing where they are today and how their lives have changed since the outcry and changes brought about by the film.
> 
> The original documentary is set in a small Bulgarian village in an institute called Mogilino, a place where 75 unwanted disabled children are growing up. Many of them cannot walk or talk, not necessarily because they are unable to, but because they have been neglected and have never had the opportunity to learn. With extraordinary access, Blewett takes us into this tragic silent world.
> 
> The second half of the film takes the audience back to Bulgaria to see how the lives of the children have been transformed beyond recognition as a result of the public response to the film. It is testimony to the power of television to bring about concrete change, and also demonstrate how even apparently hopelessly withdrawn and 'damaged' children can be reached, helped and given a meaningful life and future with the right care.


----------



## kytnism

pole that documentary made me want to pack up my basic belongings and move to mogilino to intimately care for the children. someday i might. their basic living conditions are disgusting and kindred to a concentration camp. they need and deserve a whole lotta love 

...kytnism...


----------



## poledriver

Yeah Kytn, it was a real eye opener hey. I've done some work at group homes her for people with disabilities and it was good to know how much better care we provided for them.


----------



## poledriver

*Madness in the Fast Lane - Swedish Sisters (full)*

[video=youtube_share;9-bIWm08eJc]http://youtu.be/9-bIWm08eJc[/video]


----------



## Mysterie

this is for those interested in esotericism/buddhism/tao, a film maker learns chinese and lives for four years with hermit monks who are striving towards liberation in the secluded mountains of china


----------



## kytnism

SOOOOOO AMAZING 






...kytnism...


----------



## velmwend

poledriver said:


> *Madness in the Fast Lane - Swedish Sisters (full)*
> 
> [video=youtube_share;9-bIWm08eJc]http://youtu.be/9-bIWm08eJc[/video]



This was eerie and freaky. I saw this a few years ago. I would love to know where they are now.


----------



## mal3volent

poledriver said:


> *Bulgaria's Abandoned Children (Full length)*
> 
> [video=youtube_share;UQZ-ERQczj8]http://youtu.be/UQZ-ERQczj8[/video]




That was fuckin heartbreaking...


----------



## kytnism

as recommended by slortaone.  "under the boardwalk - the monopoly story" was fantastic and well exceeded my expectations. the actual history of monopoly during the depression is truly remarkable and was a personal stance against capitalism in a society of lost hope that still lives on and entertains so many today. watching this triggered a new found respect for the family board game that has lived on for 75 years and is still the number one board game of this generation (click above link for full free streaming).






...kytnism...


----------



## kytnism

...kytnism...


----------



## bit_pattern

*Best Mafia doco I've ever seen*

If you're into this kind of thing. From 1984 - Crime Inc The True Story of The Mafia Part. It's in seven parts, here's part one, follow the links for the rest of the series. It's some seriesly good shit.

[video=youtube_share;MRIN7UqAr2g]http://youtu.be/MRIN7UqAr2g[/video]


----------



## Dtergent

I Have Never Forgotten You: The Life & Legacy of Simon Wiesenthal

Fascinating


----------



## poledriver

*The 16 Year Old Killer Cyntoia's Story*








> The 16 Year Old Killer Cyntoia's Story: In 2004, Cyntoia Brown was arrested for the murder of a 43-year-old man. Cyntoia was a prostitute and he was her client. Film-maker Daniel Birman was granted unique access to Cyntoia from the week of her arrest, throughout her trial and over a period of six years. His documentary explores the tragic events in her life that led up to the murder, and Cyntoia's biological mother meets he daughter for the first time since giving her up for adoption 14 years earlier. The film explores the history of abuse, violence, drugs and prostitution back through three generations. As Cyntoia faces a lifetime in prison, the programme asks difficult questions about her treatment by the American justice system.



Released:	May 14, 2012
Runtime:	60 mins
Genres:	Documentary

http://www.sockshare.com/file/EB6190F5205EFD5C


----------



## poledriver

What the hell has changed on youtube? I can't seem to reply to alot of comments, or can't thumbs up or down the comments anymore even though I am logged in? 

Did I miss some change or something? Frustrating to see some warped comment and I can't reply to it. I can leave my own comment for the vid, I just cant reply to other comment like I used to be able to… ?????


----------



## Max Power

poledriver said:


> What the hell has changed on youtube? I can't seem to reply to alot of comments, or can't thumbs up or down the comments anymore even though I am logged in?
> 
> Did I miss some change or something? Frustrating to see some warped comment and I can't reply to it. I can leave my own comment for the vid, I just cant reply to other comment like I used to be able to… ?????



It's fucked, mate. Google has connected YouTube accounts to Google+ accounts and a whole bunch of other shit I'm too . . . indisposed to try and explain thoroughly. Just look it up online.

Shit sucks though.


----------



## mal3volent

i just watched this five part hitchhiking across america vice series. These two korean guys travel from LA to miami in 16 days with tons of crazy shit in the middle. Its an adventure and you kinda feel like youre there travelling with them. Trains, cars, limos, inflatable rafts...you name it.

This is the first part and theres links to the rest in the description.

[video=youtube_share;QO3-AAVTeDA]http://youtu.be/QO3-AAVTeDA[/video]


----------



## Max Power

Listening to _Dolittle_ and I remembered the Pixies had a documentary covering their break-up and reunion tour.

Only watch it if you're a fan of the band, otherwise it's a meh docu at best.


----------



## Roger&Me

lol


----------



## Bill

mal3volent said:


> i just watched this five part hitchhiking across america vice series. These two korean guys travel from LA to miami in 16 days with tons of crazy shit in the middle. Its an adventure and you kinda feel like youre there travelling with them. Trains, cars, limos, inflatable rafts...you name it.
> 
> This is the first part and theres links to the rest in the description.
> 
> [video=youtube_share;QO3-AAVTeDA]http://youtu.be/QO3-AAVTeDA[/video]



David Choe and Harry are fucking awesome
I like there China one the best

They need to get rid of this Eddie Huang dude and bring back thumbs up

Also at first I watched all three thumbs up and had no idea till the last one that David is filthy rich
He comes off as kind of a douche at first imo but now I think he's god tier, his art is awesome too

Here be the doc Harry did about David entitled Dirty Hands


----------



## kytnism

mal3volent said:


> i just watched this five part hitchhiking across america vice series. These two korean guys travel from LA to miami in 16 days with tons of crazy shit in the middle. Its an adventure and you kinda feel like youre there travelling with them. Trains, cars, limos, inflatable rafts...you name it.
> 
> This is the first part and theres links to the rest in the description.
> 
> [video=youtube_share;QO3-AAVTeDA]http://youtu.be/QO3-AAVTeDA[/video]



that was fantastic :D

thankyou for sharing mal3.

...kytnism...


----------



## poledriver

Yeah I might watch that now, I just finished the one Bill mentioned called dirty hands, amazing. I really liked that.

edit, i watched 4 of the 5 parts of thumbs up as well last night, very cool, loads of hilarious parts, that guy that gave them a lift who was drunk and gave them beers and was saying he loved them haha and doing that character of that chick with the tatts and her tits out in public and then back at her house. What a cracker of a show.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

> Written and presented by John Eliot Gardiner, one of the world’s leading interpreters of Bach’s music, Bach: A Passionate Life takes us on a physical, musical and intellectual journey in search of Bach the man and the musician.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

http://visitorsfilm.com/


----------



## ricardo08

[video=vimeo;55073825]http://vimeo.com/55073825[/video]


----------



## poledriver

*From One Second to the Next*



> From One Second to the Next: With the rise of cell phones has come a deadly new menace on the roads, texting while driving. This film has a variety of vignettes featuring various perpetrators of this foolish carelessness and their surviving victims and relatives. As they tell their stories of the traumatic accidents they suffered along with the attending police officers' testimonies, the film explores how their lives are changed forever.
> 
> Released: 	August 07, 2013
> Runtime: 	34 mins




http://www.putlocker.com/file/F39881C9FB2A4DFF#


----------



## poopie

I just watched Black Fish on Netflix. 

Why did I even bother making popcorn on the stove? I was so busy being upset and crying that I couldn't even eat it. 

I remember more than one of these deaths. 

Sad panda.


----------



## poledriver

what's black fish?


----------



## poopie

poledriver said:


> what's black fish?



It's about killer whales (specifically Tilikum) and their aggression from being in captivity. Tilikum killed a senior trainer in Orlando in 2010, but his aggressive past was well documented. 

Several former trainers from Sea World were interviewed. They also interviewed one of the guys who would capture baby orcas from the wild and take them from their families. His interview was heartbreaking.


----------



## poledriver

Oh yeah that sounds pretty sad. I had a quick look on imdb and couldnt find it, thanks for that.

Wish I had netflix, or could get it. But still loads of stuff on streaming sites so I cant complain really.


----------



## Mandark

poledriver said:


> Oh yeah that sounds pretty sad. I had a quick look on imdb and couldnt find it, thanks for that.
> 
> Wish I had netflix, or could get it. But still loads of stuff on streaming sites so I cant complain really.


http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2545118/?ref_=nv_sr_1

Easy to get from BitTorrent.


----------



## kytnism

_This video provides the facts about psychotropic drugs and the huge profits they create for the pharmaceutical industry. These drugs are not safe and have not been on the market long enough to provide sufficient long term studies regarding their effects. These drugs do cause addiction, however most "doctors" would call this dependence because you do not have to take an increasing dose over time. They are completely fine with you being addicted to the same amount of any given drug on a daily basis. Over half of the people that commit suicide in the United States are prescribed to psychotropic drugs. (Ex: Paxil (Paroxetine), Zoloft (Sertraline), Prozac, Wellbutrin (Bupropion), Effexor, Seroquil, Ultram (Tramadol), etc.)_

...kytnism...


----------



## poledriver

Mandark said:


> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2545118/?ref_=nv_sr_1
> 
> Easy to get from BitTorrent.



Cheers, hrm yeah comes up when i search imdb now too and also the streaming site has it, so no need for me to DL the whole thing. I'll just stream it sometime. 

Thanks.


----------



## Mysterie

theres been a handful of concepts that have struck me as pretty consequential and not fully understood by the majority of people around, and this is definitely one of them, so i recommend it wholeheartedly to anyone who cares about health and wellbeing

Eat, Fast and Live Longer - Horizon (i think the guy who did the documentary wrote a good book on this concept as well)

its fasting in the sense of calorie restriction on 2 consecutive days each week, which makes fasting something you dont have to fear, and also a very manageable prospect for the majority of people

it resonated with me a lot because i like the idea of paleo life, in the sense that our optimal health is achieved by mimicking our hunter gatherer ancestors who, imo, lived truer to how our bodies were designed to function, they would have had to do intermittent fasting because of the nature of that lifestyle. also interesting to note is that the life expectancy during the great depression increased by 6 years, another thing to back up the mentality that eating less a couple days of the week can do more for you than eating to completely fill your appetite all the time




kytnism said:


> _This video provides the facts about psychotropic drugs and the huge profits they create for the pharmaceutical industry. These drugs are not safe and have not been on the market long enough to provide sufficient long term studies regarding their effects. These drugs do cause addiction, however most "doctors" would call this dependence because you do not have to take an increasing dose over time. They are completely fine with you being addicted to the same amount of any given drug on a daily basis. Over half of the people that commit suicide in the United States are prescribed to psychotropic drugs. (Ex: Paxil (Paroxetine), Zoloft (Sertraline), Prozac, Wellbutrin (Bupropion), Effexor, Seroquil, Ultram (Tramadol), etc.)_
> 
> ...kytnism...



its completely laughable (in a dark comedy sense) to me that turmeric is as effective as some ssri medications for depression, it makes me sad to watch friends who are not even chronically depressed, go on anti-depressants and be worse off and become grosser people because of it


----------



## jackie jones

I recently watched an HBO documentary titled "Life According to Sam", which documents Progeria, the premature aging disease, within several children worldwide.

It was enlightening, and not as sad as I thought it would be. Those are some strong and wise young people. May God bless them


----------



## Mysterie

jackie jones said:


> I recently watched an HBO documentary titled "Life According to Sam", which documents Progeria, the premature aging disease, within several children worldwide.
> 
> It was enlightening, and not as sad as I thought it would be. Those are some strong and wise young people. May God bless them



thats a crazy coincidence but they used progeria as a cite as to why fasting causes cells to start healing instead of burning energy because of the low levels of of IGF-1 in people with progeria which supposedly makes them 'immune' to all the classic reasons westerners die early (stroke/heart disease/cancer) and which is why they have not had 1 single reported case of those illnesses occurring, even though they have higher rates of smoking and unhealthy eating, resulting from the social stigma against extreme shortness id asssume, interesting stuff..


----------



## Bardeaux

Mysterie said:


> its completely laughable (in a dark comedy sense) to me that turmeric is as effective as some ssri medications for depression, it makes me sad to watch friends who are not even chronically depressed, go on anti-depressants and be worse off and become grosser people because of it



It's a money maker, though. So many people are subject to so much propaganda on a daily basis, when's the last time you watched network television for an hour or more without at least one or two ads featuring smiling, happy people or cartoon characters selling SSRI medications? The pharmaceutical industry is notoriously unethical in this regard, so much so as to invent new disorders to market to. It's an extremely important aspect of society that simply can't be entrusted to private enterprise imo. 






_America Was Here_ is a fantastic journey through countries invaded by the US during the cold war and the consequences this has had on these societies. It's a few years old though, but still a very interesting watch.


----------



## Max Power

Bardeaux said:


> Academy Award winning documentary investigates the workings of the global financial industry before and after the 2008 economic crisis. This one is pretty excellent, I highly recommend it.



Recently viewed this one. It was very well put together, good interviews and nice pacing. Although it was produced awhile back, the message is just as relevant today, if not more so. Financial institutions are just as unregulated as ever and whatever 'safeguards' were put in place by the government since then are easily circumvented through shifty paperwork. Sadly, financial instability isn't restricted to just one country as China seems to be having a growing 'subprime crisis' of their own due to shadow banking. It begs the question, what will ultimately destroy civilization --- war or our own greed?


----------



## Bardeaux

^I'm inclined to say that one tends to cause the other


----------



## Pharcyde

poopie said:


> I just watched Black Fish on Netflix.
> 
> Why did I even bother making popcorn on the stove? I was so busy being upset and crying that I couldn't even eat it.
> 
> I remember more than one of these deaths.
> 
> Sad panda.



It made me want to blow up some seaworlds


----------



## poopie

Muscle Shoals was really fucking good. 

Duh.


----------



## ColtDan

The Imposter


----------



## Max Power

Been goin' a bit heavy on the documentaries lately.

_Wordplay_






It's about Will Shortz and his time as editor of the NYT crossword puzzle. It also follows the yearly crossword tournament that he runs. I like doing them but never imagined there was such a following behind these puzzles. People take it pretty seriously. But it's far from a serious documentary. It features the likes of Jon Stewart, Bill Clinton (the Bob Dole thing was so fuckin' cool), some indie lesbian chicks, and The Moose (Mike Mussina). Highly recommended for crossword nerds, you can learn some neat facts on how they make 'em.

_Unmistaken Child_






High ranking Buddhist priest dies and his closest disciple goes and looks all over Nepal for his reincarnation in the form of a newborn. As strictly a documentary, I feel this one falls short. However, adding the breathtakingly amazing locations where they travel to totally makes up for all that. Really beautiful spots. Wow. Anyways, I'm skeptical that such a thing as reincarnation truly exists however after viewing some of the 'coincidences' in this film it made me a bit less . . . doubtful? As Bill O'Reilly would say, 'You can't explain that'.

_Guns, Germs, and Steel_






As much of a booknerd that I am, any book this size is entirely too daunting for me. Thank god for TV. It follows Jared Diamond, mostly around Papua New Guinea where he tries to explain why some civilizations can't seem to 'get off the ground' while others seems to prosper marvelously. Obviously guns, germs, and steel play a key part. Duh. It's a NatGeo produced affair, so you kinda know what you're getting. I felt like most of the ideas put forward were already common knowledge but there were some gems in there.


----------



## poledriver

*CNN Weed Sanjay Gupta Report*

CNN Weed Sanjay Gupta Report: In ‘Weed’, a one hour documentary, CNN’s chief medical correspondent Dr. Sanjay Gupta spends nearly a year traveling the globe to shed light on the debate. While it is part of a lifestyle for some, it is a lifeline for others including five-year-old Charlotte Figi. Charlotte suffers from a rare condition called Dravet’s syndrome, making her prone to up to 300 seizures per week. Like many people who use marijuana for medicinal purposes, parents Paige and Matt Figi tried every other option before resorting to this type of prescription. Dr. Gupta follows their journey. Gupta takes viewers to Colorado where weed dispensaries and pot cafes have become the norm. Dealers, doctors, users – Gupta meets with various people, like the Figis, offering a raw insight to what’s been dubbed “The Green Rush.” He also talks to experts about whether marijuana can be addictive-and whether it can contribute to long-term damage in the brain. Gupta’s final stops are in Tel Aviv and Jerusalem where he meets with some of the pioneers behind marijuana study, offering access to decades of innovative and cutting-edge research.

Released:	August 13, 2013







I enjoyed this.


----------



## alasdairm

finally, somebody made a documentary to tell the story of the (for me, legendary) band big star: Big Star: Nothing Can Hurt Me

alasdair


----------



## 95Land

Max Power said:


> It features The Moose (Mike Mussina.)



The only documentary that Mussina should be in is one that explains how a literal douchebag can catch and throw a baseball. 
It would seem impossible for something with no arms and made of plastic. 
But, yeah. He sucked. 
Red Sox, MFers.


----------



## alasdairm

95Land said:


> *literal* douchebag


i do not think that word means what you think it means.

alasdair


----------



## ColtDan

The Whale

"The true story of Luna, a young, wild killer whale who tries to befriend people on the rugged west coast of Vancouver Island."

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1708537/


----------



## 95Land

alasdairm said:


> i do not think that word means what you think it means.
> 
> alasdair



Jeez.....
The word has a number of different definitions and uses but yes, the way I wrote it evokes a much different image than what I intended. 
Hahahaheh..... Meh.

95Land


----------



## poledriver

*Channel 4 documentary 'Don't Look Down'*



> Urban free climbers are a new breed of daredevils, young men and women who illegally climb cranes and buildings without any safety equipment, then hang from them, hundreds of metres above the ground, one slip from certain death...
> 
> Free climbing originated in Eastern Europe, but has recently spread to Britain.
> 
> James Kingston is a 23-year-old who lives with his mother near Southampton. In his spare time James scales the local 100m cranes and 200m radio towers.
> 
> Now James embarks on a journey to the spiritual home of urban free climbing, Ukraine, where he teams up with the infamous Mustang Wanted, the craziest climber of them all.
> 
> As Mustang and James explore Kiev, the pair push themselves to new extremes, climbing derelict buildings and tightrope-walking hundreds of metres above the city, before finally heading to the iconic Moscow bridge to attempt Mustang's latest death defying stunt.
> 
> Don't Look Down is fascinating, revealing and nerve-wracking.
> 
> SERIES SYNOPSIS
> 
> This documentary follows James Kingston, an urban free climber who scales 100m cranes, 200m radio towers, tall buildings and bridges... without using any safety equipment at all



[video=youtube_share;qUtRvhTT8FM]http://youtu.be/qUtRvhTT8FM[/video]

I just watched the whole doco, and these guys are crazy.. I was so nervous just watching them.. I dont know how they do it.


----------



## Bardeaux

*The Square*

I've been wanting to catch this one for some time. It's a great look into the Egyptian revolutions from the perspective of an assorted number of protesters.


----------



## Mr.Scagnattie

If anyones seen Heroin Holiday from Vice on Youtube, really cool stuff. Makes me wanna go to Prague. Hah.


----------



## Bardeaux

Is that the one where people from all over come to harvest poppies and inject very raw, heavily contaminated morphine (refined opium, really)? I thought it was interesting, but I don't think I would have partaken in the festivities. Maybe I would garner a bit of smokeable opium and hang out though.


----------



## Mr.Scagnattie

^^

Yeah that's the one. Only way I'd partake is if I brought the right chemicals with me, and equipment to produce some semblance of a safe/sterile mixture. Because technically, they weren't even making heroin. They were using vinegar to convert the opium, but it was only strong enough to convert it to morphine. So that's what they were banging all day and night.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

^ that was a good one. like how it mentioned problems with drugs in society being illegal and they were all pretty chill just hanging out scraping poppy in there own lil' opium paradise.

here's one i have on atm "A Journey Into the Mind of P"


----------



## JoeTheStoner

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ricky_Rodriguez


----------



## Tryptamino

Religulous with Bill Maher
Methadonia
2012: A Time For Change
Jiro Dreams Of Sushi


----------



## Thanatos

Cocaine Cowboys


----------



## ebola?

Ali said:
			
		

> i do not think that word means what you think it means.
> 
> alasdair



Mr. Land wanted to intimate that the chap was full of acetic acid though. 

ebola


----------



## 95Land

^That is what I meant. It's why I wrote the part about a bag(douche) having logistical issues throwing a baseball. Cause it's just a bag with no arms or a brain or much of anything else, you see....
I'm not saying it makes any sense. I don't remember what my thought process was at the time. Just that I did have a mental image of a actual douchebag with a Yankee cap on.
This is retarded. Haha.


----------



## Mr.Scagnattie

Bigfanofthemdrugs said:


> Religulous with Bill Maher
> Methadonia
> 2012: A Time For Change
> Jiro Dreams Of Sushi



Methadonia was awesome.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

i love that bmore accent, how they pronounce dude/do "duuudes, duuu"


----------



## poledriver

^ Looks good, I wont to see that now.


----------



## Mr.Scagnattie

I watched Union Square again last night. It's a great documentary that came out in 2003, directed by Stephen Szklarski. It shows a very real and raw look into the heroin culture and lives of a number of East Village NYC addicts. One of the best documentaries on heroin and addiction I've seen. 

Union Square


----------



## quiet roar

Too many pages to check if it has previously been mentioned, but either way, it deserves to be recognised more than once:

Standing In The Shadows of Motown. 

Doco on The Funk Brothers, Motown's number one house band.


----------



## dwamn

i don't remember the name but vangard did one on oxycodone that was legit


----------



## 95Land

^Oxycontin Express. Was good, revealing at the time.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

really looking forward to this louis theroux LA stories: Continuing his diverse exploration of life in America, Louis looks at LA’s problem with neglected and feral dogs; the experiences of patients with life-threatening conditions at the city’s most famous hospital; and examines how California deals with sex offenders after they are released from prison.


----------



## Roachsucker

Don't know if this was mentioned earlier,   but "world at war" has to rank as amongst the best documentaries ever made, if only for its comprehensiveness (24x1 hour episodes) and its genuine effort at being objective - a documentary made at the height of the cold war which gives due credit to the ussr's leading role in defeating nazi germany deserves to be watched. 

Other good docus (not drug-related, as those have already been covered) include:
- 50 years war (covers israel and the palestinian/arab conflict from 48-98)
- restrepo (Afghanistan)
- masters of money
- inside job

...will add more when I think of them...


----------



## TheAgnostic

@roachsucker Masters of money is probably my favorite doc.
My other favorites would definitely include Zeitgiest and Thrive


----------



## Bardeaux

Inequality For All 

A look into past and present wealth inequalities hosted by economist and former Secretary of Labor Robert Reich. I've seen lots and lots of similar documentaries, but found this one to be rather unique. The film documents interviews from billionaires and struggling families alike, even registered Republican voters who recognize the troubling conditions that vast inequality have on civic responsibility, politics and society as a whole.  

I can't say I learned much new material from this film, as this is a subject I'm already very interested in, but it's very well done and takes a very politically fair approach to examining the current situation.


----------



## tackyspiral

its probably been mentioned but i enjoyed the 3 part prohibition series that aired on PBS a couple years ago


----------



## kytnism

history channel. WW2 in colour: the lost colour archives.

its a four part documentary, but offers a poignant and vivid view that is well worth the watch :D

...kytnism...


----------



## tunesey

Zietegiest got me thinking find it on netflix


----------



## maxalfie

Roachsucker said:
			
		

> Don't know if this was mentioned
> earlier, but "world at war" has to rank
> as amongst the best documentaries
> ever made, if only for its
> comprehensiveness (24x1 hour
> episodes) and its genuine effort at
> being objective - a documentary made
> at the height of the cold war which
> gives due credit to the ussr's leading
> role in defeating nazi germany deserves
> to be watched.


Truly brilliant series, covering all the main battles etc, with some absolutely fantastic footage showing just how hard war is on everyone.Learnt a lot from this.


----------



## psood0nym

*The Act of Killing*





According to a Google search of Bluelight, outside of my thread for this doc it's only been mentioned once elsewhere on the site (not F&T). Werner Herzog has stated we're unlikely to see another film like this in the next 10 years, "It's big." The creator spent a decade in Indonesia interviewing the victors of a genocidal anti-communist campaign in the 1960s that took the lives of half a million people, ultimately convincing them to act in a movie in which they recreate their killings in a style reminiscent of old American gangster films -- their own directorial choice. It's an attempt to make them confront their pasts (and it mostly works). There are many surreal moments. Among the most jarring for me was a talk show appearance where a gleeful and fawning host recapitulates the genocide to a cheering crowd (it's very much like you might imagine Germany if the Nazis had won, though reportedly many Indonesians are horrified). It's ridiculous that it didn't win the Oscar. 

It can be watched on Netflix Instant.





HOST: “Let’s give Anwar and his friends a big round of applause, because they invented a new, more humane, more efficient system for killing Communists.”​


----------



## alasdairm

^ troubling and brilliant movie.

alasdair


----------



## JoeTheStoner

receiving the act of killing as i type. edit! * yea man the act of killing is without doubt one of the most gnarly documentaries ever made. what a fuckin trip!

watched "narco cultura" earlier, must see for all who follow the mexican cartel drug war


----------



## Jean-Paul

recommended if you like outsider art


----------



## cj

I just watched "The Tillman Story". It was really good. Emotionally gut wrenching and maddening but really good.


----------



## Bardeaux

Detroitopia 

Fairly decent documentary that follows citizens of Detroit who are still living in the city despite the massive industrial and residential exodus. This might be particularly interesting for those who are living outside the US and are wondering what life and culture in Detroit actually looks like. 






Currently, I'm watching First Out of Africa. An anthropologists chronicle of her attempt at making contact with an isolated "African" tribe that been living in southeast Asia for tens of thousands of years.


----------



## poledriver

[video=youtube_share;8mPlO1WnLHQ]http://youtu.be/8mPlO1WnLHQ[/video]


----------



## alasdairm

i second marwencol. weird and wonderful.

alasdair


----------



## alasdairm

i highly recommend deep water. it's not just the best documentary i've ever seen, it's one of the best films i've ever seen.

alasdair


----------



## Melvinsparks901707

Street Wise is a great one, has some depressing scenes though, but shit you cant even write(real life shit)


----------



## ColtDan

tunesey said:


> Zietegiest got me thinking find it on netflix



Brilliant documentary that

Dirty Pictures "The creator of MDMA (Ecstasy)" [HD]A


----------



## psood0nym

*TV Junkie*

“TV Junkie” is composed of 3,000 hours of mostly self-shot “video diaries” by former Inside Edition anchorman and functional crack addict Rick Kirkham. The sifted and winnowed end product is both frequently fascinating and difficult to watch. Kirkham's efforts to exhaustively document all aspects of his life smack of exactly the sort of indulgent and self-aggrandizing exploits you might expect a successful, quasi-tabloid journalist of the 90s to engage in. There was no getting around my suspicion that this video confessional represents one last desperate effort at regaining the fame he's lost. In a likewise prevaricated, very real and even somewhat familiar way, his on-camera lamentations self-consciously document his drug use and the effects his bad behavior is having on his young family and career while simultaneously functioning as a way of “addressing” problems without doing anything consequential about them. Tellingly, Kirkham only tapes the footage, never watches it. 

It's ironic that this evasive technique may be playing a roll in his ongoing success over addiction, as it will forever serve as a very public airing of his dirty laundry and commitment to stay clean. Though I found myself occasionally put off by Kirkham's personality in addition to the expected attendant frustrations of watching an addict's downward spiral, there's an honesty of intent that's almost necessarily associated with so much of this sort of fly on the wall home video that I have to respect the efforts the documentary represents at the same time. 

“TV Junkie” was recently added to Netflix Instant Video.


----------



## Jesusgreen

Mr.Scagnattie said:


> ^^
> 
> Yeah that's the one. Only way I'd partake is if I brought the right chemicals with me, and equipment to produce some semblance of a safe/sterile mixture. Because technically, they weren't even making heroin. They were using vinegar to convert the opium, but it was only strong enough to convert it to morphine. So that's what they were banging all day and night.



Bit late but notice how the reporter actually goes and states the method himself without hearing it from the guys - I wonder if he just looked up "Crude heroin cook" or something on Google. I have a feeling they were just trying to extract the Morphine for IV in the first place, and not always doing the best job, hence the "dirty hits". It's possible they were acetylating the Morphine kind of like Kompot (old school Polish heroin from the communist days, where they just acetylated poppy straw) - but if they were doing that, even if they messed up pretty bad, there'd still be some Heroin in the end product, not just Morphine like the tests found, so maybe they just gave him some opium not some cooked product at the end, thinking since they showed him how to cook it he'd do it himself or whatever?

Iunno really.

Anyway this one might have been mentioned already but check out Breakfast with Hunter Thompson if you're a fan of his or want to know a little something about the guy and haven't seen it


----------



## bit_pattern

All you dope fiends might enjoy BBC's Blood, Smack & Tears - Afghanistan's Heroin Hell

[video=dailymotion;x1zv9ch]http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x1zv9ch_blood-smack-tears-afghanistan-s-heroin-hell-couchtripper_news[/video]


----------



## Myxomatosis

The documentary _Fresh_.

A trailer for it: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dPBIm_G0IR0

About agricultural methods, sustainability for environment & humanity, industrial food system, and other issues pertaining to food.  It can be found for free online.


----------



## Erikmen

bit_pattern said:


> All you dope fiends might enjoy BBC's Blood, Smack & Tears - Afghanistan's Heroin Hell
> 
> [video=dailymotion;x1zv9ch]http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x1zv9ch_blood-smack-tears-afghanistan-s-heroin-hell-couchtripper_news[/video]



That´s horrible man. I´ve come to BL not to use heroin. Not to get a taste of it. Thus far, BL has really helped me, although I´m on Methadone, and of course other meds related to sleeping etc. But not heroin, as I intended to use beforehand.
Great video, it shows where all this shit comes from and how degraded people become when addicted.


----------



## bit_pattern

Erikmen said:


> That´s horrible man. I´ve come to BL not to use heroin. Not to get a taste of it. Thus far, BL has really helped me, although I´m on Methadone, and of course other meds related to sleeping etc. But not heroin, as I intended to use beforehand.
> Great video, it shows where all this shit comes from and how degraded people become when addicted.



Glad you enjoyed it (actually, in retrospect, "enjoy" might be the wrong word - glad you appreciated it). And best of luck with your recovery, sounds like you're making some good headway already


----------



## poledriver

I watched it this morning, I liked it.


----------



## herbavore

*Maya Lin* is a great documentary about the 21 year old architecture undergrad from Yale that designed the Viet Nam war memorial. She then went on to design, at the request of Morris Dees, the Civil Rights Memorial in Alabama. I don't think I have ever been so impressed with an artist's confidence. Her vision is profound and stunning and her confidence is like nothing I have ever seen before in a person of that age. (The film spanned 10 years in her career but the footage of her standing up in front of the angry vets, screaming journalists and posturing politicians, looking all of 11 or 12 years old and calmly holding her own, is pretty inspiring.)


----------



## Erikmen

bit_pattern said:


> Glad you enjoyed it (actually, in retrospect, "enjoy" might be the wrong word - glad you appreciated it). And best of luck with your recovery, sounds like you're making some good headway already



Thanks!!


----------



## norm4n

"The Act of Killing": These guys are fucked up in so many ways. Tarantino couldn't create them better.






"I'm Herman from the Businessmen and Workers Party!"

Someone tell me they aren't for real.


----------



## bit_pattern

Documenting the invention of morphine with the always wonderful Michael Mosley - I've seen him self experiment with everything from NO2 to psilocybin in the name of good documentary making. Haven't watched this yet but it's sure to be a cracker.

Pain, Pus & Poison - The Search For Modern Medicines 1: Pain (2013) 

[video=youtube_share;gdFP_HzsZBA]http://youtu.be/gdFP_HzsZBA[/video]


----------



## bit_pattern

Yup - he doesn't disappoint. Gets injected with sodium pentothal to test out it's properties as a truth serum. Also recounts the interesting history of heroin's invention. Y'all will enjoy this one I reckon


----------



## poledriver

*The Internet's Own Boy: The Story of Aaron Swartz*


----------



## bit_pattern

^^ Saw that was on one of the catch up sites - is it the kid who topped himself after releasing a shit load of pirated academic journals? Good?


----------



## poledriver

Yeah that's the guy. I really liked it. Really smart dude, shame he got so boxed in over bullshit charges, it's really worth watching imo.


----------



## kytnism

tent city: making a career out of homelessness.



> Steve had a home, a job & a hobby. Now he's a minister of 'Tent City', and he lives in the woods of New Jersey, USA. All sorts of people live here. Some jobless, others working but can't afford a home. They fight to protect 'Tent City' against local government, which wants to demolish it.



...kytnism...


----------



## JackiePeyton

http://walrusvideo.com/pink-ribbons-inc/  Pink Ribbons


I bet the cinematography in "The Act of Killing" wasn't as breathtaking as what Leni Riefenstahl did


----------



## LuGoJ

Style Wars. Graffiti documentary from the 80's.


----------



## poledriver

^ Love it, seen it many times, what an era that was.

'wild style' is also great and 'stations of the elevated' which has been re done recently I think and I cant wait to see the newer version eventually.


----------



## bit_pattern

The Machine That Changed the World - charts the invention of the Olivetti Programma 101, the world's first personal computer. A fascinating and strangely heartwarming tale of 5 Italian engineers

[video=youtube_share;kYFRdV1r4nU]http://youtu.be/kYFRdV1r4nU[/video]


----------



## cannabolita

Staub.  It's a German documentary on dust (as in, fine particulate matter - of all kinds).  It's beautifully philosophical and detailed.  Can't quite put it into words - but I'd never have thought a documentary about dust would be as interesting as it is.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1094277/


----------



## Carl Landrover

A search of the thread yielded no results, so sorry if this has already been mentioned. It's a very sad documentary, but was worth watching. It was called "Very Young Girls" and was about the current state of prostitution and how often young girls are tricked into getting into the life. These 2 pimps or whatever had made a documentary that they wanted to sell to HBO about how they were going around and getting girls to prostitute for them. Girls that were maybe 13, 14 years old. They got arrested for it, but some of their footage was in the documentary. It was disturbing.


----------



## kytnism

hallucinogen honey hunters - hunting "mad honey" in nepal.



> Published on Sep 29, 2013
> A tribe of Nepal hunt a wild honey with natural psychoactive properties ("mad honey")
> they use it as a medicine and a soft drug.
> Dipak, the translator of this movie is overdosing and fall unconcious.



a short film, of just under a half hour. but well worth the time/perspective. its nothing short of amazing.

...kytnism...


----------



## poledriver

Carl Landrover said:


> A search of the thread yielded no results, so sorry if this has already been mentioned. It's a very sad documentary, but was worth watching. It was called "Very Young Girls" and was about the current state of prostitution and how often young girls are tricked into getting into the life. These 2 pimps or whatever had made a documentary that they wanted to sell to HBO about how they were going around and getting girls to prostitute for them. Girls that were maybe 13, 14 years old. They got arrested for it, but some of their footage was in the documentary. It was disturbing.



That was disturbing and sad. What fuckwits. What did it say they got at the end, 10 or 15 yrs. Good, should have been longer.


----------



## velmwend

Carl Landrover said:


> A search of the thread yielded no results, so sorry if this has already been mentioned. It's a very sad documentary, but was worth watching. It was called "Very Young Girls" and was about the current state of prostitution and how often young girls are tricked into getting into the life. These 2 pimps or whatever had made a documentary that they wanted to sell to HBO about how they were going around and getting girls to prostitute for them. Girls that were maybe 13, 14 years old. They got arrested for it, but some of their footage was in the documentary. It was disturbing.



Um, just be careful what you google if you're searching for this documentary.


----------



## poledriver

*The Girl Who Talked to Dolphins*



> This superb documentary about a talking dolphin who fell 'madly in love' with a female researcher in the 1960s resisted sensationalism, says Iona McLaren








The discreet title of Tuesday night's groundbreaking documentary The Girl Who Talked to Dolphins (BBC Four) spoke volumes about the programme.

How narrowly did the film avoid being called something like “The Girl Paid by NASA to have Sex with a Dolphin”? Or “The Mad Scientist Who Gave Dolphins LSD”?

Dealing with the indisputably bizarre experiments that took place in the mid-Sixties in a Carribbean research facility known as Dolphin Point Laboratory, it has been standard practice for reporting to take the raciest possible line. 

Who, after all, can resist a cocktail as sensational as sex 'n' drugs 'n' dolphins?

Yet the anti-sensationalist approach of Christopher Riley’s superb documentary was its trump card, securing - for the first time ever - interviews with the main protagonists from Dolphin Point. 

The story he laid out with fresh material was moving and complex: a tale of Sixties idealism gone sour.

Cont -

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/culture/...irl-Who-Talked-to-Dolphins-review-moving.html


----------



## Mysterie

had a great time watching a doco i found called 'vinyl'

its about vinyl collectors who have taken their hobby to the point of addiction, most of them at least

i love watching stuff about people who are obsessed over something, and can devote most of their time to that thing

really pure doco. dont really have to know much about vinyl records to enjoy watching this, highly recommended


----------



## JoeTheStoner

^nice, gonna send that one to my dad, he's a record collector.


Mysterie said:


> i love watching stuff about people who are obsessed over something, and can devote most of their time to that thing


check out "love child"  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Love_Child_(2014_film)

_It’s no secret that video games can be addictive. But deadly? In 2010 in South Korea, a couple stood trial for manslaughter after their infant daughter died — allegedly due to her parents’ negligence. Mom and dad were playing an online fantasy game to the point of total obsession. In Valerie Veatch’s documentary Love Child, she explores the world of online gaming and how South Korean authorities are attempting to monitor the growing problem, which they see as a major social menace._


----------



## kytnism

a gourmet weed dinner at hunter s. thompsons house



> To celebrate marijuana legalization in Colorado, Munchies columnist David Bienenstock recently traveled to Aspen, to attend a legal seminar hosted by the National Organization for the Reform of Marijuana Laws—America's oldest and largest group dedicated to legalizing cannabis. And since the late Hunter S. Thompson was one of NORML's earliest and most consistent supporters, we figured what better way to embrace the sweet smell of herbal liberation in the Rocky Mountain State than by throwing a small victory party at Owl Farm—the author and advocate's home and “fortified compound” in Woody Creek—featuring an appropriately over-the-top pairing of fully legal cannabis and high-end cuisine?
> 
> Pulling this off required first and foremost the permission and kind hospitality of Anita Thompson, Hunter Thompson's widow, who resides at Owl Farm and keeps a close eye on her dearly departed husband's literary legacy. Then, to handle the culinary and scientific feat of preparing a multi-course marijuana-infused meal of the highest order, we partnered Chef Chris Lanter of Aspen hotspot Cache Cache with cannabis-infusion expert Tamar Wise, former head of science at the world's largest marijuana edibles company.
> 
> In all, we infused four different oils, using four different ganja strains, for use in four different preparations (three savory and one dessert), with a joint of each strain set aside for smoking. All served to a highly select group of heads at Owl Farm, including NORML's founder, and Hunter S. Thompson's close friend, Keith Stroup—our guest of honor. And now, it's time to: Buy the ticket, take the ride...



...kytnism...


----------



## Bardeaux

Maiden Trip 

A 14 year old Dutch girl documents her two year voyage in becoming the youngest person to ever sail around the world alone. Pretty amazing stuff.


----------



## alasdairm

^ if you liked that, you'd probably love deep water. it's not just the best documentary i've ever seen, it's one of the best films i've ever seen.

alasdair


----------



## kytnism

isolated tribes man meets white modern tribe man for the first time.

very cool and eye opening.

...kytnism...


----------



## JoeTheStoner

enjoy


----------



## poledriver

^ Yeah I saw that a while ago and enjoyed it.


----------



## poledriver

I watched this earlier -


----------



## JoeTheStoner

^ great to see hip hop culture uniting people, especially in a war-torn region.


----------



## kytnism

two very moving and insightful views of the state of poverty in the lives of many australian families thanks to abc and four corners.

...kytnism...


----------



## JoeTheStoner

kytnism said:


> two very moving and insightful views of the state of poverty in the lives of many australian families thanks to abc and four corners.


reminds me of this one i recently saw from hbo entitled "Paycheck to Paycheck: The Life and Times of Katrina Gilbert" it may also be of interest to you






ya hear statistics about poverty, unemployment, etc, it's just percentages/numbers. when ya see this and get an insight into real lives and faces of people going through the struggle... really makes ya feel for those and be thankful for all ya got even if it's not much.


----------



## kytnism

^ that was great joe, thanks for sharing. 

another excellent documentary pressing on the same issue, also by hbo is "american winter". it depicts "middle class" families on minimum wage, unable to survive practically during the months of winter due to additional, yet basic expenses in food/heat etc. 






...kytnism...


----------



## JoeTheStoner

^ wanted to wait to reply till i got a chance to check that one out. yea, really powerful piece. leaves me kind of speechless and i just hang my head sayin to myself "damn"

that one couple was talking about "we use to talk about the future, our dreams... forget the dreams, how do we make it till tomorrow ?"

the subject and "winter" in the title instantly reminded me of the film winter's bone.


----------



## kytnism

indeed. it was pretty intense joe and makes the mind wonder how within a first world country there can be so much poverty and silent suffering behind closed doors.

thanks for the recommendation of winters bone. i just checked out the imdb page, and now must see it. sounds excellent (and i LOVE jennifer lawrence). :D

...kytnism...


----------



## JoeTheStoner

kytnism said:


> makes the mind wonder how within a first world country there can be so much poverty and silent suffering behind closed doors.


 well said. tis a reason to watch documentaries like that, to really examine that sort of subject matter and open those doors.

np, you'll dig the movie for sure.  great soundtrack too.


----------



## ricardo08

Jodorowsky's Dune



> In 1975, Chilean director Alejandro Jodorowsky, whose films EL TOPO and THE HOLY MOUNTAIN launched and ultimately defined the midnight movie phenomenon, began work on his most ambitious project yet. Starring his own 12 year old son Brontis alongside Orson Welles, Mick Jagger, David Carradine and Salvador Dali, featuring music by Pink Floyd and art by some of the most provocative talents of the era, including HR Giger and Jean 'Moebius' Giraud, Jodorowsky's adaptation of Frank Herbert's classic sci-fi novel DUNE was poised to change cinema forever.


----------



## Bardeaux

^wow, everything about that sounds terrific.


----------



## my3rdeye

Jodorowsky's Dune was great. Watched "The Source Family" about 60's California cult of that name. I never heard of them but they put out a bunch of psychedelic records and all these rock stars name them an influence. Pretty trippy doc and a more positive portrayal of a scene that the media wants to portray as all Manson or Jonestown type insanity. Not that the people in this cult are not bat shit crazy, because they are. It's just they weren't planning any mass suicide. 

[video=youtube_share;F3f4aleOAxo]http://youtu.be/F3f4aleOAxo[/video]


----------



## Carl Landrover

^
Is that group still around just under a different name. The Family International or something?

Is that the group that would get men to join by having women in the group sex them up? Sex them up good.


----------



## my3rdeye

Carl Landrover said:


> ^
> Is that group still around just under a different name. The Family International or something?
> 
> Is that the group that would get men to join by having women in the group sex them up? Sex them up good.



No that is the children of god or family international or something. River Phoenix was in that one. Southern California had so many cults then it's hard to keep them separate. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Family_International
en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Source_Family


----------



## ozzmotik

the entire beef series is probably my favorite series, period.
i also have a large amount of love for the drugs, inc series.


----------



## poledriver

Yeah I like drugs inc as well but the last one i watched was pretty weak it was called Drug Dealers POV or something like that. I didn't think it was up to their usual standard.


----------



## kytnism

^ likewise. i watched "molly madness" recently and wasnt sure how i felt about it by the end of it?

today i have enjoyed the "4/20" playlist on vice. the issue of medical marijuana (especially when involving terribly/terminally ill children) is one i love learning as much as possible about. 

...kytnism...


----------



## poledriver

^ Yeah it's a subject I like to watch or know more about too. It's quite terrible how people here in Aus can be dying and not be allowed to legally use weed still, and Abbotts come out saying he supports MMJ, so hopefully the flood gates are about to open here and we some real big changes in the laws in regards to cannabis. I've had family members and close friends die of cancer who wonted weed and were unable to get it, its fucking shit not to allow someone really sick or dying access to such an easier to grow plant.


----------



## norm4n

I like to watch drugs inc. too, but it seems like a ridiculous fake for the most time. :D


----------



## Freon

Dope Sick Love


----------



## Bardeaux

Recently watched I know That Voice

It profiles voice actors and the history of the craft. It's quite trippy watching a live person do the actual voices of animated characters you've known for years.


----------



## Mysterie

just watched Jisoe, about a melbourne graffiti artist 

really raw and real doco, it was moving...


----------



## poledriver

^ Yeah, I own it on DVD.. Love it. 

The guy who made it (Eddie Martin I think his name is) has made a new one recently as well about the Pappas Brothers Tas and Ben the (champion) skateboarding brothers from Melb, you can find bits and the trailer on youtube, looks great, im hanging to watch it. It was just released recently.


----------



## Mysterie

interesting, i didn't realise it was the same guy. i thought vice were going to have _all this mayhem_ just on their channel, needless to say i'm bummed i'll have to wait for it to be in some cinema maybe or a rip..


----------



## Mysterie

also i saw dhamma brothers today, which is about an american prison which did a couple of vipassana meditation courses (10 days of 6ish hours meditation a day), so it follows the inmates as they progress etc, i thought it was a really well shot doco, and was pleasantly surprised the soundtrack included early 2000's alternative rock that i used to listen to.


----------



## poledriver

Mysterie said:


> interesting, i didn't realise it was the same guy. i thought vice were going to have _all this mayhem_ just on their channel, needless to say i'm bummed i'll have to wait for it to be in some cinema maybe or a rip..



Yeah, i'm glad you knew the name I just noticed I didnt include it in my post. I was hoping to a buy a DVD of it when I can, even if I see a rip of it on the web first.


----------



## Zerrr

I enjoyed watching these Netflix docs: (some might be a few years old)

Bhutto

The Good Son

Particle Fever

Downloaded (about napster)

Print the Legend


----------



## Kenickie

The Galapagos Affair.

Fucking weird and disturbing. These settlers move to this island. And then they start dying. Murder dying. Shit was fucked up.


----------



## Zerrr

^ yea thought about watching that one but seemed a little too fkd...glad I didn't.

more Netflix docs:

Sins of my father (Pablo Escobar is the father)

PAGE ONE: INSIDE THE NEW YORK TIMES

Big Boys Gone Bananas!* 

It would be nice if Netflix would update their catalog someday. Suppose I will attempt to watch Hank: Five Years from the Brink.


----------



## Bardeaux

Kenickie said:


> The Galapagos Affair.
> 
> Fucking weird and disturbing. These settlers move to this island. And then they start dying. Murder dying. Shit was fucked up.



This was a real documentary? 

Or was it a "documentary"?


----------



## Max Power

It was a documentary", actually.


----------



## Zerrr

The Unknown Known 

Mission Blue


----------



## Bardeaux

Max Power said:


> It was a documentary", actually.



I mean, it kinda sounds like a "found footage" version of _The Beach_

edit- I just looked it up, sounds quite interesting.



Zerrr said:


> The Unknown Known



I also watched this recently. That Rumsfeld had a way with words, huh?


----------



## mew4

blackfish is very good and interesting


----------



## poledriver

*The Paedophile Hunter*

This one-off observational documentary follows controversial online vigilante Stinson Hunter and his associates, who pose as underage children on social networking sites in order to identify and draw out men they assert have paedophilic predilections. Self-styled 'undercover journalist' Hunter and his team engage men in conversation online on 18+ sites, while pretending to be children, then lure them into meeting. The unsuspecting men arrive at the predetermined address to be confronted by Hunter. He and his team show the 'mark' the evidence of their online, text and phone conversations and film the ensuing interrogation. 

Hunter informs the men he will hand this file to the police and he will be posting the confrontation and evidence online. Multiple Bafta Award-winning director Dan Reed (Terror in Mumbai, Legally High) captures the 'catches' from Hunter's initial introductions online through to the final confrontations. In this extraordinary documentary, Reed explores the shocking scale of the problem of online grooming and the complex relationship between the vigilantes, the police and people who use social network sites to groom underage children. He also looks into Hunter's troubled past and his motivation for catching sexual predators, challenging him on his actions, which can have devastating consequences for the men when he posts videos of them online.

Currently 4.09/5
(54 votes)
Released:	October 01, 2014
Genres:	Documentary

This was pretty full on. It's very sad how many (mostly) older men are attracted to the idea of meeting an under age person for sex. I wonder why they do, I can't imagine, have they got some mental issue? The police do not seem to be able to keep up at all, so in some ways it's great that there are people doing this, but it can have some very real and long lasting consequences for the perp, but they all seem guilty as hell, even tho they try and say some bullshit to try and justify it, you can check some of the videos of the stings on facebook as well - 

https://www.facebook.com/stinsonhunterofficial   (in the video section).


----------



## kytnism

*What's in my baggie?*



> --- Contributors ---
> • "Adam Auctor" (Bunk Police, Founder)
> • Hamilton Morris (VICE, Science Editor)
> • Sean Dunagan (DEA, Former Senior Research Specialist)
> • Patrick Murphy (University of San Francisco, Professor)
> • Krystle Cole (NeuroSoup.com, Founder)
> • Diane Goldstein (Redondo P.D., Retired Lieutenant Commander)
> • Missi Wooldridge (DanceSafe, Executive Director)
> • Alexander Spit (Songwriter, Producer)
> 
> --- Background ---
> According to the European Monitoring Centre for Drugs and Drug Addiction, over 250 new drugs have been discovered since 2009.
> 
> There are so many different psychoactive drugs floating around that people don’t even realize the complex nature of the current situation.
> 
> To document our findings, we filmed substance test kit results at music festivals, as well as interviews with harm reduction organizations, law enforcement officials, and distributors of these illicit substances.
> 
> We quickly discovered that most of the time people were surprised to find that their bag of drugs was not what they paid for.



i had been wanting to see this since it was mentioned in DiTM. it was refreshing to see that more people are becoming aware and interested in knowing _exactly_ what substances they are ingesting, as opposed to simply taking their dealers word as bond. it was a little disappointing to see that after being confirmed that a substance was infact adulterated, people openly admitted to reselling it to someone less knowledgeable. then again, its the nature of the game; i guess. it pays to test your drugs.

...kytnism...


----------



## poledriver

A reagent test will not tell you exactly what is in your pill/powder/crystal but it will give you an indication. For full analysis you would need to get the stuff tested with GC/MS machine. 

It was a good watch tho, and it's great to get the HR advice out there to test your shit.


----------



## kytnism

one minor gripe with the documentary. was i alone in thinking the term "bath salts" was thrown around too liberally? 

i was grateful that hamilton morris really touched base on rc analogs and their definitions as opposed to simply stating "its yellow! its bath salts".

...kytnism...


----------



## Mysterie

on bl most of us are much more educated on what drugs are out there than the general populace, most people probably haven't heard of methlyone, cathinones or rc stims, empathogens. so i guess thats why they use the term 'bath salts' just to indicate the research chemicals that can be in 'molly' when its bunk


----------



## poledriver

I watched - *HairKutt (2005)* recently and thought it was pretty cool.



> "Man, I'm hurtin'! I'm bleeding inside," moans Bryant "HairKutt" Johnson, as he writhes in agony on his bed, going cold turkey from a 15-year heroin addiction. There's no pusher standing by to give him a fix, no doctors or nurses to help him, no clinic to check into. He's cared for, instead, by three of his closest friends - and their video camera - in a remote cabin, 500 miles away from his home in the streets of inner-city St. Louis. These men have traveled to the Smokey Mountains of Tennessee on a noble, yet dangerous mission: to help Johnson kick his habit the hard way. This shocking REEL LIFE documentary follows them on their heart-wrenching journey. Tough love reaches new depths as HairKutt attempts to escape the cabin while delirious, and then deteriorates into a life-threatening stage of withdrawal.



http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0939617/?ref_=nv_sr_1


----------



## ForEverAfter

I'm sure a lot of you guys have already seen this, but I thought I'd mention it anyway. From award winning film-maker Kirby Dick, 2006's censorship doco, "This Film Is Not Yet Rated" explores the hypocrisy of censorship in cinema. Like most American documentaries, it's biased and unbalanced. But, it's clever enough to warrant a viewing. It's not a great documentary, and I don't entirely agree with the politics it puts forward, but it thoroughly entertained me nonetheless.

The director, Kirby Dick, hires a private investigator to uncover details about the anonymous men and women of the MPAA's censorship board. Towards the end of the film, he submits his first edit of "This Film Is Not Yet Rated" to the board for review. Guest interviews include: John Waters (discussing the censorship process as it applied to "A Dirty Shame"), Matt Stone (discussing "Team America") & Kevin Smith (who, unsurprisingly, comes across as an absolute douche bag).

I give it a (generous) 3/5 stars.


----------



## Mysterie

pedophile hunter, 3.5/5, it was entertaining in a sense to watch, but i think there is something perverse (ironic?) about being so overzealous about destroying potential pedophiles lives in that way, i think one of the guys committed suicide already, and the rest will have their lives destroyed. its like the guy has quit drugs and now is so bored he will do whatever to get attention and success even if its to the detriment of others.

hairkutt, 4/5, i wish i had friends like hairkutt, they showed some serious love trying to turn his life around the way they did (albeit a slightly misinformed manner). heroin withdrawal is a bit more brutal visually than i thought. it reminds me a bit of coming up on a high dose of nutmeg, whilst being in an extremely bad psychedelic trip. but its sad to see how bad the odds are stacked up against someone trying to kick. i kinda wished it had been able to be an ibogaine cabin week rather than cold turkey tbh. why is ibogaine illegal again?


----------



## ColtDan

Saw the paedophille hunter the other day, was deffo worth a watch

This is excellent
*THE UNBELIEVERS (2013) - Official Movie Trailer (Richard Dawkins & Lawrence Krauss)*

'The Unbelievers' follows renowned scientists Richard Dawkins and Lawrence Krauss across the globe as they speak publicly about the importance of science and reason in the modern world - encouraging others to cast off antiquated religious and politically motivated approaches toward important current issues.


----------



## kytnism

Mysterie said:


> on bl most of us are much more educated on what drugs are out there than the general populace, most people probably haven't heard of methlyone, cathinones or rc stims, empathogens. so i guess thats why they use the term 'bath salts' just to indicate the research chemicals that can be in 'molly' when its bunk



while i agree with you mysterie; doesnt that somewhat defeat the purpose of harm reduction? what is the point of educating people, if you are spreading misinformation/propaganda (due to it being _easier_ to understand)? blanket terms are what caused a flood of market issues/adulteration of substances in the first place.

...kytnism...

ps. im adding hairkutt to this weekends watchlist. im yet to watch a documentary recommended by poledriver that i didnt enjoy.


----------



## ForEverAfter

I'm genuinely amazed by how many people like The Paedophile Hunter.

It's not a documentary, and it's contributing to the problem by burying it deeper in society. Anyone who believes this is actually going to contribute towards a solution is being naïve. Like the Drug War people. The documentary reveals nothing about any of their motivations. It doesn't expose the root of the problem. It doesn't show us inside the mind of the paedophile. The confrontations are poorly planned and badly executed. Stinson doesn't do his research in each case, instead relying on his "associates" to field all questions pertaining to the sting / entrapment / "investigation". In order to be fair in my assessment, I watched about ten episodes. They're all exactly the same. Stinson lying to the accused, offering them a false opportunity to redeem themselves before spitting in their face, while trying to provoke a negative reaction for ratings. I allow the word documentary to be stretched to breaking point, post Michael Moore. But this is the limit. How are these disconnected interrogations a "documentary"? (Let alone one worth recommendation or worth a high rating?)



> pedophile hunter, 3.5/5, it was entertaining in a sense to watch, but i think there is something perverse (ironic?) about being so overzealous about destroying potential pedophiles lives in that way, i think one of the guys committed suicide already, and the rest will have their lives destroyed. its like the guy has quit drugs and now is so bored he will do whatever to get attention and success even if its to the detriment of others.



I appreciate the fact that you picked up on the hypocrisy and the questionable motives of the film-maker. But, I don't understand - especially, having done that - how you could possibly rate this 3.5/5? The camera work is shit. The questions Stinson asks are ill-informed (he often makes mistakes, case by case), he is clearly self-serving (repeating "my name is Stinson Hunter and I'm a famous journalist" in practically every "episode"), the camera/sound work is horrible (is their crew drunk or just incompetent?), and you acknowledge that the show has led to (at least) one suicide.

The people who's videos are still up on the site, according to the disclaimer at the end of each episode, have not been charged with any crime. Yet Stinson repeatedly tells lies to them, saying "You will go to jail. That's a fact. 100%." He keeps asking the same unanswerable question, "Why do you think it's appropriate to say things like that to a 11/12/13/14/15 year old boy/girl?" Even after most of them respond by saying it's not appropriate, he keeps asking them the question. It's not really a question. It's an attack. The entire show is passive-aggressive, bordering on aggressive. Stinson and his crew are bullies/thugs. Their behaviour (while arguably better than the behaviour of the people they're targeting) is utterly disgusting.

How is this (publically shaming people and, therefore, burying the problem deeper in society) contributing towards a solution? I watched the first episode with my girlfriend, who responded to this question by saying: "Well, they won't do it anymore." But, even if that was true (with all statistical/observational evidence pointing to the contrary), it's kind of like sweeping refuse under a rug. I guess, maybe, it makes people sleep better knowing that there are "examples being made of". But, really, how does this affect the future of sexual crimes? Will paedophiles see this sort of thing and suddenly become indifferent to / uninterested in their prey?

This problem has existed throughout history and, in order to solve problems of this deeply-rooted nature, we need to understand them. (As impossible as that might appear to be.) Personally, I felt sorry for the men that were confronted in this poorly-shot reality TV abomination. The Paedophile Hunter is not only a bad documentary, on a purely cinematic level: it's also unenlightened and counter-productive. The only possible impact that this sort of thing will have is reducing the transparency of paedophilia in this technological society. These people being on the surface, gives us an opportunity to learn something about why they do what they do.

Stinson is not interested in learning anything.

He is an immoral, talentless profiteer.

The Paedophile Hunter = 0/5


----------



## Dystopia35

The other F Word is a good documentary if you are interested in punk rock.


----------



## poledriver

ForEverAfter said:


> I'm genuinely amazed by how many people like The Paedophile Hunter.
> 
> It's not a documentary, and it's contributing to the problem by burying it deeper in society. Anyone who believes this is actually going to contribute towards a solution is being naïve. Like the Drug War people. The documentary reveals nothing about any of their motivations. It doesn't expose the root of the problem. It doesn't show us inside the mind of the paedophile. The confrontations are poorly planned and badly executed. Stinson doesn't do his research in each case, instead relying on his "associates" to field all questions pertaining to the sting / entrapment / "investigation". In order to be fair in my assessment, I watched about ten episodes. They're all exactly the same. Stinson lying to the accused, offering them a false opportunity to redeem themselves before spitting in their face, while trying to provoke a negative reaction for ratings. I allow the word documentary to be stretched to breaking point, post Michael Moore. But this is the limit. How are these disconnected interrogations a "documentary"? (Let alone one worth recommendation or worth a high rating?)
> 
> 
> 
> I appreciate the fact that you picked up on the hypocrisy and the questionable motives of the film-maker. But, I don't understand - especially, having done that - how you could possibly rate this 3.5/5? The camera work is shit. The questions Stinson asks are ill-informed (he often makes mistakes, case by case), he is clearly self-serving (repeating "my name is Stinson Hunter and I'm a famous journalist" in practically every "episode"), the camera/sound work is horrible (is their crew drunk or just incompetent?), and you acknowledge that the show has led to (at least) one suicide.
> 
> The people who's videos are still up on the site, according to the disclaimer at the end of each episode, have not been charged with any crime. Yet Stinson repeatedly tells lies to them, saying "You will go to jail. That's a fact. 100%." He keeps asking the same unanswerable question, "Why do you think it's appropriate to say things like that to a 11/12/13/14/15 year old boy/girl?" Even after most of them respond by saying it's not appropriate, he keeps asking them the question. It's not really a question. It's an attack. The entire show is passive-aggressive, bordering on aggressive. Stinson and his crew are bullies/thugs. Their behaviour (while arguably better than the behaviour of the people they're targeting) is utterly disgusting.
> 
> How is this (publically shaming people and, therefore, burying the problem deeper in society) contributing towards a solution? I watched the first episode with my girlfriend, who responded to this question by saying: "Well, they won't do it anymore." But, even if that was true (with all statistical/observational evidence pointing to the contrary), it's kind of like sweeping refuse under a rug. I guess, maybe, it makes people sleep better knowing that there are "examples being made of". But, really, how does this affect the future of sexual crimes? Will paedophiles see this sort of thing and suddenly become indifferent to / uninterested in their prey?
> 
> This problem has existed throughout history and, in order to solve problems of this deeply-rooted nature, we need to understand them. (As impossible as that might appear to be.) Personally, I felt sorry for the men that were confronted in this poorly-shot reality TV abomination. The Paedophile Hunter is not only a bad documentary, on a purely cinematic level: it's also unenlightened and counter-productive. The only possible impact that this sort of thing will have is reducing the transparency of paedophilia in this technological society. These people being on the surface, gives us an opportunity to learn something about why they do what they do.
> 
> Stinson is not interested in learning anything.
> 
> He is an immoral, talentless profiteer.
> 
> The Paedophile Hunter = 0/5



I dont agree with much you have said, and I think it's good to get awareness out there to more people/parents/g'ment that this is happening so much and it needs addressing. 

I found it interesting and I liked the way it was done. I have near zero sympathy for those guys who were caught, they knew what they were doing. 

3.5/5 sounds fair to me.


----------



## ForEverAfter

What don't you agree with? You said you liked the way it was done? Can you be more specific? The production values were horrible and the episodes were mind-numbingly repetitive. Nothing was revealed. (As for sympathy: I try to have sympathy for everyone, including Adolf Hitler.)


----------



## poledriver

Nah that'll do. That's your opinion and that's fine, we all have one.


----------



## Mysterie

i guess i just found it entertaining, which is what it is. but at the same time it made me feel sick and disturbed by both parties involved in each encounter. tbh 2.5 or 3 would be a better score. cinematography is a very UK way of filming/editing.


----------



## poledriver

*The Rise and Rise of Bitcoin ( 2014 )*

The Rise and Rise of Bitcoin: A computer programmer becomes fascinated with the digital currency Bitcoin, and through his involvement in the Bitcoin community, we learn about the impending global impact of this amazing new technology.


----------



## poledriver

*Nas: Time Is Illmatic ( 2014 )*

Nas: Time Is Illmatic: Time Is Illmatic is a feature length documentary film that delves deep into the making of Nas' 1994 debut album, Illmatic, and the social conditions that influenced its creation. Twenty years after its release, Illmatic has become a hip-hop benchmark that encapsulates the socio-political outlook, enduring spirit, and collective angst of a generation of young black men searching for their voice in America.


----------



## poledriver

*Fuzoku: Sex Entertainment In Japan*

Aired on 9 October 2014 on SBS ONE Expires on 24 October 2014, 12:10am.

    Add to playlist

In Tokyo, three women take us through the realm of fuzoku; the world of erotic entertainment in Japan. Yuna is an aspiring actress in hard-core films, Nao engages clients in hard-chats and Miho is a well-known striptease artist. We learn about their dreams, we follow them at work and during their free time, in host clubs where they drink and find escorts, and in nightclubs where shibari, the art of sadomasochistic binding, is practiced. (From Italy, in Japanese) (Documentary) (Rpt) MA (A,S,N)


----------



## ForEverAfter

> Nah that'll do. That's your opinion and that's fine, we all have one.



Fair enough. I don't really want to discuss it. I just don't like hate-mongering, that's all.


----------



## Dystopia35

Also religious is one of my favorites. Perfect mix of serious and funny.


----------



## ForEverAfter

^Religulous?


----------



## alasdairm

ForEverAfter said:


> I'm genuinely amazed by how many people like The Paedophile Hunter.


related reading: Should Dateline be allowed to continue 'catch a predator'?

alasdair


----------



## ForEverAfter

Thanks alasdair, it is re-assuring to see that there are quite a few of Bluelight members who don't approve of or enable this sort of behaviour. It's an extremely delicate subject, paedophilia, so I expected the majority of people to disagree with me. Based on the responses in this thread, alone, I was - misguidedly - starting to question the moral fibre of this website. Having been personally affected by situations like this, I am the last person you'd expect to be sympathetic. Yet, I've discovered that this is often the case. 

Whether people choose to dismiss a victim's ability to sympathize, and/or - albeit, less commonly - families and friends of the victim, as "Stockholm syndrome" isn't something I can argue against. Like labelling sexual offenders as "incurable monsters" or diagnosing people with vague and unscientifically documented mental illnesses, "Stockholm syndrome" is - more often than not - an ignorant wild-card used to shut down (potentially) serious debate. Putting myself in the shoes of an outsider, I understand the reaction.

The extraordinary stubbornness of those insisting that rapists and murderers are not people and that they don't deserve to be understood, is impossible to combat. I expect that, on some level, the objection is based on a fear of what they - being of the same species - might also be capable of given less fortunate circumstances. So, the solution is to create a separate species. The monster people.

Funny that people commonly accept the fact that those who are sexually abused during their childhood have a higher statistical probability of committing similar crimes, while at the same time drawing a distinct line between predator and prey. These monsters were, often, themselves victims. And, their victims may well become tomorrow's monsters. In order to prevent this from happening, it's important to (at least) allow for a cure. Writing sexual offenders off as inhuman and undeserving of sympathy may be convenient, but - in the end - it does nothing to break the cycle.

Being sexually attracted to "children" is a biologically inherent trait. Sexually active adult cats and dogs will fuck underdeveloped mates, as they enter puberty, given no viable alternative. We, as people, deny that these animalistic tendencies exist because history has taught us that acting on these urges causes serious problems. We repress the urge so heavily that we don't believe it is there. There are some of us, though, that haven't repressed it sufficiently. And we tell them that they're monsters. So they believe it, and act accordingly.

I can't imagine how much pain someone has to be in to do something like this; how lost they must be; how far from God. It makes me sad just thinking about it, let alone encountering the sort of widespread hate-mongering that these TV shows perpetuate. It has taken me a long time to be able to pity Hitler. But, now, it seems natural. History's greatest monster was a very broken man. To be able to kill members of your own species by the millions, you'd have to hate yourself so much. It's impossible to say for sure, but I suspect he was - due to unfortunate circumstances - also, one of history's most miserable and confused men.

It is easier to hate, than to love.



> cinematography is a very UK way of filming/editing



I have no idea what this means.



> i was discussing this with a friend recently and he mentioned an article he read - unfortunately he couldn't recall the source so you'll have to take this at face value - in which they raised the notion that tcap actually hinders the efforts of law enforcement in general because it encourages molesters to mask their activities and take steps to ensure they can't be traced.
> 
> if (big if, i know) this is true, then supporting the show is supporting the molestation of children. supporting this show is not putting the children first. spaceyourbass - how do you feel about the fact that you are supporting the molestation of kids?
> 
> again, that last paragraph is more to show how unhelpful that style of debate is rather than actually making the point.
> 
> Alasdair


----------



## Zerrr

*Sergio* 2009 documentary film based on Pulitzer Prize-winner Samantha Power's biography, Sergio: One Man's Fight to Save the World

(It's an HBO doc about Sergio Vieira de Mello, available on youtube)

Id assume it's rather biased considering who wrote the book, but worth watching imo.


----------



## alasdairm

ForEverAfter said:


> Alasdair


it's odd that you took the trouble to explicitly capitalise the first letter of my name 

alasdair


----------



## ForEverAfter

I didn't think I did. I was actually going to say that over the 13 years I've been a member of this forum, that is the only time I've ever seen you capitalize your own name. (I noticed it after I pasted it in the forum.) I had to go back to the other thread and check. Now, I'm thinking that I did it without noticing. I have no memory of it. (I haven't been sleeping much, recently, on account of prolonged marijuana withdrawals.)


----------



## cj

Just saw Gideon's Army on Netflix instant. Very good doc follows public defenders and there clients from indictment to trial pulling no punches about ho fucked our system is. One of the more dramatic documentarys I have scene.


----------



## Mysterie

*The Devil at Your Heels*

This feature-length documentary introduces viewers to Ken Carter, a Montreal-born stunt driver who made a living by risking his life. The film shines a light on the intense preparation that led to Carter's first attempt to jump a car across a mile-wide stretch of the St. Lawrence River -- a 5-year period during which the dare-devil raised a million dollars, erected a 10-storey take-off ramp and built a rocket-powered car.


----------



## poledriver




----------



## Mysterie

ive found a british documentarian, who has mastered the art and his works are a real pleasure and enlightening experience. ladies and gentlemen, adam curtis

The Power of Nightmares: The Rise of the Politics of Fear 1/3
[video=vimeo;84414208]http://vimeo.com/84414208[/video]

The Century of the Self: Psychoanalysis, Individuation, Democracy and Consumerism 1/4
[video=vimeo;85948693]http://vimeo.com/85948693[/video]


----------



## herbavore

Citizen Four.


----------



## PetalToTheMetal

I recently watched DMT: The Spirit Molecule. It was okay-ish


----------



## zzz101

finally going to watch *The Culture High (2014)* didn't come out too long ago


----------



## lazylazyjoe

> Should Dateline be allowed to continue 'catch a predator'?



I'm a huge believer that no one should be arrested for wanting to commit or merely planning a crime. There is no adult/child contact. It's all hypothetical talk.

Same thing with "conspiracy" charges. Which is just a euphemism for talking. Discussing a potential crime you MIGHT commit is not a crime in and of itself.


----------



## wezface

PetalToTheMetal said:


> I recently watched DMT: The Spirit Molecule. It was okay-ish



I was just about to recommend this.  I liked it.


----------



## LuGoJ

Flyin' Cut sleeves.  

It's a documentary about the bronx during the 70's - 90's, mainly following the kids that ran the gangs that policed the area, since the police wouldn't dare go there.  It's filmed by a woman that was assigned to teach in the south bronx during the 70's, one of the most depressed area's in NYC. People born in this day and age will have a hard time believing this was actually how parts of new york looked back then. It's estimated the Bronx lost more than 97% of their buildings to fire and abandonment between 1970 and 1980, much due to landlord arson. As there were almost no playgrounds, these abandoned and collapsed buildings became the playgrounds for children.


----------



## poledriver

^ Sounds, great, I'll try watch that tonight, thanks.


----------



## LuGoJ

poledriver said:


> ^ Sounds, great, I'll try watch that tonight, thanks.



Henry Chalfant is one of the directors actually, same guy from Style Wars. I think you mentioned you had liked it when I posted it.


----------



## ColtDan

Neurons to Nirvana: Understanding Psychedelic Medicines

"In depth look at the renaissance in psychedelic drug research in light of current scientific, medical and cultural knowledge. The film explores these socially taboo substances as adjuncts to psychotherapy, as crucial but neglected medicines, and as technologies of consciousness. From Neurons to Nirvana: The Great Medicines features interviews with some of the world's foremost researchers, writers, and pioneers in the growing field of psychedelic psychotherapy. These radical healers and dissenters are using everything from ancient concoctions to newly created designer molecules to the once demonized psychedelic drugs of the 1960s. They argue convincingly for the legal right to incorporate these substances into therapeutic practice."


----------



## poledriver

LuGoJ said:


> Henry Chalfant is one of the directors actually, same guy from Style Wars. I think you mentioned you had liked it when I posted it.



Yes, it's one of my faves for sure.


----------



## aroma borealis

"Dig!"  This one's about Anton Newcombe and the Brian Jonestown Massacre.  My favorite music doc.  I think it got an award at Cannes or somewhere.


----------



## PetalToTheMetal

wezface said:


> I was just about to recommend this.  I liked it.



Don't get me wrong, it was definitely entertaining, but I just kinda liked the book more. It had more information, gets more into the neuropharmacology/metaphysical stuff. It's definitely something to marinate on either way.

I watched half of Neurons to Nirvana earlier, it's pretty great. Definitely recommend


----------



## lazylazyjoe

It was mentioned on page 4, but worth another mention.
Dopesick Love.

Two couples, copping, shooting up, smoking crack, commiting fraud, impersonating police officers, breaking and entering, sleeping on the st, ... all with no narration.


----------



## TouchN' Stuff Blvd

^I am glad you mentioned this again though, since it got me to look it up
It's so gritty.  In the worst way, it's compelling to watch this and feel like I have lived like an angle comparatively.  I'm just like 20 mins in


----------



## lazylazyjoe

^ I'm glad you watched it.  I've been bad off but I've never been that bad off.

Definitely something anyone thinking about doing heroin should see. It's about as close a look into being a street junkie as you're gonna get without actually trailing them yourself.


----------



## Sentiment_Sultan

"Dope Sick Love"...watched this randomly one night, never forgot it. 

Just saw it was also mentioned on Page 30 of this thread. 

It might profoundly stick with you as it did me. I've never personally been in these folks' situation, but from time to time they will pop into my head and I wonder if they're still alive. That documentary never left my mind. 

Don't watch it unless you're ready to see up close raw agony and pain. It has none of the pizazz and hipster music you see in movies like "Trainspotting" or "Requiem for A Dream". Not this. Not here. Because this is not a movie. This is what real life is like every day for way too many people.


----------



## Sentiment_Sultan

Another documentary I'd like to mention is "Little Dieter Needs to Fly" directed by Werner Herzog. This documentary had a substantial effect on me personally. But, then again, pretty much everything Herzog has made does.


----------



## poledriver

lazylazyjoe said:


> ^ I'm glad you watched it.  I've been bad off but I've never been that bad off.
> 
> Definitely something anyone thinking about doing heroin should see. It's about as close a look into being a street junkie as you're gonna get without actually trailing them yourself.



Ice Age is pretty good too if you havent seen it


----------



## ColtDan

PetalToTheMetal said:


> D
> 
> I watched half of Neurons to Nirvana earlier, it's pretty great. Definitely recommend



 Glad you like it


----------



## Mysterie

i thought i had seen all the good heroin documentaries out there

but i had the pleasure of coming across a real gem today

it follows the documentary maker ( who is on methadone) filming his friends who are heroin addicts and the story ends with him taking ibogaine after he had relapsed and then went back on to maintenance. 
really heart warming, touching, powerful, raw. i enjoy depressing heroin documentaries as much as the next bler, but it is nice to see one with a redemption as a part of the story for once. 

highly recommended, 10/10 imo

i kind of want to have 'underground ibogaine therapist' as my job now, the guy in the doco seems like a rly chill, drug smart dude


----------



## PetalToTheMetal

Watch this earlier. It's a documentary about research chems, the people who use them, and the people who design, create, and market them. 

[video=vimeo;72082590]http://vimeo.com/72082590[/video]


Thanks for the link, Mysterie, sounds awesome


----------



## Engage

Visitors.
http://m.imdb.com/title/tt2936174/

But, I like that 'pure cinema' bullshit.


----------



## teenagetragedy

i just recently watched 'Bridegroom' and that is the only film/documentary that has ever made me cry


----------



## kytnism

spike lee: when the levees broke. a requiem (2006).



> In August 2005, the American city of New Orleans was struck by the powerful Hurricane Katrina. Although the storm was damaging by itself, that was not the true disaster. That happened when the city's flooding safeguards like levees failed and put most of the city, which is largely below sea level, underwater. This film covers that disastrous series of events that devastated the city and its people. Furthermore, the gross incompetence of the various governments and the powerful from the local to the federal level is examined to show how the poor and underprivileged of New Orleans were mistreated in this grand calamity and still ignored today.



...kytnism...


----------



## poledriver

^ Awesome, going to give this a watch soon.


----------



## hereinindy

i am the machine if you are a comedy fan


----------



## JoeTheStoner

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Corinne_Day

[video=vimeo;98958905]http://vimeo.com/98958905[/video]


----------



## na7ural9s

*Zeitgeist 
*_https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a36_CwzA0bk
_*Zeitgeist: Moving Foward
*_https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dlPs10GSJjQ
_*Zeitgeist: Addendum
*_https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a36_CwzA0bk
_*Zeitgeist: Part III
*_https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IqU-5gL25XQ_*
Blue Gold
*_https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B1a3tjqQiBI_*
The Alpo Martinez Story* (Paid in Full)
_https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=toPaFAQWbhI_*
Cocaine Cowboys

Money as Debt: The Truth about Money I, II, III
*_https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I_x626joik0
__https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l_IgcmsqnVM
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rxZhtGeRa-M
_*
Rule from the Shadows: The Psychology of Power *
_http://topdocumentaryfilms.com/rule-shadows-psychology-power/_*
**
Guns, Germs, Steel Parts I, II, III*
*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ojU31yHDqiM
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dCBod2jFFyQ
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aJ9espgY-Po*
*
The Ascent of Money: A Financial History of The World
*_https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fsrtB5lp60s_

*The Corporation: The Pathological Pursuit of Profit and Power*_
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s6zQO7JytzQ

_*The Rothschild Family - Puppet Masters
*_https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-WfqdcnjvlA_


----------



## kytnism

bong appetit: 91 year old nonna marijuana is the queen of weed cuisine.








> In our first episode, host Matt Zimbric heads to a secret Californian medical marijuana garden run by Nonna Marijuana, a 91-year-old grandmother who cooks classic Italian with a twist. Using buds grown by her own daughter, Nonna teaches Matt a foolproof method for infusing cannabis into butter, then guides him through preparing Chicken "Pot-cciatore" and gnocchi in ganja butter. Along the way, she explains how and why she recommends medical marijuana to those in need—without ever getting high on her own supply. Matt, on the other hand, may regret going back for seconds.



an endearing 20 minute episode of munchies. a must watch.

...kytnism...


----------



## lazylazyjoe

'I know that voice'.  

John DiMaggio (Bender from Futurama) interviews like, 40, voice actors from cartoons, asking them questions about the industry. And ofcourse they do their voices too.  If you watch cartoons at all and were curious what goes into making the voices, or just wanted to see what they looked like, you gotta watch it.  I was glued to the set the entire time.

It's not on youtube, but it's on netflix.


----------



## herbavore

Citizen Four (Edward Snowden). Whether you followed what was happening or not in the NYTs and the Guardian, watching this documentary made in real time in a hotel room in Hong Kong is unbelievable. I really urge everyone, but particularly US citizens, to watch this film.


----------



## Bardeaux

^I googled this immediately. Either I'm terrible at searching or this is one that has to be seen at a screening for now.


----------



## ricardo08

I caught the premier a few months back, fantastic film and really a must see for anyone concerned about their privacy (everyone?) and the threat the three-letter-agencies pose on it.


----------



## Bardeaux

Apparently it will be shown about an hour from me in January. 

Just in time for that lovely winter road and blizzard business. I still plan on attending.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

found this interesting "Filmed over 18 months, the story behind the restoration of Mark Rothko's 'Black on Maroon'." 

pretty amazing what they can do. science.


----------



## itchyscratchy

Adolf Hitler. Greatest Story Never Told.


----------



## Bardeaux

I guess Nazi propaganda counts as a documentary....


----------



## JoeTheStoner

can anyone hip me to some art documentaries ?


----------



## Jswarps

*Here are some really good documentary links..
*
SAMSARA - A Visual documentary about Life, Earth, Humanity, Evolution, Culture, Art and Emotion. Sequel to Bakara. (No need to watch in order). 

This link is for the entire documentary - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1xNeFA9NZf0

INNER WORLDS OUTER WORLDS - A Spiritual documentary about Meditation, Energy fields, Fractals and Conscious evolution. 

This link is for part 1 - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aXuTt7c3Jkg

_Let me know what you think!_


----------



## ForEverAfter

"The Dark Side of Porn" series was entertaining.

Particularly the gay S&M episode and the one following a middle-aged woman as she quits her job to become a porn star.


----------



## poledriver

*Sex Mountain: The "Muslim" ritual bringing prostitutes and politicians together.*



> Mount Kemukus in Indonesia attracts thousands of Muslim pilgrims each year. They believe having sex with strangers at this holy site will bring them wealth and good fortune.
> 
> Legend tells of a Muslim prince who eloped with his step mother to a remote mountain island in Java. Whilst mid-coitus on the mountain, the couple were murdered by the kings soldiers. Centuries later, the devoted and the promiscuous meet in the belief that good fortune comes to those that complete the doomed lovers tryst. Many pilgrims to the mountain are married, and willing to pay for sex. As one prostitute says: "I need money and they need me." But with sexually transmitted diseases on the rise, can the pilgrims be sure they are leaving with only a shot at good fortune?
> 
> SBS Dateline - Ref no. 6336



[video=youtube_share;TLnzD42u7lU]http://youtu.be/TLnzD42u7lU[/video]


----------



## PetalToTheMetal




----------



## itchyscratchy

Bardeaux said:


> I guess Nazi propaganda counts as a documentary....


It is a documentary. That's the subject matter. Correct?


----------



## itchyscratchy

PetalToTheMetal said:


>


That doc. was idiotic portraying everybody involved as an irresponsible idiot. For that hipster idiot Hamilton to say he "feels" something after taking AIDS drugs is completely irresponsible, from so many diff. angles.


----------



## altitudes

Have any of you seen "All The Gold You Can Eat?" I'd be really interested in watching it but am hesitant to pay 5 bucks when the subject matter itself tends to be bogus. I do imagine it is entertaining though.


----------



## Mysterie

@itchyscratchy

save the anti-vice hipster hatred for the youtube comments, hating on people simply because they are from a different scene than you are simply shows your own insecurity and fear.

the doco was fine imo, hamilton is a pretty archetypal BL character imo, he has an interest/obsession with learning about drugs, chill outtt


----------



## Engage

World's Toilet Crisis, Channel NewsAsia

I was looking for the (better) version from Vanguard: World's Toilet Crisis.
they also did a reeeaaally good documentary on America's Gun Culture.
Told very evenly and equanimously.  I love shooting guns, personally.

And the guy they sent to do the doc does too, I imagine.
Who doesn't love blowing shit up? lol. But they go into Straw Purchases and stuff like that as well.


lesse, another doc I liked recently was...if you want to call it a 'documentary'...more like gonzo, collage, mindfuck.
[video=vimeo;22589118]http://vimeo.com/22589118[/video]

All his stuff is pretty good, imo. Check him out!


----------



## kytnism

altitudes said:


> Have any of you seen "All The Gold You Can Eat?" I'd be really interested in watching it but am hesitant to pay 5 bucks when the subject matter itself tends to be bogus. I do imagine it is entertaining though.



fictional or not, that looks really good imo.

...kytnism...


----------



## itchyscratchy

Mysterie said:


> @itchyscratchy
> 
> save the anti-vice hipster hatred for the youtube comments, hating on people simply because they are from a different scene than you are simply shows your own insecurity and fear.
> 
> the doco was fine imo, hamilton is a pretty archetypal BL character imo, he has an interest/obsession with learning about drugs, chill outtt


In your opinion, is the key word. Fuck you, that's my opinion. Hamilton is an idiot and promoting irresponsible behavior while advocating you can get high off HIV drugs. 
Insecurity and fear?! You are a fucking sub-moron. I heard rat poison gets you pretty lifted...You should try it. Come back and post about it. Enlightened rebel. LMAO!


----------



## kytnism

"australia's transgender pre-teens"






...kytnism...


----------



## poledriver

^ That was interesting, I saw it when it was on TV (was it abc, or sbs) not that long ago.


----------



## ATLL765

HBO always has a ton of great documentaries. Last year they aired one called the Newburgh Sting

It was about how the FBI thwarted what they called a terrorist sleeper cell, but others call 3 really fucking poor guys and 1 mentally disabled dude. The documentary outlined the way an FBI informant seemingly manipulated these 4 into agreeing to place a bomb in a car near a Jewish Temple, I believe it was, and commit to using an stinger missile to shoot at a US Air Force plane at a local air base. Thing is, the bomb wasn't real and the informant seemed to make a point of forcing these guys, unnecessarily, to travel across state lines to acquire the weapons, thereby making it a federal crime.


----------



## ATLL765

PetalToTheMetal said:


>



I watched the whole thing and I just don't get the point of mixing all that shit with perfectly good heroin.

Seems like it'd be far more profitable to just cut the heroin as is done in the US and be sold like that instead of obtaining expensive anti retroviral drugs to mix with it to make this Nyaope shit.


----------



## JoeTheStoner




----------



## kingqueen1

PetalToTheMetal said:


> Watch this earlier. It's a documentary about research chems, the people who use them, and the people who design, create, and market them.
> 
> [video=vimeo;72082590]http://vimeo.com/72082590[/video]
> 
> 
> Thanks for the link, Mysterie, sounds awesome



Thanks You, really good documentary on Rc's i must confess, interesting about the 'chimist' interview


----------



## adrenalinerushes

'what's in my baggie'

on vimeo and probably youtube.

i definitely have more to suggest buried in the back of my brain somewhere!


----------



## kytnism

Sex and the Wailing Wall (2007): The battle of the sexes at the world's holiest site



> A band of brave Jewish women are fighting back for the right to raise their voices at the Wailing Wall. The holy site is the most potent symbol for Jews. Yet it is dominated by the ultra-Orthodox who seek to maintain segregation of the sexes and limit the rights of women who want to pray there. Now a group of women are challenging the iron grip of the reactionaries and demanding reform.



...kytnism...


----------



## itchyscratchy

...Feminazi have to push their big fat nose into everything...


----------



## ColtDan

Started watching Camp 14 on netflix earlier


----------



## Mysterie

*The Winter of The Beard
*
i am going to start growing a 6 month beard as of now, thanks to this doco, i hope to god it looks as good as one of the dudes in this doco (has longish hair and looks like a hippie in the 60s).
truly satisfying documentary, i particularly like that they film themselves for an hour every week, which brings a lot of insight up about what is really happening in their experience which is true and raw. 



> In the fall of 2005, two filmmakers invited six men across America to join them in an experiment. They would all stop shaving for six months. No trimming allowed. Each was provided a video camera and weekly interview questions to document his own experience. The resulting 600 hours of intimate footage revealed a group of men traversing the same rite of passage from disparate vantage points. Throughout the process, the men told stories from their pasts, shared likes and dislikes, and confessed personal fears and aspirations. They laughed and cried, hid and came alive behind their beards. The tireless taping captured bad days and good ones, and it is in this framework that the individual stories stand out and the beards fade into the background. From a son dealing with his father's descent into Alzheimer's, to financial and marital struggles, to the birth of a child, THE WINTER OF THE BEARD reveals the trials and tribulations of what it means to drastically alter one's appearance and otherwise go on living life.



[video=vimeo;32092307]http://vimeo.com/32092307[/video]


----------



## JoeTheStoner

^ that sounds full of feels. dunno if i can handle it but i'll press play anyways 

may you grow wise as your beard grows in these coming months.


----------



## kytnism

poledriver said:


> ^ That was interesting, I saw it when it was on TV (was it abc, or sbs) not that long ago.



i must have missed the broadcast on tv, although according to the end credits it was a 4 corners episode (if that rings any bells?). i got to see it thanks to journeyman. it was a very eye opening documentary to say the least. i thoroughly enjoyed it and felt richer with insight and understanding in doing so.



JoeTheStoner said:


>



thankyou for posting that joe. im a huge fan of dalis work; and seeing the correlations between bacon's and his works especially where the bullfighter was concerned was mind blowing. dali has two infamous pieces. one is bullfighter #2 (1968 ) :






and his more infamous piece, the hallucinogenic toreador that was composed later in 1970 during his more surrealistic era:






your recommendation has inspired me to research further the art of that era and the many amazing talents and correlations in artists, style and composure.



Mysterie said:


> *The Winter of The Beard
> *
> i am going to start growing a 6 month beard as of now, thanks to this doco, i hope to god it looks as good as one of the dudes in this doco (has longish hair and looks like a hippie in the 60s).
> truly satisfying documentary, i particularly like that they film themselves for an hour every week, which brings a lot of insight up about what is really happening in their experience which is true and raw.
> 
> 
> 
> [video=vimeo;32092307]http://vimeo.com/32092307[/video]



i will watch this. thanks mysterie. ill give a review once im done. it sounds great.

...kytnism...


----------



## ColtDan

Iceberg Slim: Portrait of a Pimp


----------



## JoeTheStoner

kytnism said:


> your recommendation has inspired me to research further the art of that era and the many amazing talents and correlations in artists, style and composure.


o wow, that makes me happy =) have been spending considerable amount of time researching, learning about different artists, movements/periods recently. good times. 

that beard documentary was extremely well done. i love how it came to be, how it wasn't intended to be what it turned out in the end, not so much beards but LIFE.


----------



## ColtDan

'Lemmy'


----------



## JoeTheStoner

i know someone mentioned "finding vivian maier" but i'll bring it up again after watching it last night. tells the story of her, street photographer that had a huge archive of work she never attempted to show and was recently found in a storage auction.

brilliant photographer with a dark side. while it was inspiring to see her work, it was also depressing as she... well watch it


----------



## cj

I just saw "Kids For Cash" on Netflix in demand US version. Everyone needs to watch this! My blood may not settle for days.


----------



## pill_billy

oxyana is pretty good...


----------



## TheLostBoys

Cocaine Cowboys


----------



## Carl Landrover

^
If you enjoyed that I'd also recommend _Cocaine Cowboys 2_ which details more about Griselda Blanco. The first one is better though. 

If you enjoyed _Cocaine Cowboys_ then you should check out _Cocaine Cowboys: Reloaded_. It's basically _Cocaine Cowboys_, but it goes into greater detail than the first one. It has something like 40 minutes of new footage.


----------



## Bardeaux

Citizen Four 






So apparently while Edward Snowden was in the preparing stages of releasing his information, before the public even knew his name, cameras were rolling as he started leaking information to Glenn Greenwald of The Guardian. The film follows Snowden from his first meetings with Greenwald, through his first days as a world reknowned whistle-blower and up to his first days in Moscow. 

I found it extremely interesting to watch these events unfold from Snowdens perspective _as they were happening_. He talks quite in depth about the surveillance programs he helped construct and run during his tenure with the NSA.


----------



## Erikmen

Yes, he is under the spot lights now. It would be interesting to see how he thinks of this entire thread he trigged


----------



## ihearthemoose

Bridgend on Netflix.  About a town plagued with young teens committing suicide. It's like these kids did it out of curiosity


----------



## CosmicG

I recently watched Blackfish, a documentary on Netflix about how killer whales are being mistreated by the owners of Sea World. It covers many differents orcas but the star of the show is a poor whale named Tilikum. It was very sad to see such beautiful majestic creatures in captivity. To go from swimming a hundred miles a day to being confined in a small tank is unimaginably unbearable. No wonder these whales go crazy. Humans go crazy in incarceration and whales have brains even more developed then our own! They have the ability to sense things on a much deeper level as is described in the documentary.

I remember being taken to watch a show at Sea World when I was very young in Orlando, Florida. This is a memory that I have fond feelings for, but now realize it is a shame what those whales must have been feeling at the time of my nostalgic happy memory. Free Tilikum and all animals held in captivity in inhumane conditions.


----------



## ColtDan

I saw that a few months ago, very sad indeed



Bardeaux said:


> Citizen Four
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So apparently while Edward Snowden was in the preparing stages of releasing his information, before the public even knew his name, cameras were rolling as he started leaking information to Glenn Greenwald of The Guardian. The film follows Snowden from his first meetings with Greenwald, through his first days as a world reknowned whistle-blower and up to his first days in Moscow.
> 
> I found it extremely interesting to watch these events unfold from Snowdens perspective _as they were happening_. He talks quite in depth about the surveillance programs he helped construct and run during his tenure with the NSA.



Excellent documentary


----------



## poledriver

Cosmic Giraffe said:


> I recently watched Blackfish, a documentary on Netflix about how killer whales are being mistreated by the owners of Sea World. It covers many differents orcas but the star of the show is a poor whale named Tilikum. It was very sad to see such beautiful majestic creatures in captivity. To go from swimming a hundred miles a day to being confined in a small tank is unimaginably unbearable. No wonder these whales go crazy. Humans go crazy in incarceration and whales have brains even more developed then our own! They have the ability to sense things on a much deeper level as is described in the documentary.
> 
> I remember being taken to watch a show at Sea World when I was very young in Orlando, Florida. This is a memory that I have fond feelings for, but now realize it is a shame what those whales must have been feeling at the time of my nostalgic happy memory. Free Tilikum and all animals held in captivity in inhumane conditions.



Yeah, same with the elephants who are used to give tourists rides and who do tricks and stuff in places like Thailand, they are really badly mistreated, shackled, whipped, starved and all sorts of horrible stuff, there's no way I will support or pay to see anything like this... Terribly sad.


----------



## CosmicG

Just watched Living On One Dollar. Very insightful. Makes me appreciate what I have. If I had the opportunity to do what these guys did I would. Also I now find myself inspired to learn Spanish.


----------



## herbavore

Bardeaux said:


> Citizen Four
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So apparently while Edward Snowden was in the preparing stages of releasing his information, before the public even knew his name, cameras were rolling as he started leaking information to Glenn Greenwald of The Guardian. The film follows Snowden from his first meetings with Greenwald, through his first days as a world reknowned whistle-blower and up to his first days in Moscow.
> 
> I found it extremely interesting to watch these events unfold from Snowdens perspective _as they were happening_. He talks quite in depth about the surveillance programs he helped construct and run during his tenure with the NSA.



This was truly amazing to watch even when you knew everything that was going to happen because it _had _happened. what made it so compelling was Edward Snowden himself--his integrity, his calm and measured thought process, his vulnerability. I already admired the guy for what he did but the film made me really like him. (Which is different from how I feel about Asange; in his case I respect what he did but find him irritating as a person.)


----------



## Erikmen

Indeed very interesting. I haven´t seen it yet. I wonder if this movie is neutral. Sometimes we feel manipulated by the way some films are edited.


----------



## itchyscratchy

The sound of incects. 
It's about a guy writing memuars of how he went into the woods to starve himself to death In a plastic tent. Surreal.


----------



## Erikmen

Not really..


----------



## ihearthemoose

Elephant in the liVing room... people with exotic animals for pets...


----------



## itchyscratchy

@ erikmen. That's subjective. How the fuck are you making a profound statement like that if you never saw it? How pompous.


----------



## ihearthemoose

Mirage men!!! Government and ufo ... craziness


----------



## ihearthemoose

itchyscratchy said:


> The sound of incects.
> It's about a guy writing memuars of how he went into the woods to starve himself to death In a plastic tent. Surreal.




This was an astounding documentary


----------



## Carl Landrover

itchyscratchy said:


> The sound of incects.
> It's about a guy writing memuars of how he went into the woods to starve himself to death In a plastic tent. Surreal.



Is it about insects or incest?


----------



## JoeTheStoner

i saw "O" the modern take on  othello so i found this  rather interesting...

Othello with David Harewood http://www.pbs.org/wnet/shakespeare-uncovered/uncategorized/othello-david-harewood-full-episode/



> Othello is actually a play dominated not by race, but by love and a great villain – Iago. A forensic psychiatrist helps to analyze this extraordinary psychopath and how he manipulates Othello by persuading him that his young wife is having an affair. Harewood meets Simon Russell Beale, who played Iago to his Othello, and they re-examine the lethal relationship. Imogen Stubbs and Sir Ian McKellen, who starred in Trevor Nunn’s production; Julia Stiles, whose movie O was a modern take on the play; and Sir Patrick Stewart, who played Othello in a “color-reversed” production, also reflect on their characters.


----------



## cj

Erikmen said:


> Indeed very interesting. I haven´t seen it yet. I wonder if this movie is neutral. Sometimes we feel manipulated by the way some films are edited.



You should see it. It's not really heavy handed at all in fact it barely even goes into the issue of whether what snowmen did was right or wrong. Whether he's a traitor or patriot ect. What I thought was fascinating about it was how calm Snowden was at the beginning of the doc before the leaks started being published. He truly thought he had a solid plan to get to south america and was doing the right thing. Then we gradually see his plan somewhat unraveling and the stress it puts him under. Really fascinating to me.


----------



## ForEverAfter

I saw Citizenfour the other day... It was interesting enough to watch till the credits, but I thought they were stretching it a bit. There's some shots / scenes that I would have taken out entirely. Like Snowden doing his hair... and that gay journalist guy establishing himself by (gratuitously) proving that he can speak fluently in a different language.

The topic itself is interesting and worthy of a feature, but the footage they had to work with was not. (IMO.)
(Although, I suspect this may be a reality of trying to document a secret rather than an indication of the talent behind the doco.)

I was interested for the first 45 minutes, then I found myself zoning out and doing other shit while it was on.

2.5 / 5


----------



## poledriver

I finally got to see - *All This Mayhem* (2014) a few days ago. 








> All This Mayhem is a searing account of what happens when raw talent and extreme personalities collide. In this unflinching, never-before-seen account of drugs and the dark side of professional skateboarding, brothers Tas and Ben Pappas' intense bond and charisma take them from the pinnacle of their sport into a spiraling world of self-destruction.





> I went into a cinema without a clue what I was going to watch! For the first ten minutes I was hesitant and didn't know if I would sit through the entire movie. I have no particular love for skating but can relate to that ethos from teenage years.
> 
> In the end I stayed and began to enjoy the roller-coaster that this doc takes you on.
> 
> The use of well sourced actual footage of their childhood/teenage days up to to the pros and after paints a vivid account and perfectly documented time line of their lives and careers. The added PTC's from Tas Pappas and others add that missing dimension and beautifully tie it all together in a classic doc style.
> 
> Utterly compelling and keeps a great level of suspense. Really enjoyed this movie. NOW I like skating!



http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2938416/

Amazing old footage (mostly if you have ever been into skating) but a great story and pretty sad really. 

By the same director (Eddie Martin) who made the graffiti doco called 'jisoe' and the boxing one called 'lionel'.

4 / 5


----------



## kytnism

the invisible world of gay conversion therapy (vice).






prior to watching this i was completely unaware that such a thing ever existed. a very controversial subject matter, that left me feeling confused and unconvinced as i was always lead to believe that being homosexual is an awareness that you are born with? not something that you can consciously/psychologically change? 

...kytnism...


----------



## Mysterie

all this mayhem was a great documentary and story, it seemed kind of inevitable that the talented younger brother would do self destructive stuff later on, kind of sad.

as for the gay conversion therapy, i think they are religious zealots who are in denial about their homosexuality and thus support and help eachother repress their sexuality which isn't actually a choice. i don't consciously choose who i find attractive, its inherent.

men with beards

https://vimeo.com/ondemand/menwithbeards

costs like $2.50 to rent, but i thought it was worth it. i generally enjoy watching beard related documentaries now that i have one.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

^ what would your ideal beard length/style be ? im currently going for a "hungarian gay bear" sorta look. 

was happy to see this documentary on zaha hadid (amazingly dope architect) on youtube.


----------



## Mysterie

@^ my beard is prbly about that length now, but less trimmed and a bit thicker/longer. i like the concept, this is prbly how im going to picture you in the future lul

this is the closest picture to what i imagine i will look like when its a bit longer

kind of going for a george harrison when he was taking lsd look


----------



## Erikmen

Mysterie said:


> all this mayhem was a great documentary and story, it seemed kind of inevitable that the talented younger brother would do self destructive stuff later on, kind of sad.
> 
> as for the gay conversion therapy, i think they are religious zealots who are in denial about their homosexuality and thus support and help eachother repress their sexuality which isn't actually a choice. i don't consciously choose who i find attractive, its inherent.
> 
> men with beards
> 
> https://vimeo.com/ondemand/menwithbeards
> 
> costs like $2.50 to rent, but i thought it was worth it. i generally enjoy watching beard related documentaries now that i have one.



This thing with religion to "cure" homosexual should be listed as a crime in Human Rights. This not inquisition times, and everyone in my opinion should have the freedom to choose to accept what they are, and if they are not sure, we as parents, friends or merely supporters should stop this nonsense.. Can't believe we still have priests talking about it. They are even more tempted imo.

Sorry I hijacked your post, it's just sad..

And that insane video about gay conversion. I wonder how much these young people are affected in crazy ways that makes us understand the suicides and God knows what more..


----------



## Mysterie

*Louis Theroux* - *By Reason of Insanity* : part 1

_Louis immerses himself in the world of Ohio's state psychiatric hospitals, meeting patients who have committed crimes - at times horrifically violent - while in the grip of severe mental illness. _

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b05nyysy

your IP needs to be situated in the UK in order to watch it through this link, if you don't know how to do that, download hola add-on (for your browser) then change your location to UK (it may also be available in certain other places, i wouldnt know about such things..)

my thoughts..

it was a bit heavy to watch people in a mental hospital, a part of me feels like the way western society treats people with mental illness is a fucking joke, as per usual louis explores the subject in a very intelligent and fair way, very interesting, hits close to home. i think people who have psychosis should be living in the country with a lot of space around them tbh, being situated in a hospital in close quarters with sarcastic psychiatrists and other unstable people is no way to exist, they dont need so many drugs that they have ticks and cant feel emotions any more... if i was going to be an activist for anyone it would be for the mentally ill


----------



## rickolasnice

Thanks for the reminder :D Have almost finished watching it.. One of his best I reckon.

Respect to Corey what a lovely guy.


----------



## ForEverAfter

> Louis Theroux - By Reason of Insanity



Thanks Mysterie.
I love LT.

I could, honestly, watch an entire season of this.
Didn't disappoint, at all. Really enjoyed it.

...

Re it being difficult to watch because of the realities of mental health facilities:

I think they're better off than people in jail. And, people who are jailed for horrific crimes are - arguably - not in their right mind. The psychiatric industry is "better" than the justice system, in the sense that they actually attempt to rehabilitate people rather than just chucking them in a cell.

While I have problems with psychiatric institutes (I've been in a couple as a patient), I thought the people in this documentary were fortunate to have the care and treatment that they did rather than just being written of as criminals. It's not a perfect system, but it's much better than jail.



> One of his best I reckon.



Agreed.


----------



## Mysterie

part 2 is up now as well


----------



## kytnism

ForEverAfter said:


> Thanks Mysterie.
> I love LT.
> I could, honestly, watch an entire season of this.
> Didn't disappoint, at all. Really enjoyed it.



likewise. its a real shame that BBC uk has blocked australia from viewing his material based on copywriting via youtube. im _really_ looking forward to seeing his upcoming documentary on scientology. 






...kytnism...

ps. if you watch the linked video above in its entirety it automatically rolls over into "by reason of insanity" (kudos, mysterie).


----------



## sigmond

*The Green Prince* (netflix)



> Set against the chaotic backdrop of recent events in the Middle East,  Nadav Schirman's THE GREEN PRINCE retraces the details of a highly  unprecedented partnership that developed between sworn enemies. In the  style of a tense psychological thriller, this extraordinary documentary  recounts the true story of the son of a Hamas leader who emerged as one  of Israel's prized informants, and the Shin Bet agent who risked his  career to protect him.



It's not the most well made documentary but it's a great story. (unsure how accurate)

The guy wrote a book which is probably better.

http://www.amazon.com/Son-Hamas-Gripping-Political-Unthinkable/dp/1414333080



*RE: Louis Theroux* - *By Reason of Insanity* : part 1



> my thoughts..
> 
> it was a bit heavy to watch people in a mental hospital, a part of me  feels like the way western society treats people with mental illness is a  fucking joke, as per usual louis explores the subject in a very  intelligent and fair way, very interesting, hits close to home. i think  people who have psychosis should be living in the country with a lot of  space around them tbh, being situated in a hospital in close quarters  with sarcastic psychiatrists and other unstable people is no way to  exist, they dont need so many drugs that they have ticks and cant feel  emotions any more... if i was going to be an activist for anyone it  would be for the mentally ill



Quite often as with prisons many come out far worse off then they were when they went in.


----------



## malakaix

I just finished watching a Documentary called "Status Anxiety" (2004).



> Status Anxiety discusses the desire of people in many modern societies to "climb the social ladder" and the anxieties that result from a focus on how one is perceived by others. De Botton claims that chronic anxiety about status is an inevitable side effect of any democratic, ostensibly egalitarian society.



I found this surprisingly engaging it was 2hr 23min long and yet i watched it from start to finish without pause. It's unfortunate that many will immediately look past the message been conveyed here because the presenter 'Alain De Botton' was born into a family of status and wealth, therefore believing his opinion is irrelevant. Whereas in fact he has used his position to explore this theme by pursuing perspectives of people of differing level's of status and wealth, the history of aristocratic and meritocracy societies and touching on writings from Marcus Aurelius, Karl Marx, Schopenhauer and George Orwell.


----------



## poledriver

Thanks for mentioning By Reason of Insanity, I watched them both with that hola plug in (thanks for mentioning that too). Eye opening doco that's for sure.


----------



## Erikmen

Documentary about drugs. Always so realistic interesting interviews, different countries etc


----------



## JoeTheStoner

watched "going clear" last night, on scientology captivating... all 2 hours. that shit is so fucking bizarre.


----------



## Bardeaux

^I've been hearing about this for awhile, I need to check it out.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

yea it had me on wiki all night and watching tom cruise rant on youtube after lol. *the Prison of Belief*, such a fitting title. i kept on thinkin how the fuck is this even possible but in the world we live in with people blinded by faith and religious extremism it isn't all that surprising when ya really think about... people ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## sigmond

Cult 101

- study philosophy, theology, mysticism, psychology, perhaps some science fiction and poetry

- change the terminology (this is the most important part because you have to make people believe you made the shit up) 

- find a solid group of morons (ex. Mormons) ofc you want them to have young wives and money

- write a book, you can even set an Armageddon date just make sure it's at least 20 years from now.

- Eventually get your own compound out in the middle of nowhere.

- obviously you have to choose the _"anointed one" _(choose wisely)


----------



## Mysterie

i think you posted that in the wrong thread

and i think the most important part of being a cult leader is being extremely charismatic


----------



## sigmond

Mysterie said:


> i think you posted that in the wrong thread



apologies Mysterious, I think it was a response to the _going clear_ doc.



> and i think the most important part of being a cult leader is being extremely charismatic



I covered that here..


> obviously you have to choose the _"anointed one" (choose wisely)
> _


----------



## kytnism

getting high with a hallucinogenic toad prophet








> Published on Apr 7, 2015  Our Vice Mexico team went to the Sonora desert in search of the Bufo Alvarius, an endemic toad species that contains a very high dosage of 5-MEO-DMT in it´s body. 5-MEO-DMT is said to be the most potent hallucinogenic in the world.
> 
> Our guide through this trip was Octavio Rettig, a doctor who has studied this toad for more than eight year and has brought the medicine - as he calls the substance - all over the world.
> 
> We went to Punta Chueca, Sonora, where we hanged out with the indigenous community who has been taking 5-MEO-DMT from the toad since pre-hispanic times. We met Grandpa Pancho - one of the elders of the town - and travelled with him to the sacred island of Isla Tiburón. There we had a small ceremony where we tried the substance for the very first time.



probably one of the best vice drug related experiences/documentaries i have yet seen. the ceremony itself was so beautiful. its well worth twenty minutes of anyones time to watch. i loved it. 

...kytnism...


----------



## poledriver

Yeah it was pretty cool, I wish cane toads gave out that stuff. I'd be indulging in it for sure. 

I've had plenty of LSD in my time and some great experiences, but so far nothing has come close to the experiences I had on shrooms a few times in Bali, tripping on that stuff was amazing and I would really like to try 5-MEO-DMT and see what I thought.

Is it common in Australia at all does anyone know?


----------



## kytnism

agreed. the above certainly tickled my personal curiosities. i love the notion of the afterglow per se that follows within you for quite some time afterwards. a good spiritual awakening is always wonderful for the soul.

as for its availability within australia; i too am interested to know and am hoping someone with more knowledge or that is involved in the psychedelic lifestyle/community has some light to shed on the subject.

...kytnism...


----------



## poledriver




----------



## herbavore

^Amazing when you have even the prosecutor calling Big Pharma to account. I've not seen that out here--we are still stuck in blame-the-addict mode as far as I can see. And you've got to love Big Pharma's response which is essentially a big yawn followed by making the pills 24x more potent.8(


Aside: Kept wondering how many Bluelighters might have been in that film.


----------



## kytnism

poledriver said:


>



another excellent and insightful piece, thanks pole :D

journeyman really deserves a sundance award or prominent recognition of some sort for his work in the documentary field. im yet to watch something hes produced and not enjoy it.

...kytnism...


----------



## poledriver

^ Do they actually produce the shows? For some reason I thought they (journeyman) were just copying them from SBS and ABC and adding them with their watermark over the top that says journeyman.tv or whatever and some stuff sometimes at the start or end that they have added themselves.

Like for example on this one about pharma pills at the start it says - *'PILL OVERKILL' SBS DateLine April 2015*. 

Hrm, I'm not sure. Anyone got any thoughts?


----------



## kytnism

poledriver said:


> ^ Do they actually produce the shows? For some reason I thought they (journeyman) were just copying them from SBS and ABC and adding them with their watermark over the top that says journeyman.tv or whatever and some stuff sometimes at the start or end that they have added themselves.
> 
> Like for example on this one about pharma pills at the start it says - *'PILL OVERKILL' SBS DateLine April 2015*.
> 
> Hrm, I'm not sure. Anyone got any thoughts?



no. youre totally right. journeyman doesnt directly produce anything they broadcast. it simply promotes topics that are groundbreaking (not limited to the SBS and ABC/4 corners networks) and generally considered social taboo or lacking deep knowledge of. i really enjoyed watching this last night:






it is apparent with the current leadership of australias government how swept under the rug the issue of asylum seeking/treatment of asylum seekers and the politics of immigration is handled at present. its an unjust system with many flaws that can be construed as discrimination that obviously needs attention as peoples freedoms/civil rights and personal health/wellbeing are currently at stake.

...kytnism...


----------



## poledriver

^ It seems to have been 'removed by the user'.


----------



## LilikoiMoon

Lynching Charlie Lynch
Montage of Heck


----------



## JoeTheStoner

not sure why but youtube recommended i watch louis theroux, so that's what i've been doing all night. the LA stories series, san quentin, and gambling in vegas. pretty sure someone mentioned the LA ones previously but holy shit did the one @ cedars sinai hospital with really ill patients hit me, like i wanna buy my mom flowers now @ 2am.

looking forward to this  HR Giger that comes out next week


----------



## poledriver




----------



## Mysterie

I came across this website which i came across through the tim ferris podcast

truefilms.com

It's succinct reviews of many well executed and accessible documentaries. This call could be hasty but I intuit it could be a veritable gold mine of future viewing inspiration


----------



## kytnism

poledriver said:


> ^ It seems to have been 'removed by the user'.



it was journeyman. thats odd?



JoeTheStoner said:


> not sure why but youtube recommended i watch louis theroux, so that's what i've been doing all night. the LA stories series, san quentin, and gambling in vegas. pretty sure someone mentioned the LA ones previously but holy shit did the one @ cedars sinai hospital with really ill patients hit me, like i wanna buy my mom flowers now @ 2am.
> 
> looking forward to this  HR Giger that comes out next week



im with you joe, going on a louis theroux journey is always enriching for the soul. i love a good theroux marathon. and as for HR Giger, im totally going to watch that (thanks for the link). his art is remarkable 

...kytnism...


----------



## poledriver

I still wonder about journeyman. How do they own the rights of these shows they post, is what they are doing legal? Not that I really care too much, but I went to their website and read the about them and the whole thing looks a bit simple and unprofessional. The website looks like a kid in high school made it. 

I'm wondering if they just pinch shows, re-label them and upload them to get millions of hits and get paid off youtube (google). 

I'm probably wrong lol.

In any case I enjoy watching alot of the stuff they upload, and maybe they are part of production for the ones they upload. That amphetamines one I posted just above was from '99 and the names on the credits, none of them match any of the people on the about journeyman team on their website. I would guess ABC or SBS or which ever show they use is actually the owner of the content, not JM, so I'm not sure how they get away with it. 

Maybe they do own the rights, I have no idea i guess.


----------



## kytnism

im guessing youre 100% right, and while that notion is kinda shitty and plagiarizing; i enjoy the content too much to stop watching (its not everyday you stumble across such an excellent library of documentaries). hypocritical sure, but perhaps also why their content occasionally is removed (for violation of DMCA laws)?

...kytnism...


----------



## JoeTheStoner

watched "ballet 422" earlier. don't know anything about ballet but watching creative professionals is always inspiring to me, be it painting, music or dance.


----------



## kytnism

i tried finding the appropriate thread via the search engine, but to no avail. and wanted to share the tv series/documentary "chefs table". 



> In 2012 we were captivated by the story of master sushi chef Jiro Ono, whose unbreakable work ethic brought him national fame—not to mention three Michelin stars for Sukiyabashi Jiro, his 10-seat restaurant in the basement of an office building off a Tokyo subway station.
> 
> Now, Jiro Dreams of Sushi director David Gelb returns with Chef’s Table, a new Netflix-exclusive documentary series on six of the world’s most awe-inspiring chefs that premiers April 26.



i loved jiro dreams of sushi and was _so_ excited to hear this was premiering on netflix and am now hooked. if youre passionate about food, culture and lifestyle; this, similar to gelb's other productions of simplicity and calm yet presenting a highly insightful production, should definitely appeal to you. 

...kytnism...


----------



## Max Power

Thanks for the heads up kytn.


----------



## kytnism

youre welcome sweetie.






the series trailer.






and for those without netflix 

...kytnism...


----------



## kytnism

woodstock 69. the lost performances. 






more of a rockumentary, but still awesome :D

...kytnism...


----------



## Mysterie

@kyntism

i have been _loving _ chef's table!!

i think my favourite episode so far is the italian chef who fell in love with the women in america and they now live in usa together.

its inspiring how there seems to be a commonality with people who are at the top of their respective creative fields, so much things to learn from which can be applied anywhere.


----------



## kytnism

Mysterie said:


> @kyntism
> 
> i have been _loving _ chef's table!!
> 
> i think my favourite episode so far is the italian chef who fell in love with the women in america and they now live in usa together.
> 
> its inspiring how there seems to be a commonality with people who are at the top of their respective creative fields, so much things to learn from which can be applied anywhere.



oh me too, although im a little biased as my families roots are from modena, italy; and i live in melbourne australia so have loved both episodes with massimo bottura and ben shewry. i lie, the whole series has been awesome :D

...kytnism...


----------



## sigmond

*Cartel Land*


----------



## malakaix

*The Gender Equality Paradox.* - There's speculation that this documentary resulted in the Nordic Council of Ministers closing down the NIKK Nordic Gender Institute.


----------



## Mysterie




----------



## poledriver

^ Awesome.


----------



## malakaix

I watched part of this when working on a Ski Resort in Switzerland last year, just got around to finishing it the other day.

It's an interesting look into the world of extreme sports, centered around Shane McConkey; a professional ski base-jumper who died in 2009 in Italy after attempting to ski down a cliff and perform a double blackflip wingsuit basejump. I found it difficult to relate to the documentary, it seemed like he was been worshiped for his recklessness.. im somewhere inbetween with extreme sports, i love them and have participated a couple of times but there's a line somewhere for me... whereas they pushed the absolute limits in this documentary, which was incredible and maybe it was their lasse-faire attitude to all of it that i have a problem with?

Either way - if your interested in extreme sports at all, might be worth checking out.


----------



## sigmond

malakaix said:


> I watched part of this when working on a Ski Resort in Switzerland last year, just got around to finishing it the other day.
> 
> It's an interesting look into the world of extreme sports, centered around Shane McConkey; *a professional ski base-jumper who died in 2009 in Italy after attempting to ski down a cliff and perform a double blackflip wingsuit basejump.* I found it difficult to relate to the documentary, it seemed like he was been worshiped for his recklessness.. im somewhere inbetween with extreme sports, i love them and have participated a couple of times but there's a line somewhere for me... whereas they pushed the absolute limits in this documentary, which was incredible and maybe it was their lasse-faire attitude to all of it that i have a problem with?
> 
> Either way - if your interested in extreme sports at all, might be worth checking out.



Does the doc show the final "double backflip wingsuit base jump"? 

I find these wingsuiters incredible, you must have to be fearless to engage in this activity. I think it's reasonable to suggest they should get this out of their system before they have children. Of course you could make that same argument for many other high-risk endeavors.

If you like Nina Simone they released a documentary on netflix about her.


----------



## malakaix

Sigmond said:


> Does the doc show the final "double backflip wingsuit base jump"?



It does, and i think that's what makes it so much harder to watch.. His last words were 'Time for another ski wingsuit basejump' and you watch from his point of view as he ski's towards the cliff and then it switch's back to the helicopter's point of view and you watch him do one backflip and then he goes out of line of sight. - The actual footage of him hitting the ground obviously wasn't shown but it's as real as it gets..

His friend explaining in the next scene how impactful it is.. to go from extreme adrenaline rush highs to completely flat-lining when they realize he's dead. The whole atmosphere just died and went very cold.. but that's part of it.

I've skydived a couple of times, skied, snowboarded, para-glided and ice climbed. And i totally understand the need to want to keep experiencing that rush.. there's nothing quite like it and you feel so damn alive, but the risk involved with base jumping and wingsuiting is so high that to me it outweighs the need to do it.. which is why i guess there's only a very small percentage of people that actually do it. And these are the people that absolutely live for it and will keep on doing it..


----------



## sigmond

(I keep getting logged out here, even when I click the box at sign in)

Thanks, after reading your post I noticed it was available. I've never done anything like this myself other than snowboarding a few times when I was younger.

I agree with his friends that he must have been one of ballsiest people on the planet, surprised he lived as long as he did.  

Once his wife and children enter the picture and they mention all the injuries he experienced I started to look at in a different way. His wife seemed so kind, and his indifference to her was a little offensive. I thought something was going to go wrong when she did her first base-jump. 

Anyway, interesting guy and an amazing film.


----------



## malakaix

Sigmond said:


> Once his wife and children enter the picture and they mention all the injuries he experienced I started to look at in a different way. His wife seemed so kind, and his indifference to her was a little offensive. I thought something was going to go wrong when she did her first base-jump.



Yeah i felt the same, she seemed very warm-hearted.. but he was totally indifferent. I guess that was his personality, and in a sense you probably have to be like that to be taking the risks he took on a regular basis.. which is probably why i couldn't connect with the 'worshipping' of him by the documentary. But it was an interesting look into that lifestyle and the pro's and con's.


----------



## kytnism

i love an inside view of people whom chose to live off the grid.

...kytnism...


----------



## Bardeaux

For those of you interested in Ross Ulbricht/The Silk Road case. A very legitimate film, featuring interviews from Ulbricht's family, friends, fellow SR users etc.


----------



## psood0nym

"An Honest Liar"


----------



## sigmond

I semi-recommended a Nina Simone documentary previously, I no longer recommend it. It was just terrible imo. As far as I could tell the main takeaways were that the music business is insanely corrupt, and it's difficult to be young, gifted and black. It's dark.. 

If for some reason you did enjoy it you might like 'Concerning Violence'


----------



## Mysterie

@bardeaux 

i think he did the documentary 'downloaded' as well, which was about napster, sean parker, how it got shut down and what it was about.


----------



## Bardeaux

^Interesting, I don't think I've seen that one. 

*The Day the 60s Died (2015)*





An outline of the revolutionary (and very active) anti-war scene in Kent, Ohio - of course, leading up to the Kent State massacre by the National Guard in 1970. It's a PBS doc, which I found very fair and educational, even after doing so much research and digging around the topic over the years. It contains eyewitness accounts, not only from the demonstrators as we're all used to seeing, but also from the other side, from National Guardsmen who were there during the shooting. It really does paint a more multi-dimensional picture of the context of what happened that day, the events leading up to it and the aftermath it created.


----------



## sigmond

> For those of you interested in Ross Ulbricht/The Silk Road case. A very legitimate film, featuring interviews from Ulbricht's family, friends, fellow SR users etc.



I hope these opportunists who are making $ of this guy are decent enough to share some with his family.

I am surprised Oliver Stone isn't the one making a movie about him, suppose he was too busy exploiting Snowden.


----------



## Bardeaux

^It was actually directed by Alex Winter (Bill) and narrated by Keanu Reeves (Ted) of all people  

I'm not really familiar with the logistics of the film, but it _feels_ like the family was very involved with its production.


----------



## sigmond

^Yea, I am familiar with Winter. There is supposed to be a movie in the works about Ulbricht..



> Author Dennis Lehane has been hired to pen the script about alleged Silk Road founder



someone associated with the NYT is writing a book.

Oliver Stone definitely did some good films, although its been a while imo.

'downloaded' was decent...


----------



## itchyscratchy

Typical turd world uncivilized pandemonium. Coming to a neighborhood near you. 
...retards...


----------



## Bluesbreaker




----------



## ColtDan

'All this mayhem' is worth checking out


----------



## kytnism

amazing yet short personal insight into the serbian/russian/yugoslav lifestyle during war and the looming communist era.

...kytnism...


----------



## realtalkloc

kytnism said:


> amazing yet short personal insight into the serbian/russian/yugoslav lifestyle during war and the looming communist era.
> 
> ...kytnism...



i just watched it, it was pretty interesting, thanks for sharing


----------



## malakaix

I'm half-way through watching "The Century of Self" a four part BBC mini series from 2002 detailing the rise of psychoanalysis as a means of persuasion for governments and corporations based on work from Sigmund Freud and his nephew Edward Bernays who effectively invented public relations during the 1920's. There's a reason western culture is the way it is today..

It has to be one of the most fascinating documentaries I've watched in a long time.


----------



## Mysterie

@malakaix

ya the person who did the documentary is called 'adam curtis' ive watched everything he has created, i regard him as a genius in the field of documentary making

my favourite work that he has done is called "the power of nightmares" which goes into some detail on the usa/iraq conflict. i love that he uses atmospheric ambient music like brian eno and burial to soundtrack his archive footage and commentary which seam together beautifully. i think its worth seeing all his stuff.






i have to admit that watching a lot of his work in a short space of time can be incredibly depressing and doom-inducing. but he is a true artist imo


----------



## malakaix

@Mysterie

I have to agree, this man is phenomenal with documentary production.. i just watched that trailer and it's already hooked me. I've been reading around and everyone has very high praise for Adam Curtis, i think i'm going to seek out everything he's made and check it out. Thanks!


----------



## silverwheel

Highly recommended.  On the surface, it's about longtime friends Sam Shepard and Johnny Dark sorting through their many letters to each other for a book.  Underneath, it's about a close friendship that blossomed despite and because of their many differences; it's also about a close friendship that's drifted apart, probably permanently.  Johnny Dark, pothead and hermit, is very much an archivist, keeping all of the letters and photographs the two have shared over their adult lives (they were related by marriage for several years).  Sam Shepard, drinker and wanderer, is going through the material for the first time.  Though they share a deep history, they struggle to properly reconnect as they work on this project, particularly Shepard, who does not like sifting through the past nearly as much as Dark.  It's a very low-key, conversational documentary, basically hanging out with the two of them as they sort through their letters and reminisce about the years when they were very close.  It's also quite sad in a way that only non-fiction can be, capturing how age and experience can cause people to drift away from each other; they will always share a deep affection for the other, but also seem aware that they can probably never regain the closeness of their peak years.


----------



## Mysterie

@^ i think u put your vid link into img tags ey

pulling john (2009)
Brzenk, the greatest arm wrestler of all-time is contemplating retirement. The film follows Brzenk for 4 years as he competes and keeps tabs on two champions as they climb their way to the top.

a truly brilliant documentary, some amazing characters in the story, greatly exceeded my expectations. it has the mysterie guarantee! 
kind of reminded me of kings of kong


----------



## swilow

I'm really enjoying Oliver Stones "Untold History of America". Some great insight. He must have plundered the worlds archives for this footage. The bibliograhy is genuinely exciting for me.


----------



## shreddedlettuce

well worth watching.


----------



## itchyscratchy

Psychology. "The industry of death."


----------



## itchyscratchy

"The Greatest Story Never Told "


----------



## silverwheel

Watch as General Idi Amin Dada, one of the 20th century's most notorious and brutal dictators, reveals himself to be a preening narcissist.  Barbet Schroeder (director of _More_ and _The Valley (Obscured By Clouds)_ lets Amin take control of the documentary and repeatedly make an ass out of himself in front of everybody.  Naturally, Amin is not in on the joke.  The surface of this documentary is a little boring, since it's mostly Amin talking at length to the camera, but the subtext is extremely fascinating.  Everything depicted here - the cabinet meetings, the parties, the military exercises - were staged by Amin for the documentary, and it shows.  Everybody else stares right at the camera while all this is going on, because everyone else realizes what a joke all of this is - they just don't say anything given Amin's penchant for executions.  The "cabinet meeting" is especially hilarious; Amin rambles incoherently while the ministers fake taking notes and pick their noses with their pens.  One minister even gives the camera a look that implies that he would welcome an execution if it meant getting out of this stupid, pointless meeting.  Perhaps the most baffling part is that Amin truly believes that this film will help establish himself as an important world leader, all the while unaware of what a buffoon he really is.  I love the part when, on a boat trip down the Nile, he waves at the hippos and crocodiles like they're his friends or something.  Yet though he is a clown, he was also an extremely dangerous one - the documentary ends with a long scene of him meeting with a group of doctors who are all obviously much smarter than him, and the murderous nervousness in his eyes is truly terrifying.  

And the big belly laugh is real.  Very real.


----------



## Mysterie

CHOKE follows undisputed World Freestyle Fighting Champion Rickson Gracie as he prepares to defend his title in a one-night, single elimination tournament where the winner will fight 3 separate fights over five hours. 

this dude is reaaaal


----------



## Mysterie

Kurosawa: The Last Emperor (1999) A profile and history of film director Akira Kurosawa. 

it has interviews with some film directors like francis ford coppola and bernardo bertolucci, i liked it.


----------



## Erikmen

I saw that many years ago. Very interesting.


----------



## Mysterie

this is the beautiful 7th part (so far) documentary series by a finnish film maker Sami Sänpäkkilä who focuses on different members of the eclectic finnish art and music scene.

i feel like lau nau is a bit of a kindred spirit, i have a big love for finnish freak folk kinda music, the language is raindrops to my ears.






if you enjoy it i recommend checking out all the parts, super interesting to me.

also harmontown is up on netflix atm if you are into rick and morty (dan harmon is one of the creators) or community (writer/director). he is a pretty self-destructive alcoholic with a lot of tendencies i identify with as well, but has created this community of 'nerds/freaks/geeks' i would call them endearingly, whom listen to his podcast (harmontown) and make up a lot of the audience on the road trip which is depicted in this doco. highly recommended.


----------



## malakaix

Just finished watching an interesting documentary on the rise and fall of the Oligarchs of Russia during the 1990's after the collapse of the Soviet Union.

"Freed from the shackles of communism in the 1990s, Russia seemed to be entering an era of rebirth. But as is often the case in that country, history unfolded harshly. For the majority of Russians, the transition to a market system was painful and chaotic - and anything but democratic. Amid the confusion, a few shrewd and ruthless businessmen exploited the loopholes in the Soviet economy to make fast money, staving off a return to communist rule.

Nicknamed the oligarchs, these men, all billionaires, manoeuvred their way into Russia's political inner circle during glasnost, are credited with Boris Yeltsin's re-election in 1996, and suspected of anointing Vladimir Putin in 1999. They're powerful men with powerful enemies, and they continue to shape Russian society."


----------



## DarthMom

Maiden Trip, it is currently on Netflix. Someone already mentioned it in here but I needed to again. It is amazing. It is about a 14 year old girl who sails around the world on her own. As a mother, I was like "fuckin no way it hell" but it changed my view slightly. It is as though she was born to do it, and I think I admire the dad for putting her dreams before his fear and love for her. It is really amazing, I highly recommend it.


----------



## Max Power

DarthMom said:


> Maiden Trip, it is currently on Netflix. Someone already mentioned it in here but I needed to again. It is amazing. It is about a 14 year old girl who sails around the world on her own. As a mother, I was like "fuckin no way it hell" but it changed my view slightly. It is as though she was born to do it, and I think I admire the dad for putting her dreams before his fear and love for her. It is really amazing, I highly recommend it.



I'll pass. Thank you, though.


----------



## itchyscratchy

Mouse Utopia on youtube
It may explain why we are "The beautiful ones".


----------



## alasdairm

DarthMom said:


> Maiden Trip, it is currently on Netflix. Someone already mentioned it in here but I needed to again. It is amazing. It is about a 14 year old girl who sails around the world on her own. As a mother, I was like "fuckin no way it hell" but it changed my view slightly. It is as though she was born to do it, and I think I admire the dad for putting her dreams before his fear and love for her. It is really amazing, I highly recommend it.


if you liked that, you'd probably love deep water. it's not just the best documentary i've ever seen, it's one of the best films i've ever seen.

alasdair


----------



## Bardeaux

malakaix said:


>



This was a great watch



DarthMom said:


> Maiden Trip



I saw that last year! When I was like...interested in things and stuff. Was also a great watch, max. Do it. Do it.


----------



## Max Power

It's DarthMom. She raved about _Beverly Hills Chihuahua_ eight years ago . . . 








Yes, I miss her.


----------



## malakaix

I got around to watching Adam Curtis's 2015 documentary - "Bitter Lake".

*An experimental documentary that explores Saudi Arabia's relationship with the U.S. and the role this has played in the war in Afghanistan.*

I usually love his work, but this was a strange documentary, the subject matter was very interesting to me but the way it was put together threw me off. There were long pauses between commentary showing obscure archive footage and scenes that seemed to just stop and cut to something entirely different. The use of music was phenomenal with tracks from Burial and Nine Inch Nails, and overall it achieved its goal of highlighting just how complex the politics and history are in the middle-east.. I just wish he would had commented more and elaborated on certain topics; that said though.. the power of the music combined with some of those images and video footage spoke a thousand words.






http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x2hdcji


----------



## kytnism

saw this last night poledriver, and immediately thought of you 






...kytnism...


----------



## Bardeaux

malakaix said:


> I got around to watching Adam Curtis's 2015 documentary - "Bitter Lake".
> 
> *An experimental documentary that explores Saudi Arabia's relationship with the U.S. and the role this has played in the war in Afghanistan.*
> 
> I usually love his work, but this was a strange documentary, the subject matter was very interesting to me but the way it was put together threw me off. There were long pauses between commentary showing obscure archive footage and scenes that seemed to just stop and cut to something entirely different. The use of music was phenomenal with tracks from Burial and Nine Inch Nails, and overall it achieved its goal of highlighting just how complex the politics and history are in the middle-east.. I just wish he would had commented more and elaborated on certain topics; that said though.. the power of the music combined with some of those images and video footage spoke a thousand words.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x2hdcji



Nice, I think I'll give this a shot as my bedtime film. I'm interested to see how (or if) they touch upon SA's involvement in Yemen, which is becoming more and more costly in every way possible by the day.


----------



## itchyscratchy

Mien Kempf Greatest Story Never Told.


----------



## SmokingAces

Gangland Undercover 2015
http://m.imdb.com/title/tt4341996/

About a meth cook who was flipped as a CI to work undercover in a ruthless biker gang. It's a series kind of like a real life Sons of Anarchy.


----------



## itchyscratchy

I saw that a while ago, Sid. My thoughts on the "Gangland" docs., is that they're highly dramatized.
-Like all of those "MC" docs.
I would love to see their spin On the " unibomber".


----------



## Mysterie

i saw a captivating doco last night called 'meru'
it follows 3 climbers in their quest to scale one of the most technical and complex ascents in the world. 

very interesting to see people who are obsessed with their passion, which seems to involve overcoming fear as well.


----------



## alasdairm

^ looks great. have you ever seen touching the void? it really is excellent. just when you think things can't possibly get any worse...

alasdair


----------



## Mysterie

alasdairm said:


> ^ looks great. have you ever seen touching the void? it really is excellent. just when you think things can't possibly get any worse...
> 
> alasdair



great! i needed something to sate my inner adrenaline junkie after meru , i'll give it a watch


----------



## malakaix

Mysterie said:


> i saw a captivating doco last night called 'meru'
> it follows 3 climbers in their quest to scale one of the most technical and complex ascents in the world.
> 
> very interesting to see people who are obsessed with their passion, which seems to involve overcoming fear as well.



Thanks for reminding me about this, I watched the trailer some time ago and it really caught my eye.

I just finished watching it.. absolutely incredible. There must be a certain level of peace and humbleness up there, just them, the mountain and the climb. Much respect for those committed and obsessed with their passion that they will take it to it's absolute limits.


----------



## SmokingAces

Gangland undercover - about a guy who got caught cooking meth and agreed to go undercover for the FBI into a biker gang. Very good watch there's 6 episodes.

Weed country - about growers in the Emerald Triangle in Northern California. Also very good watch.

Ultimate survival Alaska. 3 seasons so far which I have very much enjoyed - these guys are crazy.


----------



## itchyscratchy

"Touching the Void" trailer looks alright.


----------



## malakaix

itchyscratchy said:


> "Touching the Void" trailer looks alright.



The trailer pales in comparison to the movie, one of the most incredible real life journeys of survival I've seen. I'm amazed he was able to do what he did.. under those circumstances.


----------



## itchyscratchy

Yeah. I just hate paying that $2.99. ...Cause docs. are in a way a toss up. I've seen docs. that looked fantastic but turned out to be duds.


----------



## malakaix

Ever since watching 'Meru' I've become obsessed with mountaineering documentaries, I've watched a few over the last couple of days.. (Meru, Touching the Void, The Summit and The Wildest Dream). Can anyone recommend any other's that might be worth watching?


----------



## poledriver




----------



## Mysterie

i enjoyed touching the void, it felt kind of lacking to me in some aspects though in regards to it being a re-enactment with interviews.

i recommend 'word wars'








> Just as Spellbound made the spelling bee cool, Word Wars lifts the invisible world of championship Scrabble into the spotlight. But rather than cute kids, the champs of Scrabble are lone guys without jobs or relationships. They are misfits who neurotically memorize words, and word orders. Their competition is less the joy of winning and more a compulsion. The joy of this film, then, is less the drama of who will win, and more the pleasures of following an odd obsession to see where it takes us. We go deep into a subculture, one of many hidden from the mainstream, and discover strange guys who find the meaning of life in the order of words.


----------



## poledriver

> Tired of filming pros next to their infinity pools in Los Angeles, we need to branch out and get some skaters from other lands. I wanted to not only find out out about the skaters themselves, but find out who some of the people that influenced them were, what the scene was like in their country. So we hopped on a long flight to Sydney Australia and caught up with rising star Chima Ferguson. We spent a week with his brother and his mates, learning what we could. In part 2 we caught up with him back in Los Angeles, where he lives with Dustin Dollin. They were working hard on the Vans video at the time of shooting.


----------



## malakaix

Apologies if this has already been posted, I vaguely remember something similar been posted a while back but I'm not sure if it was this specific documentary. I'm personally not into mobile-living but I find the perspectives these people hold with regards to frugality, simple living, freedom and quality of life very interesting.

"Without Bound, a documentary featuring perspectives on mobile living from a group of fascinating folks who live fulfilling, sustainable, off-grid lives in vans, travel trailers and motorhomes..."


----------



## ArCi

Hope you all enjoy this as much as I did... I think you will. Share it with your friends 
Each part is about 90 minutes.



> HUMAN is a collection of stories about and images of our world, offering an immersion to the core of what it means to be human. Through these stories full of love and happiness, as well as hatred and violence, HUMAN brings us face to face with the Other, making us reflect on our lives. From stories of everyday experiences to accounts of the most unbelievable lives, these poignant encounters share a rare sincerity and underline who we are – our darker side, but also what is most noble in us, and what is universal. Our Earth is shown at its most sublime through never-before-seen aerial images accompanied by soaring music, resulting in an ode to the beauty of the world, providing a moment to draw breath and for introspection.
> 
> HUMAN is a politically engaged work which allows us to embrace the human condition and to reflect on the meaning of our existence.



[video=youtube_share;vdb4XGVTHkE]http://youtu.be/vdb4XGVTHkE[/video]
[video=youtube_share;ShttAt5xtto]http://youtu.be/ShttAt5xtto[/video]


----------



## ArCi

[video=youtube_share;w0653vsLSqE]http://youtu.be/w0653vsLSqE[/video]


----------



## malakaix

Just finished watching 'Cartel Land'.

"A physician in Michoacán, Mexico leads a citizen uprising against the drug cartel that has wreaked havoc on the region for years. Across the U.S. border, a veteran heads a paramilitary group working to prevent Mexico's drug wars from entering U.S. territory."

The documentary is very well-made, there's some intense scenes that I'm surprised the film-makers had the balls to be involved with. The focus is primarily on the lives of the people effected and their stories, it doesn't cover the politics or explore the more complex issues with what's going on which is what I was hoping for.. but rather it lays it all out at face-value and collects different perspectives from vigilante groups on the situation.


----------



## Mysterie

*Between The Folds* (2008 ) 
Depicts a cast of fine artists and eccentric scientists (from MIT and NASA) who have devoted their lives to the unlikely medium of modern origami.

[starts at 1:50]


----------



## JoeTheStoner

Profiles the artist Maxon Crumb in San Francisco. https://vimeo.com/34321705


----------



## Mysterie

JoeTheStoner said:


> Profiles the artist Maxon Crumb in San Francisco. https://vimeo.com/34321705



thx for sharing, was fascinated by him in the crumb doco, seems like a pretty tuned in dude.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

yea he seems like _hyper_-tuned in. glad ya dug it. 

read this article about him the other night as well...



> His childhood wounded him, but it gave him a sensitivity and a way of seeing -- a spot of genius -- that he wouldn't otherwise have.


----------



## alasdairm

Mysterie said:


> *Between The Folds* (2008 )
> Depicts a cast of fine artists and eccentric scientists (from MIT and NASA) who have devoted their lives to the unlikely medium of modern origami.


that is an excellent documentary. the spectrum of techniques - from the simplicity of 'one fold' to the huge number of folds in some of the more complex pieces - is incredible.

alasdair


----------



## Mysterie

*everything is a remix*
a documentary on the history and cultural significance of sampling and collaborative creation. 
reminds me of adam curtis' style in a sense that there are these connections made which are far reaching and diverse. i had come across this doco many times before and always kind of disregarded it as being mainly about music, but i watched it today and it is really exciting as it examines things i consider important about life and society/culture.





the documentarian is kirby ferguson who is working on a project called "this is not a conspiracy theory"  'An investigation into the forces that shape us.', it looks fascinating but can't shell out 20$ or whatever he is asking. 

this is episode 1


----------



## Mysterie

alasdairm said:


> that is an excellent documentary. the spectrum of techniques - from the simplicity of 'one fold' to the huge number of folds in some of the more complex pieces - is incredible.
> 
> alasdair



yeh i find some really quality docos through 'kevin kelly' who is the founding executive editor of wired magazine. 

on his site 'true films' 

from the podcasts ive listened with him in them he has led a very interesting life.


----------



## sigmond

malakaix said:


> Just finished watching 'Cartel Land'.
> 
> "A physician in Michoacán, Mexico leads a citizen uprising against the drug cartel that has wreaked havoc on the region for years. Across the U.S. border, a veteran heads a paramilitary group working to prevent Mexico's drug wars from entering U.S. territory."
> 
> The documentary is very well-made, there's some intense scenes that I'm surprised the film-makers had the balls to be involved with. The focus is primarily on the lives of the people effected and their stories, it doesn't cover the politics or explore the more complex issues with what's going on which is what I was hoping for.. but rather it lays it all out at face-value and collects different perspectives from vigilante groups on the situation.



The scenes of beheading's and hangings were enough for me to stop watching. It's shocking people actually live in environment where such things are allowed to continue and are seemingly revered by a large number of people. Some of these savages make your stereotypical mid-eastern terrorist look like an honorable gentleman. Perhaps the U.S should consider invading the country.

I am watching the documentary _The Four Horseman_ at the moment but I have no idea if this is one of those conspiracy theory docs. It's free on youtube..


----------



## Carl Landrover

poledriver said:


> *The Internet's Own Boy: The Story of Aaron Swartz*



Was posted a while ago, but I highly recommend this documentary. It was incredible to see someone so smart and so interested in making the world a better place. So sad that he died so young and over something that was so overblown and unnecessary.


----------



## Zubsufferer

Gonzo The Life & Work of  Dr. Hunter S. Thompson

For No Good Reason

The Nightmare

Room 237


----------



## kytnism

...kytnism...


----------



## Carl Landrover

If you ever saw 1996's _Island of Dr. Moreau_ and wondered how a movie that bad could get made then I suggest _Lost Soul: The Doomed Journey of Richard Stanley's Island of Dr. Moreau. _


----------



## Mysterie

facsinating doco, pretty heavy stuff that i didn't know about some dirty dirty business nixon and kissinger got up to behind the publics backs. great to see christopher hitchens in lots of interviews because the doco is related to the book he wrote of the same title i think.


----------



## sigmond

I remember trying to make it through the Kissinger documentary they have on netflix. Once they started to play the "secret" phone conversations between him and Nixon I started to feel a little squeamish. It kind of sounded like Tricky Dick wanted to engage in some gay phone sex.


----------



## Speed King

I apologise if this was already posted, but I'm not skimming 38 pages. The Other One, the Bob Weir documentary. Very good at explaining things. The NetFlix documentary on DMT was also pretty cool as well.


----------



## alasdairm

i've been watching the series errol morris' first person. it's great.

alasdair


----------



## sigmond

alasdairm said:


> i've been watching the series errol morris' first person. it's great.
> 
> alasdair



where?


----------



## alasdairm

i torrent most of my content.

alasdair


----------



## sigmond

noticed this on amazon prime- I got through the first 30 mins -







			
				Documentary Synopsis said:
			
		

> Humanity seems to be stuck in the perpetual now that is our networked world. More countries are witnessing people taking to the streets in search of answers. Revolution of the Present, the film, features interviews with thought leaders designed to give meaning to our present and precarious condition. This historic journey allows us to us re-think our presumptions and narratives about the individual and society, the local and global, our politics and technology.
> 
> This documentary analyzes why the opportunity to augment the scope of human action has become so atomized and diminished. Revolution of the Present is an invitation to join the conversation and help contribute to our collective understanding.
> 
> As Saskia Sassen, the renowned sociologist, states at the outset of the film, 'we live in a time of unsettlement, so much so that we are even questioning the notion of the global, which is healthy.' One could say that our film raises more questions than it answers, but this is our goal. Asking the right questions and going back to beginnings may be the very thing we need to do to understand the present, and to move forward from it with a healthy skepticism.
> 
> Revolution of the Present is structured as an engaging dinner conversation, there is no narrator telling you what to think, it is not a film of fear of the end time or accusation, it is an invitation to sit at the table and join an in depth conversation about our diverse and plural world.


----------



## kytnism

...kytnism...


----------



## Mysterie

adderall: the king of awkward (LAHWF)
runtime: 11:43

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l5MVTfZvl3Q&ab_channel=LAHWFextra


----------



## JoeTheStoner




----------



## malakaix

Had a chance to watch this recently. I'm quite obsessed with mountaineering documentaries, and all the ones I've watched have been from the perspective of the western climber setting out to achieve their own personal goal and ambition. So this was quite interesting that it showed it from the perspective of the Sherpa's that aid westerners in climbing Everest annually each year, the economic benefit of this kind of tourism, the danger and lack of acknowledgement for these people's efforts.


----------



## alasdairm

it's a multi-part show but it is a documentary: All or Nothing: A Season with the Arizona Cardinals

"_For the first time in history, Amazon and NFL Films present an unprecedented inside look at the lives of players, coaches and owners of a franchise over the course of an entire NFL season. Witness the real life, behind the scenes journey on the field, off the field, and everything in between._"

if you don't like football, i doubt you'd enjoy it but they picked a great team and a stellar season for this.

alasdair


----------



## JoeTheStoner

reddit blessin us with game this afternoon...

TIL Dan Aykroyd has a documentary that is him smoking cigarettes and talking about UFOs for 83 minutes3

https://www.reddit.com/r/todayilear...il_dan_aykroyd_has_a_documentary_that_is_him/






got this going on in the back. gettin me ready for the day.


----------



## thelung

"the world's scariest drug" - really good documentary on youtube about a strange and powerful drug called Scopolamine, also known as "The Devil's Breath."


----------



## tantric

exit through the gift shop - ostensibly about modern street art and graffiti  but segues into a display of the hollowness of pop culture. and it's funny.


----------



## Mysterie

this running doco looks soo gd, 2bad i have no netflix :<


----------



## JoeTheStoner

this got me ! nspiring: Phoenix Teen Born Mute & Without A Jaw Lives His Dream As He Finds His Voice Through Another Rapper!

http://www.worldstarhiphop.com/videos/video.php?v=wshh57Ji937rsg11xKjl


----------



## JoeTheStoner




----------



## JoeTheStoner




----------



## Cream Gravy?

Just watched all six episodes of the Amazon Prime documentary _Long Strange Trip _last night. I highly recommend it, much more in depth than the Bob Weir _The Other One _documentary on Netflix. A heck of a lot of mention of LSD and other drugs lol, very explicit.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

nomnomnom


----------



## Mysterie

great doco from herzog on a plane crash survival story in the jungles of peru 

[video]https://youtu.be/rlJVIcCPIl8[/video]


----------



## theMerovingian

The Corporation

Senna

Red Army

Klitschko


----------



## Mysterie

i thought this was very entertaining. a personal trainer, over the course of 6 months gains half his body weight, and in the next 6 months he loses it. a crazy but interesting journey.


----------



## theMerovingian

Grizzly Man. Best of the recommended docs by all you people. It is both heart warming and wrenching dealing with the tragicness of one lad's life Timothy Treadwell and his longing to be part of something he could never be part of and his disdain for human civilization. A lad who had great personal convictions but slightly impaired mental well being if you ask me. Like the lad definitely had a screw or two loose. Extremely tragic about the girl and the bear I thought. Two words for it WATCH IT.


----------



## malakaix

theMerovingian said:


> Grizzly Man.



Man, that dude was on another planet. He seemed extremely child-like in his mannerism's and body language. The footage he shot was definitely amazing. I can't believe how close he got to some of those bears but I don't think it surprised anyone when it finally happened.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

^ straight up! 

if anyone played guild wars 2, ranger class, you have different "pets" in game. i once ran into a ranger named "timothy treadwill" pet was a bear. clever


----------



## theMerovingian

Agree with you mate. It took five minutes for me to get use to his voice and his general character but then I realised oh yea hes that type of lad I got use to it. Footage was amazing and the bits with the fox, ghost was simply beautiful if you ask me. The footage is amazing but what he was doing was beyond reckless like what did you expect like ? The Native American saying that we respect the bear and leave them to their habitat but we tread carefully and we dont go looking for trouble. Great docu I have to admit. When people were recommending it here and elsewhere I was still  a bit hesitant and a non believer but yea very good. Really has being the best documentary I've watched of late, hands down.


----------



## broken_beats

Conspiracy Theory - About the first moon landing
The Rolling Stones- Crossfire Hurricane
Foo Fighters- Back and Forth


----------



## mal3volent

Any hardcore Avett Brothers fans might have already seen it, but really I think fans of music in general will enjoy May It Last.






I went the night it was playing in the theater. Great experience. They’re from here so they have a massive following. But like I said, this is a great documentary about making an album from start to finish. It’s also a very intimate look at each band member...how they balance their music and touring with their family. 

Wont say anything else other than definitely watch it if you are into this type of thing!


----------



## Asclepius

Just finished _O.J - Made in America_. Wonderful docu-series. No ESPN here, so,  from state-side perspective, it is probably old-viewing.

Not a generall sports afficianado but between that, _Icarus_ and _Disgraced_; have never been more tuned-into it; Sports and Religion - the greatest down-low political,  corrupters of a civilisation; the Greeks and Romans set the stage for followers.


----------



## SharedHalucination

Going Clear: Scientology and the Prison of Belief

 Pretty much explains why religion even exist. Also pretty crazy stuff scattered in there. Wish they would have gone into Hubbard more. His son said shocking things about his father.

Also Jason Beghe talks about his joining and leaving. Its sad but youll laugh throughout it. 
<span data-original-name="Going Clear: Scientology and the Prison of Belief">


----------



## Asclepius

Not a doc but more an anatomy of a film scene. A thoroughly enjoyable, visual  and sensual feast.






Mark Kermode review( who gets lost when it comes to sensual analysis/poignancy in film/art)


----------



## Cream Gravy?

I've been watching Ken Burns documentaries on Prohibition and the Civil War. Highly recommended if you're a history buff like me, or even just a druggy (as prohibition is very interesting from that aspect).


----------



## GaryGlisten

Human Resources.. Social Engineering in the 20th Century
[video]http://metanoia-films.org/human-resources/[/video]


----------



## Asclepius

^ Looks good.

Trying to stream this. If anyone has, let me know.

Trailer


----------



## Asclepius

Saw this last year but worthy of a mention. An ice-berg tip, glammed-up, perspective,of the PR clowns that are employed to hire the puppets for the puppeteers. The crazy face of propogandists to hide the more mundane insidiousness, basically the people employed to engineer 'cultural climate' for the plebs aka medicated/overworked/underclass/ignorant middle-class, americans.


----------



## CFC

*Fatberg Autopsy: Secrets of the Sewers*

So in London these days, the sewers are so disgusting that they have giant congeeled blockages ('bergs') of rock-hard shit and fat that in some instances are the size and length of a 15-carriage train 

This documentary is all about them and what people are doing and eating to produce these repulsive monstrous fatbergs.

It's fascinating, but you need a strong stomach. If it's not on YouTube, use a VPN to watch:

http://www.channel4.com/programmes/fatberg-autopsy-secrets-of-the-sewers/episode-guide/


----------



## Asclepius

^Quite fond of shit documentaries..speaking of which, watched this today ( an old one, but watched to vent ( fair)frustration at innocents). I needed a day to feel superior and get righteously angry at the loss of meaningful culture; as replaced by consumerism and the outright stupidity of pontlessly greedy business ventures; in relation to the working class and their vulnerability and ignorant, compliance as consumers.


----------



## Tubbs

Has anyone seen Oxyana? It's about a small town in west Virginia with a massive prescription pill problem. It paints a dark picture of the American dream gone wrong.


----------



## malakaix

Just watched Operation Odessa. I'm certain a lot of this has been highly exaggerated and twisted to create a surreal story, fact mixed with fiction.. but it was a fun watch. It reminded me a bit of Cocaine Cowboys.



> A Russian mobster, a Miami playboy and a Cuban spy try to hustle the Russian mob, the Cali cartel and the DEA for a score of a lifetime by selling a Soviet submarine to a Colombian drug cartel for $35 million.


----------



## Asclepius

bptubbs said:


> Has anyone seen Oxyana? It's about a small town in west Virginia with a massive prescription pill problem. It paints a dark picture of the American dream gone wrong.



Saw it a while back. Good doc - calling out the forgotten of the 'dream'.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

Scott Storch on Blowing $70M+ on Drugs: "I Built an Empire Smoking Weed, I Tore It Down Doing Cocaine?







inspo ! okay this is really helping me heal cause i look back at how much i spent like fml then this dude is pretty chill about wasting 70m's! LOL live and learn fuck it make it back


----------



## Asclepius

^ Loved that, Joe; nice post man, beautiful skills that man has in his bones and seems like a decent person, also. lovely vid,ta! 

Piano is a beauty, imo. Lovely to see his J. Jackson technical influence, as it is worthy and sweet to see that musical intelligence (amongst other influences intigrated) carried-on. Magic. Love it - brings much pleasure to my mind/heart.


----------



## Asclepius

I know, the irony in the fact that she makes money exposing these people kind of cancels her integrity...but being Jewish, I rekon she is just doing the causal observer thing. IT has its place and tbf I see her empathy in her docs - more of a passive cultural criticism than a tabloid hack. Again, she is parasiting from the parasites of democracy. Curious cycle.


----------



## Carl Landrover

Although very disturbing the 2015 film _Prophet's Prey_ was definitely worth watching. 

It was about Warren Jeffs' the leader and "prophet" of the FLDS (Fundamentalist Latter-Day Saints). He has 40+ wives, many of whom are/were minors. I believe he got as far up as #2 on the FBI's Most Wanted List. It was definitely a sad and upsetting story to see, but I would recommend it.


There's a number of similarities and parallels one could make to Scientology, so if you find this movie interesting than I'd also recommend the 2015 documentary _Going Clear: Scientology and the Prison of Belief_. If you have already seen this and you found it interesting then you'd also probably find the first movie mentioned interesting.



If anyone has seen both, which did you find more disturbing?


----------



## Asclepius

^Defo the Warren Jeff doc - the ritualistic child abuse sways it, for me, on the deeper end of the disturbing scale.


Neil Young doc. _Don't be Denied_. Comfort viewing on YT.


----------



## Carl Landrover

Asclepius said:


> Just finished _O.J - Made in America_. Wonderful docu-series. No ESPN here, so,  from state-side perspective, it is probably old-viewing.
> 
> Not a generall sports afficianado but between that, _Icarus_ and _Disgraced_; have never been more tuned-into it; Sports and Religion - the greatest down-low political,  corrupters of a civilisation; the Greeks and Romans set the stage for followers.



I haven't seen _Icarus_ but have seen _Disgraced_. You may have already seen it, but if not you would probably enjoy _Bigger Stronger Faster*: *The Side Effects of Being American_. It made me look at steroids and the steroid issue a lot differently after watching it.


Also just realized SharedHalucination had mentioned _Going Clear_ (the Scientology movie) already, and on this very page! Had missed that before.


----------



## Asclepius

^_Disgraced_ was such a ( bleakly) interesting documentary, CL. Havent seen the other one but will look it up!

_



._

A film by the late, A. Bourdain concerning the first, Celebrity Chef and why this phenomenon took hold.
Surprisingly, I enjoyed this ( despite initial misgivings that it would only be pretentious, 'foodie' drivel)... interesting to learn of the (sometimes) moving, narrative and history of an individual like Tower and see how it shaped his ambitions and informed the trajectory, he embarked on.


----------



## Asclepius

It's old. Saw parts of it before but...utterly depressing.


----------



## Asclepius

> Exposing China’s digital dystopian dictatorship - “Leave No Dark Corner” is a slogan China’s authorities have long used to root out “unstable elements”. It can equally be applied to Social Credit, which builds on China’s formidable history of surveilling its people. It’s innocuously called “Social Credit”. In fact it’s a dystopian personal scorecard for every one of China’s 1.4 billion citizens. If people keep their promises they can go anywhere in the world. If people break their promises they won’t be able to move an inch!


----------



## Asclepius

This Wildlife series- so charming.




The Cleaners


----------



## Asclepius




----------



## Shady's Fox

About cinematography and acting, effects and culture


----------



## Asclepius

^ Remember watching that a way back - 'monster' love; those who bring the monsters to light, dispel the monsters. :D


----------



## cduggles

The Netflix and Hulu documentaries on the Fyre Festival provide different but gripping ways to look at the debacle. I watched the Hulu one, and I got the lowdown on the one from Netflix. Def worth it. Great example of a real social media construct and a commentary on its significance in modern society.


----------



## Asclepius

^justified visual, schadenfreude with a large dose of buttered higher, moral ground -I also enjoyed!


----------



## mal3volent

I watched the Netflix one, which was crazy and sad on so many levels.


----------



## jpgrdnr

Free Solo looks good. Guy climbs a big rock without ropes. Induces sweaty palms in viewers.


----------



## Zopiclone bandit

This is the Last Dam Run of Likker I'll Ever Make (full movie)   
The original cult classic with Popcorn Sutton.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=glQjCKAI4gA


----------



## jpgrdnr

Free Solo won an Oscar, go figure.


----------



## Asclepius

jpgrdnr said:


> Free Solo looks good. Guy climbs a big rock without ropes. Induces sweaty palms in viewers.



Best review ever. 


Saw 2 recommends (few yrs old but still, relevant) :
This...




und

This,_ Fall & Winter_


----------



## Asclepius

Zopiclone bandit said:


> This is the Last Dam Run of Likker I'll Ever Make (full movie)
> The original cult classic with Popcorn Sutton.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=glQjCKAI4gA



Saved to watch later.


----------



## sarcophagus.heels

Asclepius said:


> I know, the irony in the fact that she makes money exposing these people kind of cancels her integrity...but being Jewish, I rekon she is just doing the causal observer thing. IT has its place and tbf I see her empathy in her docs - more of a passive cultural criticism than a tabloid hack. Again, she is parasiting from the parasites of democracy. Curious cycle.



I also really liked her documentary "Queen of Versailles" about that rich Florida family that built then lost the most expensive home in the US.

I highly recommend the Netflix documentary "Finders Keepers" to anyone that hasn't seen it yet. It's laugh out loud funny, while actually being surprisingly touching given the subject.






"Recovering addict and amputee John Wood finds himself in a stranger-than-fiction battle to reclaim his mummified leg from Southern entrepreneur Shannon Whisnant, who found it in a grill he bought at an auction. Official Selection Sundance Film Festival 2015."


----------



## Asclepius

sarcophagus.heels said:


> I also really liked her documentary "Queen of Versailles" about that rich Florida family that built then lost the most expensive home in the US.



Yeah, same SH, its pretty tragic. 



> I highly recommend the Netflix documentary "Finders Keepers" to anyone that hasn't seen it yet. It's laugh out loud funny, while actually being surprisingly touching given the subject.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Recovering addict and amputee John Wood finds himself in a stranger-than-fiction battle to reclaim his mummified leg from Southern entrepreneur Shannon Whisnant, who found it in a grill he bought at an auction. Official Selection Sundance Film Festival 2015."



Have seen this trailer a few times; meant to give this a watch - thaanks for remind, must do when I have time. Looks familiar - not the foot thing - just the impetus.


----------



## Asclepius

Still have to watch part 3, of this.


----------



## Asclepius

_The Deep_ from_ The Blue Planet _series. Personal favourite.


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

"Earthlings" - if you can watch this and not immediately go vegan, you have no soul*

*I'm not actually vegan myself. I was after seeing this, but had to stop for health reasons.


----------



## CFC

Asclepius said:


> _The Deep_ from_ The Blue Planet _series. Personal favourite.



Yeah that was a great episode. I know we're supposed to say this, but I really did enjoy that series. Planet Earth 2 is still my favourite of the "Planet" series' though.


----------



## Cream Gravy?

Hey, this thread used to be stickied I thought? If it's not supposed to anymore, I understand.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

new mod is not a fan of stickies. too many makes them invisible and the bobber effect catches users' attention. if this subforum got enough traffic, i'd unstick the remaining two. still might.


----------



## Ganjcat

I dont like David attenborough hes so over rated and old


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

Pete556 said:


> I dont like David attenborough hes so over rated and old



That's how he knows so much about the plant earth: he was there when it was created.


----------



## Ganjcat

Ha yeah david knows everything just another rich prick who makes so much money he can go where he wants feeds a few animals and become a super hero he looks like he could be a perv to maybe something worse, I just dont like him full stop.


----------



## CFC

hydroazuanacaine said:


> new mod is not a fan of stickies. too many makes them invisible and the bobber effect catches users' attention. if this subforum got enough traffic, i'd unstick the remaining two. still might.



And we can create buttons at the top for former stickies if you like, and draw attention to them in lots of different ways if need be (animate or color effects etc).


----------



## CFC

Pete556 said:


> Ha yeah david knows everything just another rich prick who makes so much money he can go where he wants feeds a few animals and become a super hero he looks like he could be a perv to maybe something worse, I just dont like him full stop.



Lol, I met him once, a few years ago. He genuinely seemed like a good guy, was as sharp as a knife despite his age, and had a lot of interesting things to say. He's definitely one of the better 'rich pricks' imo


----------



## Cream Gravy?

hydroazuanacaine said:


> new mod is not a fan of stickies. too many makes them invisible and the bobber effect catches users' attention. if this subforum got enough traffic, i'd unstick the remaining two. still might.


I don't agree on the latter. But it's your forum now.


----------



## Asclepius

CFC said:


> Yeah that was a great episode. I know we're supposed to say this, but I really did enjoy that series. Planet Earth 2 is still my favourite of the "Planet" series' though.



You dont have to like it! lol but am glad you did (if you did!  )


----------



## Asclepius

Cream Gravy? said:


> I don't agree on the latter. But it's your forum now.



I disagree with all this * bangs gavel* we need to have a party to sort out this torrid affair!!


----------



## Asclepius

Pete556 said:


> I dont like David attenborough hes so over rated and old



He is over rated and he is old and he is a narrator in the docs and there is a whole team involved. So if you dont like DA then that does not mean you dont like the docs but personally, I dont give a shit because I like them,  a lot.


----------



## Asclepius

ChemicallyEnhanced said:


> That's how he knows so much about the plant earth: he was there when it was created.


 
That would be but hilarious if it was!


----------



## Cream Gravy?

I think he has such a soothing voice even if he isn't the brains behind them.


----------



## Ganjcat

Ive heard better voices tbh


----------



## Asclepius

Can you give anything Pete,or are you going to be a parasite all your life?


----------



## Asclepius

Anything?


----------



## Ganjcat

Asclepius said:


> Seriously, go fuck yourself pete! - I likeyou but you cant maek everyone the enemy, especially when I tried to reach to you


david attenborough should be in a retirement home


----------



## CFC

I suspect he does have a home, and probably a nice garden too


----------



## alasdairm

lol hating on sir david attenborough. really sticking it to the man!

alasdair


----------



## cj

"Foster" its a doc following a few different kids in the foster care system of the US. Its really good and heartbreaking. It strikes the right balance between being truthful without being overly bleak. They follow a women who seems like a model foster care parent. An african american kid who is in and out of group homes and juvy. A girl aging out of the system. And an activist who went through the system herself. I found it informative interesting maddening and heartbreaking. Everything a good expose documentary should be


----------



## CFC




----------



## CFC




----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

Earthlings.
It's pretty damn disturbing, though. I went Vegan for several months after watching this (I stopped because I lost 15lbs an felt like my eating-disorder was re-emerging).


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

is there context to why stoffle doesn’t get to be free? usually once we find out an animal is smart as fuck there is backlash to keeping them enclosed.


----------



## CFC

hydroazuanacaine said:


> is there context to why stoffle doesn’t get to be free? usually once we find out an animal is smart as fuck there is backlash to keeping them enclosed.



You wouldn't find out from this little clip, but it's because despite their apparent super brains he kept climbing into the Lion's den and got badly mauled (it's explained in the rest of the documentary). Fearless and, apparently, insane.


----------



## CFC

Try to watch *Seven Worlds, One Planet *- David Attenborough's latest BBC nature docu, if you can. It's very good indeed, as enjoyable as Planet Earth 2 imo.


----------



## BK38

Here's an insta-classic, a personal look into Hunter S. Thompson: *"Buy the Ticket, Take the Ride" (2006)*


----------



## BK38

Currently really into this very detailed look at WWII on the Eastern Front. It has 18 parts, but I think it's really good, way better than what I was taught in school. It's called* "Soviet Storm WW2 in the East" (2011)*


----------



## BK38

*"Opioids Inc." (2020)* is an interesting PBS Frontline piece looking into the corruption of pharmaceutical company INSYS (manufacturer of sublingual fentanyl sprays) and it's unethical practices.


----------



## BK38

Here's a delightfully 80s documentary on Strippers preparing for a stripper convention in Las Vegas. Simply called *"Stripper" (1986)*


----------



## BK38

Chuck Palahniuk (author of Fight Club, Invisible Monsters, Choke and other great books) is one of my favorite authors of all time. I really enjoyed this documentary that showcases some of his thought processes on writing, society and how he interacts with his fans too. As someone who enjoys writing from time to time, he's a bit of a hero to me. He also didn't start writing in earnest until his mid-thirties and became a major literary sensation after coming from being a simple diesel mechanic. Anyhow, I hope you enjoy this doc as much as I did! 

*"Postcards From The Future" (2007*):


----------



## BK38

I really enjoyed this Hunter S. Thompson biopic. I just find him fascinating and have been a fan of his work since my teenage years. This is *Gonzo: The Life and Work of Hunter S. Thompson (2008 )





*


----------



## BK38

*"Scrapper" (2011)* is a fascinating look at the cast of characters collecting scrap from military bombing/shooting ranges, taking their lives into their hands to eek out a living in the desert. They live sort of outlaw lives, away from society and often drunk/tweaked out on meth with live exercises happening nearby. Pretty crazy stuff and super interesting too.


----------



## Asclepius

The 'evil' thing seems a bit extreme - hate the flashy, political spin on these trailers to grab attention for an attention deficit audience (me included)  but  think the doc actually, fleshes out some more about the nuances good, bad and indifferent.


----------



## BK38

I can't say that this was a documentary I really enjoyed, in fact, it was pretty depressing and really made me quite sad. If you're looking for something uplifting, this is not the documentary to watch. With that said, it was very well done, with seemingly little interference from the filmmakers. It focuses on a band of street children in Kathmandu, Nepal and the hardship, poverty and addiction (to solvents) they face while trying to survive in their harsh world. It's called *"Lonely Pack" (2017)*:


----------



## BK38

I thought this documentary entitled *"Chasing Heroin" (2016)* did quite a good job of covering the basics of the Opioid Epidemic in the US. In particular, I liked the emphasis they placed on the Harm Reduction program that is happening in Seattle called "LEAD" (Law Enforcement Assisted Diversion). LEAD seems to be the next step up in shifting from criminalizing drug users/addicts to a more humane and social approach to the issues; basically the next step in the evolution from minimum mandatory sentences for drugs, to drug courts and now this type of program.


----------



## BK38

I actually met the guy who directed *"The Social Dilemma" (2020)* and I thought it was really quite well done in terms of getting the laymen to understand the existential threat that social media can and does pose to humanity and how the systems behind social media are fundamentally flawed and predatory. I wrote a paper on Cambridge Analytica not long ago and how they collected and used data for targeting of people, becoming "agents of behavioral change." They literally swayed elections in major, major ways for the highest bidder. We truly are living in the age of disinformation. This shit is scary and I hope people wake up to it. Anyhow, I think this doc does a decent job of a basic introduction to the problem and is worth a watch:


----------



## Snafu in the Void

a gritty, realistic look into your average lower class American in Florida


----------



## BK38

Really gotten into this History Podcast on fallen civs. There's a whole series of them (at least 10). I find it's really nicely paced and easy to listen to whilst still being very informative. Here's the last one I listened to:


----------



## ghostfreak

Had anyone seen the ecstasy documentary on prime? Looks quite interesting.

Actually can’t find a trailer on it but the poster is a blue background with a yellow happy face pill on it.


----------



## BK38

I thought this was a pretty good look at the Capitol riots and stuff. There's no narration or anything and it kind of details the progression of events that ultimately led to the storming of the Capitol.


----------



## D's

Someone on facebook mentioned 'Dirty Pictures'. I haven't seen it yet, but plan to real soon!


----------



## Carl Landrover

I don't know how many people would be interested in this, but HBO just released a documentary called "Fake Famous". The premise was after doing some scouting they would pick 3 normal people with a few thousand followers on Instagram and try to make them an "influencer" with the ultimate goal to be getting a free vacation because of their "influencer status". To do this they employed all kinds of tricks using bots for fake follows, fake likes, fake comments. I don't want to give too much away if anyone watches it, but I found it enjoyable.
While I've never been on Instagram and "influencer" seems to have a bit of a negative connotation, I actually gained quite a bit of respect for some of these people. This is their livelihood, this is their job, and they are making it happen as their career. With that being said, they do numerous photo shoots to make it seem like they're at spas and national forests, and private planes, when they are actually nowhere special. In fact there is a private plane that you can book, so you can take pictures of yourself on it, as if you were on a private plane. In reality they're taking pictures in the shell of a fake plane located in some warehouse in Los Angeles. It's amazing the amount of staging and inauthenticity that are in many photos. That's not even including photoshop and other picture editing tools. People who follow these "influencers" don't really know how much work the influencer put into what seems like a simple picture of them lounging by the pool. Influencers make it seem like they are people who are showing you their true, adventurous life. However, it's a fantasy story. It's like people care more about having a picture of them doing something cool or impressive, rather than actually enjoying experiencing doing it. There is a whole economy revolving around all of this. It's interesting from a sociological standpoint.


----------



## Asclepius

Always a joy (personally) to participate in viewing Adam Curtis' doc's ( whether you agree or, disagree; doesn't matter - political and cultural insight juxtaposed with  the collective conscience; partial to subjectivity - but for me; personally;  it is something I welcome).  This latest (5 /6,  has been uploaded to YT, for anyone interested and not in UK.


----------



## ghostfreak

Carl Landrover said:


> I don't know how many people would be interested in this, but HBO just released a documentary called "Fake Famous". The premise was after doing some scouting they would pick 3 normal people with a few thousand followers on Instagram and try to make them an "influencer" with the ultimate goal to be getting a free vacation because of their "influencer status". To do this they employed all kinds of tricks using bots for fake follows, fake likes, fake comments. I don't want to give too much away if anyone watches it, but I found it enjoyable.
> While I've never been on Instagram and "influencer" seems to have a bit of a negative connotation, I actually gained quite a bit of respect for some of these people. This is their livelihood, this is their job, and they are making it happen as their career. With that being said, they do numerous photo shoots to make it seem like they're at spas and national forests, and private planes, when they are actually nowhere special. In fact there is a private plane that you can book, so you can take pictures of yourself on it, as if you were on a private plane. In reality they're taking pictures in the shell of a fake plane located in some warehouse in Los Angeles. It's amazing the amount of staging and inauthenticity that are in many photos. That's not even including photoshop and other picture editing tools. People who follow these "influencers" don't really know how much work the influencer put into what seems like a simple picture of them lounging by the pool. Influencers make it seem like they are people who are showing you their true, adventurous life. However, it's a fantasy story. It's like people care more about having a picture of them doing something cool or impressive, rather than actually enjoying experiencing doing it. There is a whole economy revolving around all of this. It's interesting from a sociological standpoint.


Must check this out sometime, sounds interesting.


----------



## Snafu in the Void

An interesting documentary about "competitive tickling", blackmail and abuse, torture porn/fetishes and the wealthy deranged individual behind it all.


----------



## Snafu in the Void

This is one of the most riveting true crime documentaries I've ever seen.

I need to WARN you, this contains blurry videos of extreme animal abuse/murder on kittens. It's very heart wrenching, which gets you really invested in the documentary which is a bunch of internet detectives do extreme detective work to find that fucker (who ends up murdering someone).

Do not watch this movie if you don't want to get extremely shocked and angry.

It's a good documentary.


----------



## BK38

SnafuInTheVoid said:


> An interesting documentary about "competitive tickling", blackmail and abuse, torture porn/fetishes and the wealthy deranged individual behind it all.



I loved "Tickled" - it's so damn bizarre yet completely riveting. Nice contribution.


----------



## Cream Gravy?

Watched an interesting documentary about a Clouzot film that was gonna be amazing but never manifested, called Inferno (L'Enfer). It looked like he was going to do some amazing stuff with the visuals and color juxtaposing against black and white. Romy Schneider was quite the babe... loved seeing her perfect technicolor tits. A good watch if you're into 'cancelled movies'.


----------



## ions

Dirty Pictures featuring the Shulgins. It used to be on youtube, but I don't think it is anymore. Maybe Netflix. Anyway, it's probably been recommended but I'll bump it. It's all about Psychedelic Chemistry.


----------



## ghostfreak

Anyone seen the Allen Vs Farrow documentary? Disturbing to say the least. I never liked Allen's films but he just seemed so overbearing to the daughter all the time.


----------



## Cream Gravy?

ghostfreak said:


> Anyone seen the Allen Vs Farrow documentary? Disturbing to say the least. I never liked Allen's films but he just seemed so overbearing to the daughter all the time.


I haven't and don't plan to; HBO can suck my dick and I honestly don't care about Woody Allen's misdoings... his films are golden and I own many on Bluray/DVD, and there aren't many men out there that wouldn't abuse their place as an affluent member of society to coerce women into appeasing their sexual appetites. I see it happen all the time IRL at bars and shit but no one makes documentaries about the perverted rich rapist men that live near me, now do they?

I found it funny that Allen wouldn't be interviewed for the docudrama series, but he did allow his own readings of his autobiography to be used. Clearly he's not trying to hide things. Is he an ephebophile? Most likely, not a real crime. Has he used his money and influence to indulge those ephebophile desires? Most likely, regrettably. Was his marriage to Farrow's adopted daughter eerily similar to the plot in _Hannah and Her Sisters_ or _Manhattan_? Yes... and I'm sure he did coerce a young woman to marry him who may not have otherwise.

When you look at sexuality through the lens of money I don't find it surprising at all that the vast majority of film makers, producers, stars, etc. indulge in 'unaccepted' sexual appetites that the common poor man can't; not because he doesn't want to, but because he is poor.

Allen does seem like a pervert, especially if you just observe his own character he plays in his films. Do I care? Nah, his films have brought me many hours of joy and comfort and entertainment. If I were a rich film-maker I'd abuse that power too. Absolute power corrupts absolutely. I wouldn't be marrying 17 year olds but I'd definitely lead an unchaste life.


----------



## Burnt Offerings

It is possible to separate art from the artist...there are definitely scumbaggio artists whose work I greatly enjoy, Roman Polanski is a classic example of course.

On the other hand, I don't think it's necessarily great to kind of hand wave it away, saying it's just what anyone would do in that position. For one, I don't think that's necessarily true...not that men wouldn't lead a sexually-promiscuous life if given the chance, but rather that they'd use their position to coerce and intimidate subordinates (whether it's a familial or economic or whatever hierarchy) into sex. There are men out there who are wealthy, famous or otherwise in an elevated position who don't just constantly let themselves get led around by their dick & their most depraved desires. Ultimately Allen is just one of those guys like Polanski, Cosby etc. who will always have an asterisk at the end of remarks praising his work imo.


----------



## ControlDaddy

End of the Spear is one of my favorite docudramas. It pairs very well with The Mission, also not a documentary. Hmmm, along that theme, but an actual documentary, not the one by Warner Herzog...

...I think some bluelighters would like The Sacred Science.


----------



## Cream Gravy?

Burnt Offerings said:


> It is possible to separate art from the artist...there are definitely scumbaggio artists whose work I greatly enjoy, Roman Polanski is a classic example of course.
> 
> On the other hand, I don't think it's necessarily great to kind of hand wave it away, saying it's just what anyone would do in that position. For one, I don't think that's necessarily true...not that men wouldn't lead a sexually-promiscuous life if given the chance, but rather that they'd use their position to coerce and intimidate subordinates (whether it's a familial or economic or whatever hierarchy) into sex. There are men out there who are wealthy, famous or otherwise in an elevated position who don't just constantly let themselves get led around by their dick & their most depraved desires. Ultimately Allen is just one of those guys like Polanski, Cosby etc. who will always have an asterisk at the end of remarks praising his work imo.


That's fair enough. I'm not excusing his missteps (I too love Polanski films, the man's a perv to the max though lol) but I just don't think it's surprising when we hear about Weinstein or Polanski or Allen misusing their wealth and power.

I'll never let someone's personal life/affairs affect my judgement of their films. Allen and Polanksi have made many good (and bad) films, and Weinstein and his bro produced all of Tarantino's best flicks... still love all their films. I feel bad for the women, I've been molested myself, it ain't fun... but I still love a well inspired film no matter who made it.

So not to excuse these men, just saying if I were rich and powerful... I'd probably indulge in weird fetishes. Nothing illegal, but still weird. They just took it one step too far I guess.


----------



## BK38

"Business Trip to Death" is a really intense and sad look into the incursion by Chechen rebels into Grozny in 1996. War is hell and it shows in this documentary. It's in German/Russian, but with English subs. Worth a watch.

Trigger warning: You will see dead bodies


----------



## MydriHaze

Cowspiracy
Seaspiracy

This docs gonna make you even forget about eating meat! Otherwise i will...


----------



## Asclepius




----------



## JoeTheStoner

soaking up the true crime stuff + live pd stuff on youtube. lmao @ the guy gettin busted for dui day before court for... you guessed it... dui ! this was all because he wanted a chili dog, and the best part is the place was already closed LOL


----------



## Cream Gravy?

Really enjoyed the Studio 54 documentary they have on Netflix right now. Good reminder of all the negative spiritual energy flowing through NYC.


----------



## izo

havent seen it yet but it looks promising:

#MathScienceMusic Ep. 1 - Vijay Iyer - Biological Foundations of Music​


----------



## Ganjcat




----------



## ghostfreak

Any good true crime documentaries out on streaming services lately? Last watched the one about Berkowitz on Netflix and Hernandez (NFL) too.


----------



## Asclepius

JoeTheStoner said:


> soaking up the true crime stuff + live pd stuff on youtube. lmao @ the guy gettin busted for dui day before court for... you guessed it... dui ! this was all because he wanted a chili dog, and the best part is the place was already closed LOL








A little conspricy-theorish but still, considering the political network/influence Gacy had- worthy of exploration. It takes a village. 

The doc.


----------



## puke




----------



## Asclepius




----------



## JoeTheStoner

Asclepius said:


> A little conspricy-theorish but still, considering the political network/influence Gacy had- worthy of exploration. It takes a village.
> 
> The doc.


fucking yikes, certain true life is just too much sometimes...


----------



## Asclepius

^ for sure, not a barrel of fun (lol). Makes you appreciate being not dead, especially by those means, eh?  We all may get  a tiny, bit wiser by their reveal, I rekon'.


----------



## Snafu in the Void

I highly recommend this documentary. I found it utterly fascinating.

Pazuzu eerily reminds me of my cousin... really creepy resemblance

Murder, Drugs, Filth, No rules lifestyle, heroin, crime, devil worship, poor stoner arrested for ordering 1lb of mushrooms on the darknet who later gets sacrificed to the devil, orgies, more murder...

Trigger warning: they show IV heroin use in every episode. Also the junkies in the movie triggered me in other ways too, the girlfriend really pisses me off for some reason

Anyways It's a great "True crime" type documentary series

all 5 episodes are on youtube free


----------



## Asclepius

Snafu of the Forest said:


> I highly recommend this documentary. I found it utterly fascinating.
> 
> Pazuzu eerily reminds me of my cousin... really creepy resemblance
> 
> Murder, Drugs, Filth, No rules lifestyle, heroin, crime, devil worship, poor stoner arrested for ordering 1lb of mushrooms on the darknet who later gets sacrificed to the devil, orgies, more murder...
> 
> Trigger warning: they show IV heroin use in every episode. Also the junkies in the movie triggered me in other ways too, the girlfriend really pisses me off for some reason
> 
> Anyways It's a great "True crime" type documentary series
> 
> all 5 episodes are on youtube free


Saw it a while back. Reminded me of a visual representation of some SLR threads, down through the years. 

Fukin' Pazuzu...you ancient demon of wind & meth binges.


----------



## Asclepius




----------



## dragonix

Oh my goodness let me cross that bridge off my backup plan mental planner I can't put my family through that plus it would probably hurt like hell and I wouldn't want to suffer even more I hate physical pain through injury or poisoning what was I thinking


----------



## D's

Was watching imdb on explore (kind of like how on the TV guide channel it would sometimes run movies and shows), and a documentary came on called 'American Meth'.
It didn't really show lots of drug use, or drug synthesis. It mostly showed both men and women like getting their life back after battling meth addiction.
I don't know, it was one of those watches where I was coming down from meth, laying there tossing, turning, tired but can't sleep, possibly wanting another hit, but know I need to sleep kind of feeling and out of no where I hear the word 'Meth' on the TV.
So I watched it, about half way I had nodded out (which was a great thing). So yeah, was a pretty good watch. I mean I would have never thought about the meth epidemic/crisis etc. In Missoula, Montana which I had no clue was even a place.


----------



## In_A_Transit

George Harrison Living In The Material World














						George Harrison: Living in the Material World (2011) - IMDb
					

George Harrison: Living in the Material World: Directed by Martin Scorsese. With George Harrison, Harry Harrison, Peter Harrison, Paul McCartney. Filmmaker Martin Scorsese examines the life of musician George Harrison, weaving together interviews, concert footage, home movies and photographs.




					www.imdb.com
				




another one i have yet to check out but hear good things..









						The Beatles: Get Back (TV Mini Series 2021) - IMDb
					

The Beatles: Get Back: With The Beatles, John Lennon, Paul McCartney, George Harrison. Documentary about the music group The Beatles featuring in-studio footage that was shot in early 1969 for the 1970 feature film 'Let It Be.'




					www.imdb.com


----------



## Robi

Root cause, Sicko,Blackfish, Dont F**K with cats


----------



## Snafu in the Void

fascinating very well made documentary about a group of corrupt cops in New York who worked with a notorious organized drug trafficking kingpin

I couldn't stop watching, amazing documentary and story, this story could be made into a movie easily


----------



## Max Power

_Unstuck in Time_, a documentary on Kurt Vonnegut, was released a couple months ago.


----------



## Burnt Offerings

Documentary about the Chinese "Cultural Revolution", a bizarre and fascinating event IMO.

The footage of the "Red August" rallies of 1966 are pretty wild (1:50-5:50). People talking about, yeah, when we were kids everyone was all about going to Beijing to see Chairman Mao!

Uh, ok, what were you going to do when you got there and saw Chairman Mao?

Oh you know, jump up and down, wave the little red book around, scream frantically?


That seemed to be what people did during the Cultural Revolution, or at least that's the popular conception of it, a bunch of little brats torturing people and praising Chairman Mao Thought in equal measure. Some of the interviews are really interesting though, like the woman arriving late to a murder that she probably would've participated in, or the other guy talking about his experiences as a "Red Guard"...really strange story, I can't think of any other examples of a dictator mauling his own government with an army of deputized kids. It's commonly explained as a way for Mao to shore up control within the Chinese state but I don't think that explains it fully, as Mao was never really in jeopardy in that sense...he was unquestionably the strongest figure within the state and party, that's evident by the zealous fanaticism of the Red Guards and others during the Cultural Revolution


----------



## Asclepius

"...that's the popular conception of it, a bunch of little brats torturing people and praising Chairman Mao Thought in equal measure."

Interesting. Personally never thought of it that way but yeah, there's always, many,  stereotypical tropes, for sure. Got to check this one out.


This is on Netflix but is a type of doc.
Tapes & interviews of some, incl. Best not to spoil this particular, documenting of narratives.


----------



## Robi

my octopus teacher


----------



## Snafu in the Void

I heard about this when it came out but didn't bother, but wow... this is by far the most riveting true crime / court drama documentary I have EVER seen. Insane. It has everything, corrupt cops/sheriff, corrupt judges, corrupt lawyers, brilliant defense lawyers, crazy mystery, crazy evidence, forced confessions, framed innocents, everything... better than any drama movie you've seen. Crazy story.

It's fairly long winded and very thorough, it basically covers the entire court case. I couldn't stop binge watching it. Unlike your average crime documentary, it's very long.


----------



## Asclepius

^It's a v. poignant one, very well produced show too, eh?

Just watched this...


----------



## Asclepius

Not sure if this is correct thread. Anyhow, 2  on NF, themes of dance & ice-skating, virtuosos. Both were riveting.


----------



## Snafu in the Void

Asclepius said:


> ^It's a v. poignant one, very well produced show too, eh?


It was great, just finished season 2. I'll admit, it has some boring/slow moments, but I guess that's natural for such a thorough documentary.

I can't wait for season 3 which they are producing now.

Do you think Avery is innocent? The kid is innocent for sure, what a shame.


----------



## Asclepius

...not enough evidence (the film made me empathise more with his side, but , the former) - Avery was obviously, mistreated by the system - his mom &dad are such victims in it(it's heartbreaking) obviously, too, the man himself, if he wasn't involved.
 As for the nephew, the interview was obviously coercive....basically, law enforcement fucked up any opportunities, for perpetrators to be caught, as evidenced in doc.
The dysfunction & ineptitude, of investigation, is what's beyond, infuriating.


----------



## Asclepius

One more, recommend.


----------



## Robi

Asclepius said:


> One more, recommend.


whoa just watched that.........the we dont teach our pilots everything about their planes, like some of the most important things!


----------



## neversickanymore

After watching Winter on Fire last night tears of respect to Ukraine.. after seeing what you did I think you should be supported with all and any means including war.


----------



## Snafu in the Void

this is a fun, quirky, at times dark, interesting exploration of a "simulation theory"

unlike most simulation theory stuff, it doesn't get all mathy and heady on you, it explains it in a fun and very watchable way

enjoyed it


----------



## ghostfreak

Absolutely amazing documentary about 80’s horror films and culture. Sequel is well worth the watch too. 

Both available on Shudder.


----------



## Asclepius

Robi said:


> whoa just watched that.........the we dont teach our pilots everything about their planes, like some of the most important things!


Yeah, you know it's a decent doc when after, you say/think/feel" - "absolute cunts" infinitely.


----------



## Asclepius

neversickanymore said:


> After watching Winter on Fire last night tears of respect to Ukraine.. after seeing what you did I think you should be supported with all and any means including war.


Must check out.


----------



## neversickanymore

Fantastic fungi


----------



## Robi

The Cove


----------



## Asclepius

Asclepius said:


> Must check out.


Winter On Fire

The Ukrainian peoples spirit is humbling, beyond words.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Colectiv (2019)









						Collective (2019) - IMDb
					

Collective: Directed by Alexander Nanau. With Dan Alexandru Condrea, Liviu Iolu, Razvan Lutac, Mirela Neag. Director Alexander Nanau follows a crack team of investigators at the Romanian newspaper Gazeta Sporturilor as they try to uncover a vast health-care fraud that enriched moguls and...




					www.imdb.com
				




A horrific nightclub fire in Romania exposes an enormous scandal where corrupt politicians were ignoring and/or taking part in obtaining cheaper hospital products to save and obviously pocket money resulting in more people dying. One of the reasons this is an outstanding documentary is the amount of access the documentary makers got to otherwise no go areas; the government office of the health minister for example. Also, none of the progress the viewer sees was helped by the police, it was pure investigative journalism. What also adds a huge layer of merit and interest to the film as a documentary is that the story develops as it is being made, if that makes sense, as in they didn't know 3 quarters of what they know now until after they'd began actually making the documentary. The reason for the documentary was a nightclub fire and how/why it happened, what is uncovered as a result is incredible. I know art is subjective, but if you like documentaries you won't be disappointed....I can say that at least.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Woodlands Dark and Days Bewitched: A History of Folk Horror (2021)









						Woodlands Dark and Days Bewitched: A History of Folk Horror (2021) - IMDb
					

Woodlands Dark and Days Bewitched: A History of Folk Horror: Directed by Kier-La Janisse. With Linda Hayden, Ian Ogilvy, Kevin Kölsch, Sean Hogan. A thorough overview and dissection of the subgenre of 'folk horror, ' with contributions from many of the major creators and clips from cinema all...




					www.imdb.com
				




I love folk horror, and it's notoriously difficult to find....particularly world cinema folk horror. This documentary is 3 hours long and illuminates the subject matter quite brilliantly. You won't find a better documentary on such a specific subject than this.


----------



## AbbeyLee

This. It made me cry and was so beautiful


----------



## nznity

Ryanne said:


> The Cove


Hahaha it's not that idc, I just like the cat thumbnail xD


----------



## Asclepius

My Garden of a Thousand Bees ~ About | Nature | PBS
					

A story of surprise and revelation. A wildlife cameraman spends his time during the coronavirus pandemic lockdown filming the bees in his urban garden and discovers the many diverse species and personalities that exist in this insect family.




					www.pbs.org


----------



## nznity

Dedícated for all of u who are still struggling with IV use, this is a reminder how u degrade yourself overtime and get trapped in a life that will give u nothing but misery and despair. I empathise alot with Ah Long, my story is pretty similar in lots of aspects and I think u will find it the same.


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

_Earthlings _(2005)
_Traces of Death _(1993)

Both very interesting, but I'll give a potentially disturbing content warning for both. _Earthlings_ deals with how animals are really treated in America in pretty much every industry. A must see if you're an animal lover - or live in the U.S. and care about animals at all - but it is very upsetting (it made me cry and I never cry at stuff).
_Traces of Death _is about various different ways people die etc. It does consist of a lot of footage of actual death (suicides, accidents, animal attacks, murder, etc) so don't watch if stuff like that is gonna offend you. Again, potentially will upset people, but it's actually fascinating. It is a lot like if _Faces of Death _(1978) wasn't fake.

_Disclosure _(2020) - an in-depth look at the history (and current) of how trans people have been depicted on screen both in TV shows and by Hollywood and it's cultural impact and societal influences and effects. Really interesting and also helpful to those of us who consider ourselves allies.

If you are interested in horror movies at all, I highly recommend the series _Eli Roth's History of Horror_.


----------



## Robi

Our Great National Parks, narrated by Barrack Obama, ive seen so many Docs on nature and this was the best ive seen, new species never filmed before(and footage), it was incredible and hope inspiring, seeing nature rebalance due to worldwide reserves made a big impact, and like Barack or not he did a great job


----------



## neversickanymore

Kiss the Ground

I own records in the warehouse district of Denver.. they won't be broken until highly skilled growers understand the soil.

learn about the soil.. ROOTS


----------



## Asclepius

What year?/producers etc?


----------



## Asclepius

nznity said:


> Dedícated for all of u who are still struggling with IV use, this is a reminder how u degrade yourself overtime and get trapped in a life that will give u nothing but misery and despair. I empathise alot with Ah Long, my story is pretty similar in lots of aspects and I think u will find it the same.


Link not accessible here, unfortunately. 
Post wiki/IMDb/ https?


----------



## Burnt Offerings

A propaganda film about Juan Peron and "Peronism", a political movement he created in Argentina

Man Peron's final speech (from 21:45-24:45) is just about the most bad-ass speech from a politician I've ever heard. "To violence, we must respond with even greater violence!" "When one of ours goes down, five of theirs will fall too!" That's some real G shit right there lol

I've always found Peron to be a particularly interesting historical figure for some reason


----------



## neversickanymore

Seaspiracy is worth a watch.  I feel so grateful that I got the chance to dive some of the most amazing places before we fucked this all up.. entire georgus dives without a single plastic bag.


----------



## Cream Gravy?

I watched _Free The Army_ the other day (FTA) with Jane Fonda and Donald Sutherland. Pretty interesting look at the anti-war movement within the military in the final years of Vietnam.


----------



## AbbeyLee




----------



## Snafu in the Void

pretty good overview of the beginning of the oxy epidemic in US, focusing on one particular crooked doctor at a pill mill who was high as shit on her own drugs


----------



## Asclepius

^ I remember a few years ago(after scandal broke) posting in CE& P about details if Sackler's scheme - thread was removed. Very curious as to why? Not a gripe by any measure but was confusing, att.


----------



## Asclepius

Burnt Offerings said:


> A propaganda film about Juan Peron and "Peronism", a political movement he created in Argentina
> 
> Man Peron's final speech (from 21:45-24:45) is just about the most bad-ass speech from a politician I've ever heard. "To violence, we must respond with even greater violence!" "When one of ours goes down, five of theirs will fall too!" That's some real G shit right there lol
> 
> I've always found Peron to be a particularly interesting historical figure for some reason


He gave refuge to the Nazis & Jewish- diaspora. Ultimate politician, for Argentina & to migrate.

This is a doc (granted AJ) but nevertheless both sides expose some truth re. situation.


----------



## ghostfreak

This was quite interesting I thought:


----------



## Shady's Fox

I've watched "Prehistoric Planet" online, was properly CGI'd, felt like I was there. GG to design team and one of my daughters joined the adventure ahah. I am not a fan of documentaries of animals because they're fake, filmed in reservations/captivity I dunno if 2 out of 7 ppl actually went to Arctic to film the environment and so I had in past seen when "animal planet" was available a "flyby" of tries but this is what should've been done from end. Amazing fuckin piece of history to be added to educational streams, I even bought all seasons. The end team deserves every tear they wasted, digital BluRay. They should arrive by end of year when i'll get released until then I also recieved free stream.


----------



## neversickanymore

really enjoying home2home.. real account


----------



## Shady's Fox

Saw a german/dansk documentary about some womens, 7 of them I guess I cannot recall how was called but I've enjoyed a woman who was a bit fatter than your usual Kardashin saying ja kaa


----------



## Shady's Fox

And without second regards no laugh.. She was the magic that kept the script alive.

Keep in mind it was a serious documentary about getting rehabilited to go back home.


----------



## Asclepius

Well, this was awesome. Was never a roaring, giant Alien's fan but thought it was a remarkable, film.
The influence of Francis , was summit I was not aware of, nor the Greek & Egyptian, cultural center in influences through, the former & obviously, Geiger. Juradowsky & Carpenter, also covered, along with economic models & Zeitgeist's & other  influences.

Some might not be novel revelations, but so lovely, to see & hear, the creative tapestry where it was all drawn from.

Great doc on film.


----------



## Asclepius

_



_


----------



## Asclepius




----------



## neversickanymore

Herion (e) is good, just delivers whats going down.. shows what Ems is seeing and that has to be heartbreaking to be involved with


----------



## fastandbulbous

Just watched an episode of the BBC's 'Lost Worlds, Forgotten Creatures' series (Yes, narrated by guess who? ) about pterosaurs and how aeronautical engineers and paelotologists put together a half sized, computer aided remote controlled model of the biggest one they have ever discovered (60 ft wingspan, for fuck's sake. I can just hear Bill Hick's voice, in my head, talking about, "fucking huge flying lizards" ).
Anway, after being gobsmacked by the footage I was seeing them flying it over some desert in the Western US, it occurred to me, imagine some small group who have gone out into the desert to trip and wonder at the beauty of nature, being confronted by this fucking huge flying lizard, fom 'Jurassic Park'!
Now tell me, you reckon even a seasoned tripper would have sworn they had travelled back in time, or had discovered something the government were desperate to cover up completly? And that folks, are how conspiracy theories get going


----------

